# Please stop insulting Red Heart Saver



## MissAppleBlossom (Nov 29, 2011)

I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

When I first started crocheting, I used Red Heart Super saver all the time. Then my income got better, so I went to a yarn shop and learned to knit. I used a better yarn...not a "best" yarn, but the feel was so much better. Now I make less money than you after I got laid off from my job. I support me and Mark...as he got laid off too. Have gone through all my savings and 401k just to live. I have some nice yarns in my stash that I still have not knit, so I am lucky that I don't have to buy yarn now. Plus friends gift me yarn. But to this day, I will not use Red Heart super saver. It "hurts" my ears. It is like chalk on a blackboard. Yes, I hear the yarn moving and the sound is so faint, but it hurts my ears. 

I am glad I learned with it and used it for so many beginning projects that honed my skills. But we all have our likes and dislikes...that includes needles and stitchmarkers and all. When I hear someone "dishing" about a product, I realize it is from personal experience...ie...their choice. That is a good thing about the forum, there are so many of us hear to learn from and hear about yarns.

When I lost my job, I hit the thrift stores in search of wool sweaters. I pulled them apart and used that wool for my knitting. I find lots of yarn that way. Maybe you can find some yarn that way too. Some days there is a .25 day and you get lots for that. 

Good luck on your knitting.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


I understand... there's been times in my life when Red Heart Super Saver was the only yarn in my life, as it was all I could afford. I still buy it for projects for my grandkids.. it washes and wears like iron. Their mom throws everything in the washer and dryer. Just this Christmas I made their mom a wool felted crocheted pot holder.. She used it once threw it in the washer and dryer... it came out misshapen and twisted.... so she tossed it in the trash and prayed I would not ask about it..(I did)..
If I could not use Red Heart Super Saver for her household (six kids) I would never make them anything for fear of my hard work being trashed after the first wash.

You will never hear me trash-talking Red Heart Super Saver. It was the only thing that kept me crocheting during all those tough times before I learned to knit and before my life became easier.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

the cheap wool is great for kids as they grow so quickly and it is easily washed for busy mums and if it happens to get damaged it doesn't matter so much and to me the main thing is you are enjoying knitting


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

You do what you can do and don't ever , ever feel offended by what someone else can do. My heart goes out to you. I sent you a PM. Hope you get it. There is a surprise there for you. Blessings.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


I have a DD who is unemployed..she is learning to knit on red heart..cause that is what she can afford. I know what you mean. I love wool yarn..and am happy I can afford it..I am lucky..but we each do what we can with what we can afford. Its all about "accepting what is" and making the best of it.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Super Saver has its merits. I don't particularly like to knit with it, but I would never rule it out. Items made with Super Saver yarn wear forever and actually get softer the more they are laundered... and when I say "laundered" I mean machine washed and dried on a not-so-gentle cycle like you would do a load of bath towels. The more you beat it up, the better it gets.

An acquaintance of mine has blogged about this very topic here: http://osbornfiber.com/2011/07/22/the-story-of-a-cheap-knitter-and-a-new-pattern/ 
I recommend reading it to anyone who questions why a person would ever feel compelled to use Red Heart Super Saver. It's informative, and quite entertaining at the same time.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with acrylic yarn, Red Heart or any other. There was a thread a few months back about Red Heart where almost all the posts were quite positive. It does last forever (it seems), and those who think it's rough to work with probably haven't seen how it softens-up when washed. 

For some people the best part of knitting and crocheting has to do with the fiber content - an afternoon at the yarn store, the feel of the yarn as they are crafting, the sheepy smell of the yarn, the changes as the finished item is soaked or steamed and blocked.

For most of us these days, though, it's about finding economical ways to continue our hobbies without spending a lot of money.


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

I buy Red Heart super all the time. I too am on a fixed income and buy what I can afford. There is nothing wrong with that I knit the whole family gifts for Christmas this year and they all loved their hand knit goodies. I cannot bring myself to pay more than a few dollars for a skein of yarn! Red Heart keeps my knitting obsession going and going and going!!!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Red Heart is one of the few yarns that I use.
Lisa


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

I too live on a very limited income and only buy what I can afford, especially with coupons ! I have a very sweet lady that crochets me afghans out of Red Heart.....I love them and I love her for her hard work and dedication to others. We have to do what we have to do. I would absolutely LOVE to go to LYS and buy what catches my eye and hands, but just can't afford to. 

YEARS back when I taught myself to knit and to crochet I drove about 50 miles away to a LeeWards (remember them) and would buy enough acrylic yarn to make a sweater.......even then it wasn't "cheap" but I would save a little each week out of the grocery money until I got enough to buy enough skeins for a sweater. Once my awesome mother in law found out about this she would give me money periodically so I could buy yarn. She wasn't a crafter by no means but just wanted to support my "habit" !

Bottom line is we do what we have to do, whether it is knitting, crocheting or quilting !


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I love my red heart. Once it is washed and dried it is SO soft! I actually finished up a one pound red after i finished my dogs sweater last night. Went to buy more and michaels shelves are naked-y. Lots yarn gone. There are sales so hopefully that is why. Hope they get restocked.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I hate to hear people knock the Red Heart Super Saver. It has a fantastic range of colors. I hope it does last forever as I am finishing up a 47 by 60" afghan for a soon to be 8-year old grandson in Mirage Camo. I did win the 10 skeins from a crochet group I am on. I would have used RH SS anyway


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

I use a lot of cheap acrylic yarn, including the Red Heart. I personally like it. I work, but cant really afford all the Yarn Store yarn. 

I splurged recently and got some Alpaca Yarn for a scarf. I felt really bad about how much I spent, and how I felt that I kind of wasted money. I usually dont buy stuff like that. 

Don't worry about what the others think, as long as you are happy.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Girl, I know how you feel...I try to buy the cheapest yarn I can...Knit Picks is always having sales and I've gotten some really good cotton yarn, and chenille yarn, for 1.49 a skein. I have to do the bargains...it's the way I shop and my budget doesn't always allow for LionBrand or any other brand for that matter. 

A long time ago it was Caron's Dazzleaire...I bought scads of it because it was so cheap, and soft, and good.

My sis buys nothing but Red Heart yarn, while I have a big cache stash of all differernt kinds of yarn that I have bought on sale, or was given to me.

Red Heart Yarn is a good durable, workable yarn, and I've seen some really good bargains in it.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I used Red Heart yarn for years and years when I was crocheting regularly. It really does last and last. I still have a throw I made with it more than 20 years ago, and it looks new.

The thing is, though, to each his or her own. There are some yarns I just don't like, and if I say I don't like it, or it feels bad to my touch, etc., I don't expect anyone to be offended by it, because that's just how I feel, and has nothing to do with how the other person feels. It isn't as though they are the ones making the yarn. I wouldn't ever get offended if someone else hates a yarn I love. It's just different strokes for different folks.

Don't get angry - get even! Make something beautiful with your Red Heart yarn, and show it off in the pictures area. We'd love to see it.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been knitting with Red Heart for 43 years.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I too an on a fixed income. I only buy yarn if I have a coupon or if it's on sale. If I can get both that's even better. You will always find people who agree or disagree, and that's ok. That's is what is good about this site. But everyone is always there if you need help. You just have to do what is good for you and that is all that matters. So enjoy knitting with whatever you use. I too use red heart for some things.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I love Red Heart!! I just bought a different yarn to make a gift for a friend, but I'm using Red Heart right now to make a shawl and a blanket for my daughters bed. The last blanket I made her I used Red Heart. It is a good reliable yarn.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Remember that every post here on this site is an opinion...they have theirs and we have ours and there is no way we are all going to agree. Our resources are all different and when you make your choices you have many things to consider before you do that... we have all knit with the tough, long lasting yarns that produce beautiful and sturdy items...you can do this too and I hope you continue to enjoy your knitting for many years...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I used Red Heart to make sweaters, hats and mittens for my children. When they had outgrown them, I passed them on to friends. They were durable and looked good after many washings.

I do a lot of charity knitting for children and use Red Heart for those items. 

Don't be concerned about others opinions. Just enjoy what you make. I'm sure those you knit for will enjoy and appreciate what you make with that added ingredient of love.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

My cute poodle avatar was crocheted with Red Heart super saver. There are many yarn options available and I use many different ones. For me there are certain items that I will knit or crochet with Red Heart and other items I prefer a softer yarn. To each his own I say.


----------



## crochetlady001 (Sep 10, 2011)

I too love the feel of the expensive yarns, but can't always afford them. If I'm making an afghan, I find that the red heart yarns are the best. I have one I made for DH over 20 years ago he still uses to this day. They seem to just hold up over time, and I love that about the Red Heart. So yes, I to am a fan, and I really am not concerned with others opinions as I and my family love what has been created, not what, or how much I spent on the yarn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I've knit with several different yarns, Red Heart has it's uses too...It's a little rough on my hands to work with, but as they said, once washed it's amazingly durable. 
Knit with what you like and can afford and just enjoy it.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

One bit of advice that stuck with me was to use the best yarn that I could afford. If I'm going to invest a sizeable chunk of my time in making something, I'd rather use yarn that will be soft, durable, and attractive. As other ladies have mentioned, there are ways to save on yarn--A.C. Moore, Michael's, and Joanne's have regular sales and coupons, and I'm happy to get gift cards for Christmas and birthdays. 

Nothing personal against Red Heart, but it feels stiff and harsh to me. It's so disappointing to take time to make a project and not be happy with the results. However, using a particular yarn does not a knitter make!!

Karen N.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I use Red Heart yarn because I love everything about it! It washes and wears well, almost forever. Colors choices are great. Its cheap. It doesn't matter how much money I have, I still cannot resist this yarn! 
I also love alpaca, and will buy more when I have the cash.
Yarn has to move me, speak to me, grab my eye and say to me it needs to be mine. I love Red Heart yarn, so go ahead an scoff, or cheer me on, I love it


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I notice only one person from New Zealand has replied to this post. In Australia I have made a lot of blankets (Afghans) using our cheap wool, Au$2.98 for 100 gm. I buy this because it is hardwearing and does come up quite soft when washed. For the children's jackets, my grandson was only a baby when I knitted him a beautiful jacket with hood and he loved it and when he outgrew it he wanted me to knit another. I have started the second one and he is really about it. I will post the picture of it when I have finished. I will get my daughter to photograph it and then I will copy it into the post. I have just written to the company regarding this pattern so I hope to hear on maybe Monday or Tuesday as it is an English pattern. This wool is hardwearing and the price has just gone up to $3.30.


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


I don't think it matters what yarn you use for a project Amy, you do what is right for you and your circumstances. I have the luxury of being able to afford expensive yarns however mostly I knit with the cheaper yarns, especially when they are on special, as they tend to be more resilient in the lifestyles we lead nowadays.

I still have little several little jackets and outfits that were knitted nearly 40 years ago for our children and have now been used again by our grandchildren. The yarns may not have been the easiest to handle while being knitted however they have lasted far longer than any of the more expensive yarns that were used for other garments at the same time.

Go for it Amy with whatever you choose to use in your knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry some of the comments have offended you and it's a pity people couldn't just think before they comment. I'm sure no-one meant to be snobby but if they did....well....maybe they have the problem. I say keep doing what you're doing whatever way is good for you and may prosperity come visit soon.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

We don't see much Red Heart yarn in the UK, but I use Hayfield Bonus DK acrylic all the tme for my egg cosies and napkin rings. It's great for colourwork because of the variety of colours and the texture is good for holding the patterns, I have tried usng expensive yarns, but the results have nearly always been dsappointing. Synthetics are also hard-wearing and machine-washable and that's a big consideration with tableware. The same goes for chldren's clothes, being able to put them through the washing machine is an essential attribute!

For me, I think you should choose whichever yarn you like and enjoy making things, reliable and predictable yarns make life so much easier. In the UK there are four or five spinners who all produce good DK acrylics that are interchangeable, I can mix and match colours without any problems, it would be absolutely impossible to get the right effect using only one brand, the palette is too limiting.

Dave


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I use red heart as well, I could use the more expensive yarns but I don't want to go over budget. My dh is generous and I could spend a lot of money if I choose too. I believe there or other things I could us that money for so I will stay with yarns I can afford without breaking the bank and spend it on some of the more higher priced things I want or use it to put extra groceries in the house mainly the snacks I choose not to buy. He is diabetic and we don't need the sweet things. Me I just look at something sweet and gain weight. With that said use what your budget allows and don't worry yourself over trivial things. I will keep you in my prayers. Blessings.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I bought some acrylic variegated Red Heart yarn when visiting Philadelphia back in 1990 and made a jumper featuring heart panels. I still have it, it has only pilled slightly after all these years. good luck with your knitting. rujam


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I only use Red Heart Yarn.
I crochet a lot for charity.
They want acrylic yarn. A lot of people are allergic to wool.
I haven't sold much of my work. When I do, people don't 
want to pay for the price of the yarn. Never mind giving
me something for all the work that I did. They want it for
nothing.
I made a pineapple afghan for my landlady one year.
Her sister wanted one too. Red Heart yarn costs $12 to make it.
She gave me $15 for the afghan. 
A neighbor ask me to make her an afghan that looked
like a quilt. $20 worth of Red Heart yarn and I got $25 for
the afghan.
A woman asked me to make her an afghan. It was very nice
and cost me $30 to make. She wanted to give me $30 to $40
dollars for it. I did get $60 and everyone at work called
it the afghan of gold!. People will not pay for your work.
Then people were asking me to make the popular scarves
with feathered yarn. They cost $20 and up in the store.
I refused. I just couldn't imagine what they would
have given me for my work.
I cannot afford to buy the more expensive yarn either.
Red Heart wears well and softens in the wash. I love it and that
is all that I buy.
So, don't take it to heart when someone says something
about Red Heart Yarn.
I have made over 100 afghans. I lost count around 60.
I crochet hats for hats, scarves and afghans for charity.
I could never afford to use the more expensive yarns.
My wife has me make her 1 to 2 afghans a year. She
likes new ones. I'm always finding another pattern that
I like to try.
I send in 12" squares for another charity.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

cheap yarn...you use cheap yarn...well, i just never....never heard that it was cheap, bec, when i started knitting, when the kids were little, it wasn't cheap to me, it was a God send.. that i could cloth my girls and me in homemade sweaters, hats, gloves.. red heart? that was the good stuff. i remember getting this stuff called pamula..oh, my, when you used it, it felt oily, i'm not kidding. well, made a friend a vest with it.. his wife and all of us got sick of that dern vest. john wore it every wk to church...LOL. i said to his wife, wash it in hot water, NOTHING would kill off that vest. and we are talking YEARS here...lol. finally i said, snip one of the stitches...but it really didn't unravel very well either...LOL> but with enuff snips, it did die. so, cheap yarn, what is that? i don't know.. i'm glad i can get better stuff now, it is great, but i don't downgrade what got me thru years of knitting...


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I, too, use Red Heart or other acrylics for a lot of my projects. Specially those that I know will go in the washer and dryer. There is absolutely nothing wrong with acrylics.


----------



## momofoliver (Jun 9, 2011)

I love Red Heart yarn.........I am knitting my favorite aunt a shawl with Red Heart right now. I know what you mean....I have made a lot of nice things with it. Thank you for speaking up.


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

I used Red Heart Yarn for many years then when the recession hit I noticed a big change in the yarn. It was rough and the "no dye lot" colors didn't match. I called customer service and was told that due to the recession Solutia no longer makes the fibers and now they are bought from Portugal. The fibers are not as fine so the yarn is a lot coarser. Also the colors will not match. I made a scrap afghan from my left over yarn and I have never bought another skein of Red Heart. Currently I am knitting an afghan using Bernat Super Value yarn.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Just yesterday I was talking to the ladies in my weaving guild about yarn. When I was a child I would bike up to Murphy's and the choices were Coats & Clark, Red Heart and Aunt Lydia's Rug Yarn. I am glad to have other choices but I buy a lot of RH SS because I charity knit. It comes in many colors and combinations of colors and wears well. Many of my scarves end up in shelters or with homeless people and I need durability. I wash them before donation so they will feel soft.
No matter what any one's income is I feel you are rich when you give to others.............and what is kinder than something handmade?!


----------



## meshreck (Jul 22, 2011)

I still have the first sweater I ever made from 1964, although I can no longer wear it. It was made of Red Heart yarn. It still looks good after all this time. I still love this yarn and it is still my yarn of choice.


----------



## HToretzky (Jun 11, 2011)

I knit every sweater and hat with it. I love knitting with the stripes as the colors are perfect for, children. I also purchase this yarn as it is produced in the USA with imported fibers


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I use Red Heart for all the hats I knit for my grands.....I would not spend too much for them as they would be lost, given away and put thru the wash. I don't think these yarns are horrible. I love wool and do buy it. Right now I am trying to stockpile my stash cuz the day is coming when I may not have the extra money for my habit.

When my kids were small I had made a baby blanket from RH and it was passed on to the dolls. One day I was walking thru the woods and saw a flash of color. The blanket was almost buried under leaves and woodland debris and I took it and washed it....it was good as new.....don't know how long it had been there, but it was a looooong time.


----------



## hollyboy (Apr 6, 2011)

I have two skeins of yarn here called Red Heart Collage and I'm making a scarf with some of it. I bought it at Ollie's for $1.99. Was feeling it and it doesn't feel bad or rough to me. Yes, I also buy yarn that is a lot more expensive, but I'm very, very fortunate that I can do that. Not all the time, mind you, but if I can, I do. You do what you have to and use what you want. It's your business and no one else's.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Got nothin' against cheap yarn and nothin' against fine quality ones. Use 'em both. Guess I'm a realist. They both have a place in this world.


----------



## dkclaw (Jan 2, 2012)

I use a lot of Red Heart. I think it is great yarn, wears like iron, easy to care for. I'm allergic to wool, I've tried other acrylics more expensive, from my local yarn shop. only to find it full of knots and think spots. That doestn't happen with Red Heart. So I'm a great fan.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It has a harsh feel to it while knitting, but softens up nicely when washed and dried. I use it mainly for toys


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

Iholly agree with you. Red Heart has always been my favorite and hope it always will. Even if i was a MILLIONAIRE Ginny


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

I made this blanket for a young lady who was recently diagnosed with MS. purples are her favorite colors and more than one of those yarns is red heart and the dark one is super saver! I had to mix brands to get a good progression of colors.....but the point is, she was so very pleased to get this blanket and it didn't matter what brand the tarn was...make what you can afford do not stress over what others think


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

Iholly agree with you. Red Heart has always been my favorite and hope it always will. Even if i was a MILLIONAIRE Ginny


----------



## Coachsmum2002 (Nov 20, 2011)

I go WAY back to buying yarn, probably early 60's and RED HEART has always been a good quality yarn to work with and affordable. The specialty yarns are ok but give me a skein of RED HEART and I can make anything!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I use the better yarns and red heart. Even though it's a rough yarn when working with it softens up after washing and drying it. I use it for projects that need a stronger yarn. 
Its a shame that people will bash something. What's that basic principle? "If you can't say something nice......


----------



## BL44 (Jan 25, 2011)

I've been knitting over 60 years. I use RH and when the stores had their own brands used that with no problems. I found these yarns worked great for making hats, mittens, etc specially for kids. Years ago I made over 70 pairs of mittens and sold all of them for a dollar a pair. Those were the days when you could get skein for 49 cents or something like that.


----------



## galeshade (Dec 1, 2011)

The only yarn I ever use is Red Heart, it produces the best results . It doesn't matter what it cost. So I am one of the few who really love RED HEART YARN


----------



## trudes (Feb 3, 2011)

Good Grief! Are we all missing the point here? There is no better yarn, there is only yarn that fits the purpose and gives joy. If Red Heart gives you joy, use it; if quivet gives you joy, use it, but one is not better than the other, it is all personal choice. Let's not forget that this is a knitting family, we support each other. And let's get back to our knitting.


----------



## Syl (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm with you!!! Red Heart is about the only yarn I can afford! It is what I use exclusively - and Walmart is the only place where it's the cheapest. I can't afford any of the other yarns that are so, so expensive!


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

ya know what i like about this site..? we can talk about anything we want to and it is okay. if we don't want to hear about something, the great thing is, don't have to read about it. there was a topic in here awhile ago and i got tired of it, so that was great, i just didn't go to that topic anymore. 
so post on, folks, i love it and i learn so much for all of you...


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

If you can afford the best "GO FOR IT !!". If you can't afford the best "GO FOR IT !!". THe main thing is that you have not stopped knitting.


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

It's not "bashing". It's a discussion of the merits of one product over another. This yarn was so much better when it was totally manufactured in the USA. As a consumer, I want products made in the USA and I am willing to pay more for them. The problem is I can't find them anymore. I think I'll write Solutia and ask if they have any plan to resume making yarn fibers.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Red heart yarn...will have to agree...the variety is endless in color, weight etc. I have made numerous afghans for wedding gifts, graduation gifts ( for kids who are going to be living in dorms) for friends who have gone through chemo, and just for birthday and christmas presents for friends. All in all, it is the end product...beautiful and appreciated. When my kids were little all their sweater were made from red heart...durable, not scratchy ( a definate plus). Made many sweaters from other types of yarn for myself, and actually, Red Heart was just as nice as the more expensive brands from the local knitting store. I have also used that Pompadoodle to make scarves and most love that because it is so soft and cozy. This past christmas I made about 35 scarfs for friends...used many different types of yarns, not expensive and everyone loved them. think the bottom line here is knit with the medium you can afford and like.....as I said before ....it is the end product that is important...and most people are just thrilled that the time was spent making something special for them. I especially the the varigated Super saver and add a complimentary color when knitting those afghans. have posted a couple of pictures


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

I have always used Red Heart yarn l(been crafting for 40++ years. It last forever. I have an afghan i made when my daughter was a baby (she is 35 now) for her to play on on the floor. well after many times of spitting up and finger food ending up on it from her, my son and 3 grandchildren it still washes and dried great and it still looks like the first time it was washed. when the grandchildren come over they still use this afghan to wrap themselves in on sleepovers. will always use Red Heart yarn. LOVE IT !!!!


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

heathert said:


> Sorry some of the comments have offended you and it's a pity people couldn't just think before they comment. I'm sure no-one meant to be snobby but if they did....well....maybe they have the problem. I say keep doing what you're doing whatever way is good for you and may prosperity come visit soon.


I recently went to LYS with my daughter, daughter in-law and 2 grand-kids . We were all knitting at their work table when another customer saw I was using Red Heart she said ohh I thought I smelled something bad! ( words to that effect) I told her I was making slippers for a 10 year old boy in purple and lime green at his request and asked her what she would of used. She didn't have much more to say ! LOL


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I too am on a limited income and buy my yarn at the local Wallyworld or Joanne's. RHSS does last forever! 2007 saw me unemployed and I made an afghan for every one of my sibs that year. All out of RH SS and they all still have them, that was all I could afford, especially since we are all over 6' tall I made them all 6' long! Another neat thing was each afghan had yarn from the previous sib's afghan, even though the next might be a different color. Circle of Love? Do what makes you happy and don't take the criticisms personally. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I am going to the local GWI and Salvation army stores to look for wool sweaters! Interested in giving this a try to get quality wool cheap! I also read about felting using sweaters found at the thrift stores. Interesting concept. Wash the wool sweater, shrink it and then cut your project out of the felted material and sew up the edges on the sewing machine or serger!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have always preferred Caron over Red Heart, but then again, I only lived about 20 miles from the Caron Mills in Rochelle, IL and could go to their factory store and get Caron extra cheap. When you knit you would love to be able to use exotic, soft, plush yarns, but then reality sets in. My hubby and I are retired and living on a diminishing income (never could understand why people always refer to it as a fixed income when pensions are set for life and don't consider cost of living increases) so I buy what I can. I look for sales at Michels and Joanne Fabric which occur almost every month. I also subscribe to their email notifications and get coupons for % off which sometimes includes sale items. I have done the thrift store thing and found some beautiful wool sweaters for as little as 50 cents that I could pull apart to make charity items. Whatever works for you. Knitters should not be snobs. We come across that too many snobs in our lives.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I am like you I would love to buy a more expensive yarn, but Red Heart fits my pocketbook. I have also found that by using the 40 per cent off coupon at Hobby Lobby I can get a skein of I Love This Yarn at a reasonable price.

When others bash Red Heart just consider the source and don't take it personally. Some don't know what life is really like until they have to walk in the other person's shoes. I haven't had much money my whole life and here is my theory - the poor have a lot less way to fall than the wealthy! Hang in there and enjoy knitting or crocheting.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

You go girl!!!! I was there and not and there again and not.

Hold your head up, don't be offended, it is not worth the energy. Simply state expensive yarn it is not in the budget at this time. I also spend less then $2 or 3 a skein, but I do get less yarn for it. Shopping around also takes time and with 3 kids, I'm sure you don't have extra time in your budget.

Enjoy your knitting, that is what it is all about!



reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree, I have a couple of teenage GD and really, I use Red Heart because I know, too, that things will get tossed in the washer after a day skiing, etc., and I don't want all my work and/or time to go to waste. Plus, don't you always wash things before you send/give them? That softens them. Nothing worse then getting something you love and have it screw up after it cleans up.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

You won't hear it from me. I'm far from being a yarn snob and, other than sock yarns, rarely buy anything that's over $5/ball. Right now I have two giant skeins of Red Heart baby yarn on my kitchen counter that I bought from Joann.com a week ago. I'm making myself a navy/white cardigan. I use acrylic for myself all the time because I just don't have the patience to treat my own clothes with care. I work as a maintenance supervisor in an auto plant. My work clothes come from the sale racks at Old Navy. Need I say more? If I get through a day without getting oil, coolant, or transmission fluid on me I'm doing good. I have wool sweaters, silk sweaters, etc. but all of those yarns were purchased on eBay on cones for less than $15 each. I am not one to feel the need to keep up with everyone else who can and does buy those fancy or expensive designer yarns.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

reinke i use red heart wool all the time i can afford other brands but i love the way red heart wears as i knit a lot for my nieces and nephews i love the price of red heart and its durability so keep on buying it without feeling guilty they have beautiful colours and depending on what the pattern u use it turns out beautiful i am making a sweater for my niece and it just has a cable around the edge it is turning out very nice i am receiving lots of compliments on it so knit away and have fun i am


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

My goal for this year is to make each grandchild (8) a sweater. So far I have finished 2 and I am working on the 3rd. I do not like to make them wool sweaters because the Moms really don't know how to take care of wool and besides that, these sweaters are to wear whenever, wherever. I made the first one from Michael's Impeccable, on sale. The second was from Deborah Norville Premium, on sale. The one I am making needed to be a certain combo of colors (by request) and the ONLY yarn that came in that combo was Red Heart kids and so that is what it is and she and I couldn't be happier. Use what you can and enjoy what you do.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I love Red Heart Acrylic yarn. I have made many things afghans as gifts and they still have them and love them. I am allergic to wool and on a limited budget. Acrylic yarn is the way to go for me. Especially when I get a big bag of brand new yarn for free.


----------



## kseaquist (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's an idea! Go to Smileys Yarn online. They have some yarns that are on sale for 2 and 3 dollars a skein. I have never ordered from there, - I just found the site yesterday, but you might want to check it out. Thankfully, in this country, we are so much more blessed than in most of the rest of the world, that the fact that we can even have time, a place to knit, or any kind of yarn at all is wonderful! Enjoy your yarn, - and the pleasure it brings - whatever kind you use!


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, I live on $1300 and I am single. It is so hard I am amazed you can do that. I suggest hitting yard sales, estate sales to enjoy other people's stashes and needles etc, and just keep knitting whatever you can get your hands on. With every stitch you bring joy to yourself and that means joy to those around you. We have to teach ourselves over and over again to not concern ourselves with what other people think, and also to accept our lot and shine our light. Thanks for posting this, I come to find out that acrylic softens with washings and that is good to know.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Been reading all the posts on this topic and I'm gonna jump in and give my 'two cents worth' on it.
I've been knitting for a loooonnnngg time and used all types and prices of yarns. Different ones for different projects-and - depending on my finances at the time. I have a lot of various ones in my stash and love them all.
That being said, I always seem to come back to Red Heart-their colors are so vibrant and they never fade!! Love it for my children and charity knitting and also for afghans for my home. Once it is laundered it's soft as a baby bottom.
No one should disparage the yarn choice of someone else in my opinion.
Blessings to all---we are knitters not 'yarn police'   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I have always said Red heart yarn is a needed commodity. It is what we all learned to knit or crochet with. Red heart has some very beautiful colors.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Check the Goodwill stores and thrift shops. I found a good buy on some yarn at Goodwill. You don't always get the colors you want, but hey you get yarn!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Check the Goodwill stores and thrift shops. I found a good buy on some yarn at Goodwill. You don't always get the colors you want, but hey you get yarn!


----------



## Edie Frazier (May 4, 2011)

My mother knit a beautiful blanket with fancy and/ or save up for a better quality yarn. Knit one item out of some nicer yarn rather then several items out of yarn that you don't even like to touch. Just sayin'...


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I was so excited when Lion came out the with Silky Twist yarn and finally splured and purchased 2 skeins at about $7.49 each - a good stretch for my budget. It was the most awful yarn I have ever seen. I am working with Lion to get it replaced. You just don't know how excited I was go get this yarn amd make a pretty scarf - I couldn't even see the stitches. Don't know how Lion made the sample scarf for the pattern. I will stick with Red Heart and I Love This Yarn (with coupon).


----------



## brooketyle (Oct 14, 2011)

I love Caron Simply So Soft but for sweaters I use Red Heart. I made my mother a sweater that she wears quite often. We just figured out that I knit this over 30 years ago and it is still in wearable condition. Red Heart is the best for durability and ease of care.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


Everyone has their preference of yarn so don't let it bother you. I use Red Heart as well as many other brands. It depends on what the project is, whether or not the item will be laundered properly, and my budget at the time I am making the purchase. Red Heart is a little tough on the hands to work on, but washes up beautifully and as has already been mentioned, softens with each wash and dry.

A big plus for Red Heart Super Saver - it is made in the USA from what I understand. Red Heart does carry yarns made in other countries as well, but they claim the super saver is made here in the states and have been in business for 75 years.
http://www.redheart.com/blog/red-heart-yarns-proudly-made-usa


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> I too am on a limited income and buy my yarn at the local Wallyworld or Joanne's. RHSS does last forever! 2007 saw me unemployed and I made an afghan for every one of my sibs that year. All out of RH SS and they all still have them, that was all I could afford, especially since we are all over 6' tall I made them all 6' long! Another neat thing was each afghan had yarn from the previous sib's afghan, even though the next might be a different color. Circle of Love? Do what makes you happy and don't take the criticisms personally. Different strokes for different folks.


I LOVE your idea of the "circle of love" although I don't have the patience to knit 4 siblings each an afghan. Oh wait! I don't have the patience to knit 1 afghan! :roll: lol! I also like your in-bread cat! :thumbup:


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I think the conversation is about the price of the yarn. Carlon isn't exactly cheap while it may be good. I get mine at JoAnn's with a coupon. Some people in this world just don't have a husband with a nice pocket book to support them nor do they have their own healthy checkbook.


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Personally, I love the Red Heart yarns.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Amy, I know what you mean. I learned to crochet when I was 18, and pregnant. My then (and not now  ) husband was a stingy mean stinker...and spending a little bit on Red Heart was an extravagance. That was almost 40 yrs ago...I survived, items made with Red Heart survived...and the stinker...?? who knows. Red Heart is a good yarn and it and the company has lasted all these years for a reason. Their web site and free patterns are also terrific.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I've always been of the opinion that it's not so much what yarn you use as it is what you knit with it. I have made sweaters and afghans using expensive yarn and using Red Heart. I like Red Heart and Lion Brand. They offer affordable yarns of good quality. If you're making something that will be used every single day then Red Heart and Lion Brand are great choices, they last. Don't let anyone make you feel bad about your choice of yarns. What matters is the comfort and sense of satisfaction that you get when you knit or crochet.


----------



## barbcarroll (Sep 7, 2011)

Don't worry abut what other say ! We all do what we can or have to. I learned on Red Heart super saver and will use it when I have grandchildren. In the meantime, I buy wool yarns for personal use or gifts.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

You can't always go by price, either. I sued to knit for a yarn company and their yarn was more expensive, but awful to work with. It split and snarled and was a real pain. I made Red Heart sweaters for my son while he was growing up and they never wore out. While advice and comparisons are a good thing, there is no place for yarn snobs here!


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

another great thing about Red Heart...No dye lots. you get what you need for the project you are doing and voila!!! no pesky little numbers to look for on the label.....


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

I use all kinds, expensive and cheaper.
BUT, if something might be washed, even inadvertently, i use acrylic. I have shrunk things in my time when I didn't know better.
I do a lot of baby afghans and charity work, and there is nothing better than red heart for price or durability.


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

I am very fortunate that I can work very hard at a job I love but it is difficult. It affords me the opportunity to buy whatever type of yarn that I want. That being said, I too have been offended by some of the comments made on this site and by other knitters that I know. I often buy yarns because of their color or texture - and I don't pay attention to the company. I've had people turn up their noses at my choics yet I think that I produce beautiful pieces. I shop Michael's sales and coupons as well as Ollie's and ACMoore. I love a sale AND hate hand washing and laying out to dry. I hate reblocking every time something is washed so I tend not wear it if it is wool (which often itches anyway). So, it is not always budget that drives choices. Snobs are snobs whether it is yarn, cars, clothes.... Does this make sense?????


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Red Heart Yarn is made in the USA from fibers imported from Portugal. These fibers are not of the same quality that Solutia made. Therefore the yarn is not as soft and feels scratchy. A dryer sheet can soften the finished item. 

It sounds like Red Heart is the yarn of choice for many knitters. I personally like Caron and Bernat better.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

Amy, I thought I was the only one who felt this way... some people like to show off and are yarn snobs, but you don't have to listen to them. I like Red Heart and in fact just used it to make placemats and coasters to match our dishes. It's the love that's in the project that is important, not how expensive the yarn is! May God watch over you and your husband and may you keep knitting with Red Heart for a long time to come!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I think being young and poor go hand in hand, simply because you're just starting your life. The first drip-dry fabrics (in the early 50s) were 4 yards for $1 - IF you drove to the mill. I had to make my work dresses of the fabric even though I didn't care for how it felt. Likewise, I could only afford Red Heart yarn so I used it for sweaters and mittens even though it felt "stringy" as it moved through my fingers. I just don't like man-made fabrics/yarns and the one thing I don't like about Red Heart TODAY is that they have ALL the BEST colors. I see them in the bin and ask myself WHY can't other companies use these marvelous dyes?


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

SmilingCamel said:


> I am very fortunate that I can work very hard at a job I love but it is difficult. It affords me the opportunity to buy whatever type of yarn that I want. That being said, I too have been offended by some of the comments made on this site and by other knitters that I know. I often buy yarns because of their color or texture - and I don't pay attention to the company. I've had people turn up their noses at my choics yet I think that I produce beautiful pieces. I shop Michael's sales and coupons as well as Ollie's and ACMoore. I love a sale AND hate hand washing and laying out to dry. I hate reblocking every time something is washed so I tend not wear it if it is wool (which often itches anyway). So, it is not always budget that drives choices. Snobs are snobs whether it is yarn, cars, clothes.... Does this make sense?????


It's not about snobbery. I use budget yarns. Mostly acrylics since they are so durable. I just prefer the best quality for my money and that IMO is no longer Red Heart yarn.


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

I learned to knit and crochet with Red Heart Yarn and I still love it. I think it is a very good yarn. I have made afghans, scarfs and many other things out of it and it stays beautiful forever. I have knit with more expensive yarns but have not liked them as well. They seem to delicate to hold up. I like to make something that I know will be used for a long time. I am with you, WE love Red Heart!


----------



## arlenerehberg (Dec 19, 2011)

I also live on a limited income, and wanted to crochet, I hit the thrift stores and found some yarn in a big bag, it was not very good yarn, different brands, I started making little throw rugs and other things like dog sweaters it really came in handy and saved me a lot of money.

Fran


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

TammyK said:


> An acquaintance of mine has blogged about this very topic here: http://osbornfiber.com/2011/07/22/the-story-of-a-cheap-knitter-and-a-new-pattern/
> I recommend reading it to anyone who questions why a person would ever feel compelled to use Red Heart Super Saver. It's informative, and quite entertaining at the same time.


Tammy, thanks for this link. I read the article and found it most informative. No wonder those Red Heart afghans I crocheted 20-30+ years ago are still warm, snuggly, and being used and loved by many of my family members! Long live Red Heart!


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Amy
My husband and I are on a very low income. He's been out of work for almost four years and he hates it. Now we recently found out he has cancer too. 
I know exactly where you're coming from.

I'm a keen crafter, knitting, crochet, quilting etc etc. This is what I do. I recycle... I go to charity shops, jumble sales, ask friends/ neighbours if they have any hand made knited.crochet items or cotton items.
I unpick each item and them wash/dry the yarn then knit it into something else. Also I look out for any materials too, be it a bed sheet, large nightdress, anything that I can use the material to make something else out of. (Great it you quilt too!) You'd be surprised how much you can save and best of all, no one will know. But you'll get lots of compliments.

Good Luck!

All the best to you and your family.
Luvs & hugs
Jayne x


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

I *love* Red Heart. I make a lot of charity items, and have a child who loses items faster than I can make them, she's certainly not getting anything out of wool or llama! My mom has been crocheting for about 40 years and told me the yarns used to be softer. I've had the opportunity to buy several "old" stashes and the yarn _is_ softer. I do have a pretty good job, but most people I make items for are wash-and-wear type people, and the item is for a child. I'll save my (limited amount) of llama and wool for people who appreciate it and who can take care of it properly. By the way, I hate to swatch too!


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


There are so many people who are in the same situation. don't ever feel offended by what other people say. Let them walk in your shoes for a day! I will send you a PM and have something for you!! Enjoy and God BLess!!!!!


----------



## emhk13 (Dec 20, 2011)

I find it funny that people trash RHSS and rave about Noro yarns. Talk about rough and scratchy. I'd rather use RHSS. 
I use both RHSS and high end yarns based on my budget, project, recipient and use. My current projects include socks in a wool blend that I found on a great clearance sale over the summer and the "F cancer" chemocaps in RHSS and other acrylics in my stash. After a good washing and drying with some fabric softener the caps are soft and wonderful to wear.


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

GQR999 said:


> Amy, I thought I was the only one who felt this way... some people like to show off and are yarn snobs, but you don't have to listen to them. I like Red Heart and in fact just used it to make placemats and coasters to match our dishes. It's the love that's in the project that is important, not how expensive the yarn is! May God watch over you and your husband and may you keep knitting with Red Heart for a long time to come!


It's not snobbery. I prefer other brands of yarn like I have preferred brands of coffee I use. If you like Red Heart Yarn, you don't need to defend that. I no longer find it to be of the same quality as other acrylic yarns.


----------



## barbcarroll (Sep 7, 2011)

There are many super wash merino yarns out now that can be washed or dried. Try KnitPiks . Even JoAnns has many brands (including Red Heart) that carry washable wool blends; and with a coupon ~~~~!


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

winipooh1 said:


> SmilingCamel said:
> 
> 
> > I am very fortunate that I can work very hard at a job I love but it is difficult. It affords me the opportunity to buy whatever type of yarn that I want. That being said, I too have been offended by some of the comments made on this site and by other knitters that I know. I often buy yarns because of their color or texture - and I don't pay attention to the company. I've had people turn up their noses at my choics yet I think that I produce beautiful pieces. I shop Michael's sales and coupons as well as Ollie's and ACMoore. I love a sale AND hate hand washing and laying out to dry. I hate reblocking every time something is washed so I tend not wear it if it is wool (which often itches anyway). So, it is not always budget that drives choices. Snobs are snobs whether it is yarn, cars, clothes.... Does this make sense?????
> ...


If you have a real reason for not using this or that yarn, you are certainly entitled to your opinion and I'm not knocking you. I am critical of people who are critical of using anything that doesn't come from their LYS - even arcrylics. And, People with a superior attitude and feel their way is the only way are snobs, in my humble opinion. I enjoy this forum and hope that I did not come across in a way that was disrespectful - that was not my intention and I am sorry if that was what is sounded like. Friends?


----------



## maryv528 (Aug 28, 2011)

Smiley's or DBNY yarns or maybe Knit Piks would suit you. Or just use the super saver. The main thing is to keep knitting, and to keep a good attitude. And maybe a sock, ot two.


----------



## arlenerehberg (Dec 19, 2011)

I agree, I find it strange that people trash anything with so many people out of work and going without the things they need, I feel blessed that I can buy yarn.


----------



## cheri (Jan 23, 2011)

Whatever you may have done for this person, is wonderful! Bless you!


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

winipooh1 said:


> GQR999 said:
> 
> 
> > Amy, I thought I was the only one who felt this way... some people like to show off and are yarn snobs, but you don't have to listen to them. I like Red Heart and in fact just used it to make placemats and coasters to match our dishes. It's the love that's in the project that is important, not how expensive the yarn is! May God watch over you and your husband and may you keep knitting with Red Heart for a long time to come!
> ...


We get it already! You don't like RH yarn! There is a difference between comparing products so that people can choose the right product for the right project and just being obnoxious about your negative opinion. While I don't get offended about it, I have seen comments about RHSS and other yarns that made me wince because I knew it had the potential to be offensive. I realize we all have opinions, but it would be nice if people would choose their words carefully and think about the people who either CAN NOT AFFORD what writer doesn't like or others who just flat out PREFER the yarn the writer doesn't like. You don't have to say it over and over and over in a thread! We got the first time. :roll:


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

SmilingCamel said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> > SmilingCamel said:
> ...


Absolutely. I am sometimes very opinionated. I love Made in the USA. Many yarns are now either made in foreign countries or the fibers are obtained from foreign countries.


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

I would never talk bad about Red Heart yarns as this is one the biggest yarns my sister and I crochet with. I know there are more expensive, better wear yarns, but I do feel you can do nice things with this yarn.
Blessings.....


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I have always made my kids outerwear, and sweaters with RH it has to be washable. I did a scarf, hat and fingerless gloves set for my GD who is 23. Now you know she is not going to hand wash and lay flat to dry anything. She loved them. I make my sweaters that I know I am going to wear alot with acrylics because of how easy it is to care for them and they wear like iron. Plus a large project can cost a fortune for the amount you need. 

I am seeing everyone is like me KP and coffee, everyone is online.


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Kelly2011 said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> > GQR999 said:
> ...


Calling someone a snob because you don't agree with their opinion is not nice dear. Don't be so sensitive. This is a discussion about the quality of yarn, nothing more or less. It's not about what you can afford. It's about comparative shopping.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i love red heart. if i had donald trumps money i still wouldn't buy fancy dancy yarns. don't like them. i can't use wool (allergies) and everything else i have had the opportunity to try (since i don't have the donald's $$$)is (by comparison) lumpy ,unstable (pulls, splits, unravels etc.) and hard to work with. 
cordelia from "buffy the vampire slayer" once said i don't need it because it's the most expensive. i need it because it costs "more". there are a lot of people like that. they judge quality by price. i have never found that to be a valid indicator.
i hope i have only offended the right people.


----------



## cheri (Jan 23, 2011)

No one to be offended. Please. Whatever yarn one purchases, is driven by many things: desire,color, touch,the project, finances,recipient and on and on....Enjoy every moment of your knitting time. Just think: time spent online, is time you can spend knitting.  It's all about whatever drives your decisions. Pick up those needles and knit away HAPPILY!


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

winipooh1 said:


> Kelly2011 said:
> 
> 
> > winipooh1 said:
> ...


No where in my comment did I call anyone a name. My point was that you have commented over and over again in this tread that you don't like RH. We get it, dear. You don't need to keep on and on!


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

For a different perspective, you might me interested in the history of Red Heart yarn made by the Coats & Clark Co. It is quite fascinating. When you use this yarn, you become a part of a unique historical past. Think about it.
http://www.coatsandclark.com/About+Coats/History/Coats+History.htm (Hope this link works)


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Amy... I love Red Heart yarn.... I have an assortment of various kinds of yarn. Would you consider going to Private Messages and post your email address so that people could communicate with you there. I believe many of the knitters here would also share some yarn with you. I, for one, would share. My daughter-in-law is on her way back from having been out of state going through my late sister-in-law's house clearing it out to put the house on the market. She is bringing home another stash and I am loaded with yarn. I'll bet a lot of other knitters would share with you also!

MaryAnn


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

arlenerehberg said:


> I agree, I find it strange that people trash anything with so many people out of work and going without the things they need, I feel blessed that I can buy yarn.


So true. My mortgage takes my entire month's pay. It's a good thing that my husband is no longer collecting unemployment.

I was raised in a household that was barely making ends meet and my mom would have to beg the utilities companies to give her one more week to get to my dad's next paycheck. When I got my first job in 1975 minimum wage was $1/hour & I managed to buy my first car in 1976 - a brand new Buick. I bought my Red Heart yarn at the grocery store where I worked when it would go on sale for .50/skein.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I for one cannot understand how some of these projects can get done on anything more expensive...the problem I have with it is that this one skein is probably wound backwards... and it needs to be unwound at times. I'm almost done with it... also if Red Heart company can make their yarns affordable for us who don't have tons of money to spend on other brands why cant the other brands make affordable yarn too... I personally like the larger skeins of yarn for afghans and projects that call for 10+ skeins of yarn.. I think you will find in these 8+ pages that most of us CANNOT afford to knit with much of anything else.. and I agree we should be grateful that there is a company that makes a yarn affordable for us.. I have never thought that using it made me a bad knitter... also I would be scared stiff to mess up a 20+ dollar skein of yarn..


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

I didn't mean to imply that all who prefer different yarns are yarn snobs, and I'm sorry if what I said came across that way. But we all know that yarn snobs exist on this forum and off, just as there are people who will buy "status branded" merchandise like Louis Vuitton not because it is better but because it shows they have money.... Didn't mean to offend anyone; I agree that we are all entitled to our choices!


winipooh1 said:


> Kelly2011 said:
> 
> 
> > winipooh1 said:
> ...


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

USA made...like that!!! Wish Joanne and AC Moore had an area where knitters could just sit, enjoy knitting and visiting. I walked in to my local knitting store.....10 to 12 every Saturday there is a group who sits around a big rectangular table....they invited me to join them..although it would be fun....I hesitate as I usually do not buy my yarn there. .....and the owners unfortuneatley are KNITTING SNOBS. I had on one of those fun fur scarves I had made and instantly was poo pooed by the owner. They carry nothing but specialty yarns...oh well. Love Webbs in Western MA....they have a sitting area...and they are the friendliest people. Only get there once a year with friends for a day.....so I still say....RH USA!!


----------



## blackawana (Jun 5, 2011)

I love Peruvian Print! Wish I had more!

I just get frustrated at the other stuff, but I can't be a hypocrite!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I have used several different brands of yarn. We have had times when I was knitting with cheaper yarns because we didn't have money to buy hats and mittens, so I could make these things much cheaper than buy them, and I used whatever cheap yarn I could afford. They were used and appreciated just as much as they would have been in a more expensive yarn. I also splurged on a $8.00 skein of yarn that I fell in love with to make a scarf. Guess what, I never did get that scarf to look like I wanted it to, so still have the yarn, unknit; and the yarn was purchased about 20 years ago. I will find the perfect pattern sometime (maybe!)
Enjoy your knitting and don't worry about how much the yarn cost. It softens with time and love!!!!!!


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

I tried knitting with superwash wool for the grands, but it won't survive the dryer on hot, which is what all their clothes get. I'm going to do their things in acrylic ( or cotton). Your family is lucky to have hand knits. My kids got acrylic when we had little money, and no one suffered. By the way, one such vest went not only to my 2, but my friend's 3 and now to my grands, and it still looks like new. Hold your head up and do what you're doing -your best. Don't give power to unkind people.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I too, am on a limited income. I buy red heart super saver. I started out crocheting on it and dazzleaire. I like red heart for it softness after washing. I use it all the time. My b/f made me go online the other day and buy some yarn that he paid for. A lot of my projects, he will buy the yarn for me. He loves to see what I can make with the yarn. And more often than not, it is red heart super saver that I get, even when he is buying for me. Unless he sees a yarn he loves.....lol.


----------



## Jelaine5280 (Jan 4, 2012)

Please don't feel bad. My 92yr.old grandmother only uses RedHeart and has been crocheting for 74yrs. In her eyes Red heart is the best yarn. So continue crocheting and creating nice things your family and friends can enjoy. Even without a tight budget you may continue using RedHeart. I'm new to knitting and crocheting and I only was familiar with RedHeart from my grandmother. Now that I have start knitting I wish my beginning class would have started off with RedHeart. Well continue crocheting and doing what's affordable for you as only you live your life and pay your bills. Good luck crocheting.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I thought Red Heart was the lowest quality yarn (I'm not talkling price now) and then I had an order for a custom dog sweater. I went to JoAnn's with the customer and he picked out Red Heart. Actually, I have changed my opinion. It knitted up well, looked like the more expensive yarns, washed up well and really looks cute. I have changed my opinion of Red Heart...now if you want to talk about Pound of Love, I think that's not as good quality as Red Heart. Here's a photo of the dog sweater -- they chose the colors, but it all meshed.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

Lil Kristie said:


> I too, am on a limited income. I buy red heart super saver. I started out crocheting on it and dazzleaire. I like red heart for it softness after washing. I use it all the time. My b/f made me go online the other day and buy some yarn that he paid for. A lot of my projects, he will buy the yarn for me. He loves to see what I can make with the yarn. And more often than not, it is red heart super saver that I get, even when he is buying for me. Unless he sees a yarn he loves.....lol.


MARRY HIM!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sharone01 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm fortunate to be able to buy the yarn I want for a project. I use Red Heart and Red Heart SuperSaver yarn because we are a "If it doesn't go in the washer and dryer, I don't want it" family. I am usually happy with the results. I've been very unhappy with the results of some overpriced, over-heralded yarns. And I surely don't care what anyone else thinks about the yarn I use. 
Use what you can and enjoy.


----------



## marilynflynn (Apr 18, 2011)

Sometimes you just have to ignore some posts here.I had a post several months ago and some of the response was unwarranted. My first thought was to have my name taken off the distribution list...but then I do enjoy it and why should I let some dictate what I do. So, I'm still on line.I have used Red Heart Super Saver yarn for many things. For some things I use Carron Simply Soft.I for one will not buy those expensive yarns so just bruch off the comments and enjoy using Red Heart.


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 25, 2011)

Didn't know this was a contest, or I wouldn't have joined. It's just cruel to belittle anything or one in what they use or don't use.


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 25, 2011)

Didn't know this was a contest, or I wouldn't have joined. It's just cruel to belittle anything or one in what they use or don't use.


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

There you go! Well said. I had someone recently tell me that discussions about preferences are moot. The point was well taken.

Charlene



Irishgirl said:


> Didn't know this was a contest, or I wouldn't have joined. It's just cruel to belittle anything or one in what they use or don't use.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

O. K. I use a lot of Red Heart ACRYLIC. I too am on a vry limited income, so cannot usually afford to buy "quality" yarn unless it's maybe for a one-skein scarf or something. I like working with the "more quality" stuff, and sometimes fortunate enough to be given some. My 'LYS" here is Wal-Mart, the only place that carries yarn. And they carry a very limited supply, mostly Red Heart. But I do think it is the bet for several things. I knit wash cloths for a couple of friends who have psoriasis, and they like them BECAUSE the yarn is rough, and seems to help remove the dead skin better and less painfully than anything else they have used. I have made tawashis (dish scrubbers) out of it for the same reason. I made hats and scarves for my sons-in-law and m granddaughter and grandsons out of it because I know that they haven't the time to hand wash those items, and with the men, these items sometimes get dirtier than hand washing can handle. I have been given some merino and some "real" wool and now some silk, and I love working with them, but use them for special items that I know can be cared for properly. I want to learn to do socks, and I know I won't use acrylic for those, as they need to "breathe" and be more absorbent. However, I don;t think socks take 10-15 balls of yarn either. I may learn otherwise when I get started! *chuckle*

Btw, my daughter got me some of Lion Brand's new "Tweed Stripes" yarn for Christmas to make hats for her and her husband, and I am rally liking that! great to work with, and make up beautifully. Self striping.


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Kelly2011 said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> > Kelly2011 said:
> ...


You referred to people as "yarn snobs". That's offensive. I have read post after post of people praising the good qualities of Red Heart yarn and I appreciate their comments. My point to you is that you don't need to attack me personally just because you don't like my opinion of a product.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

This is the first time I've heard of a yarn snob. Must be a new word. I buy yarn all over...Joanne....Michaels...Big Lots....LYS... Doesn't matter what the name is or the price. I love knitting with wool and if I can afford it at times well then I go for it. I buy yarn by the feel. Some expensives yarns are scratchy some cheaper yarns are softer...some big famous names sometimes are the worst. I knit with what I like...it doesn't have to have a big name attached. I love this site and like reading everyones different oppinions and I don't take any of them personal. This is a fun site.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I don't have a problem with the Red Heart Saver. I have made a couple of sweaters out of it and when you wash it and use fabric softner, it still comes out nice. Personally I can't see spending a lot of money on yarn. If you wanted to sell the item, you would never get your monies worth with the cost of the yarn and your time. I don't think some people who don't knit or crochet appreciate the time, cost and effort we put into making our items. As others have said, we do what we need to, to help support our knitting and crocheting. Please don't stop coming to the forum because of others opionions.


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Just keep knitting. Use whatever you can afford. Maybe someone will gift you with other types of yarn but as long as you like the Red Heart, it does not matter what other people think.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

kseaquist said:


> Here's an idea! Go to Smileys Yarn online. They have some yarns that are on sale for 2 and 3 dollars a skein. I have never ordered from there, - I just found the site yesterday, but you might want to check it out. Thankfully, in this country, we are so much more blessed than in most of the rest of the world, that the fact that we can even have time, a place to knit, or any kind of yarn at all is wonderful! Enjoy your yarn, - and the pleasure it brings - whatever kind you use!


The only bad thing about Smileys is that you have to order $50 in yarn before you can check out...


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> This is the first time I've heard of a yarn snob. Must be a new word. I buy yarn all over...Joanne....Michaels...Big Lots....LYS... Doesn't matter what the name is or the price. I love knitting with wool and if I can afford it at times well then I go for it. I buy yarn by the feel. Some expensives yarns are scratchy some cheaper yarns are softer...some big famous names sometimes are the worst. I knit with what I like...it doesn't have to have a big name attached. I love this site and like reading everyones different oppinions and I don't take any of them personal. This is a fun site.


It's the first time I've heard of it too and I don't like the term. I buy what I like and can afford.


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

My dear: your letter brought back a very sorry moment in my young life. 
I wanted to learn to weave! I am allergic to wools - so went to the guild in the city I was living in at the time, told them my problem. I was also ( didn't mention this though ) unable to afford the large looms, and expensive yarns.

The "Lovely ladies" laughed me out of the meeting and broke my heart.

I took a primitive weaving course with a master weaver and she told me use what you can handle and afford, it is the product finished you want not what other's think.

I once crocheted a bedspread out of "Phentex" back in thelate 60's and that was a beast to keep going with. Used it for years and had people ask me why I spent all that time making something so "cheap" Well, I made it cause it was what I could afford. 

Please keep up your work with the yarn you can afford and marvel at the beauty you are able to create.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


I use Red Heart Super Saver all the time. Especially like it for charity knitting (which I do a lot of). I never know where the project will end up and I'd like to think it will live on long after I'm gone. So when my loved one passes an item on to good will, I want the item to be able to survive washing, drying and wearing. No need to feel bad, Red Heart gets softer with washings and the projects will outlast their makers.

Best of luck.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

I love Red Heart super saver. I have a ton of it. I inherited it when my Mom passed away. I'm not a yarn snob but occasionally I do like to try a different yarn when I can afford it. I have tried Vanna's, Caron, and others. I like my Red Heart...less knots, less splitting, and affordable.
And this is just my humble opinion.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I still use Super Saver for all purpose afghans. It wears like iron. I prefer other yarns for other projects, though. I would never use it make a garment.


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> This is the first time I've heard of a yarn snob. Must be a new word. I buy yarn all over...Joanne....Michaels...Big Lots....LYS... Doesn't matter what the name is or the price. I love knitting with wool and if I can afford it at times well then I go for it. I buy yarn by the feel. Some expensives yarns are scratchy some cheaper yarns are softer...some big famous names sometimes are the worst. I knit with what I like...it doesn't have to have a big name attached. I love this site and like reading everyones different oppinions and I don't take any of them personal. This is a fun site.


I'm with you! But I have seen yarn snobs, and most are the owners of stores selling the expensive yarns. I generally do not shop there unless they have something I need that I can't find elsewhere. I shop where ever I can get what I want. A few weeks ago I visited my local alpaca/llama/sheep farm. The lady who owns it spins wool from her own animals. She will be moving away soon as it is far too costly to raise these animals in the desert. I bought one skein of her yarn made from her merino sheep with some added silk. It was so soft and the colors are beautiful. I paid $82 plus tax for this one skein and have an heirloom scarf.

Am I crazy? I don't think so. Her product is outstanding, she is struggling to keep the farm going, and she keeps losing her prized animals to the coyotes and rattlesnakes. At this point in my life (I am 76) I have reached a level where I can splurge once in a while to help someone else. You lucky people who live in Maryland will be able to visit her new farm after she moves this spring.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i like red heart yarn. i crocheted a couple of rugs with it using 3 strands of yarn together. plus afghans. red heart has a bunch of other fibers that are nice too, such as red heart bouique, etc.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> This is the first time I've heard of a yarn snob. Must be a new word. I buy yarn all over...Joanne....Michaels...Big Lots....LYS... Doesn't matter what the name is or the price. I love knitting with wool and if I can afford it at times well then I go for it. I buy yarn by the feel. Some expensives yarns are scratchy some cheaper yarns are softer...some big famous names sometimes are the worst. I knit with what I like...it doesn't have to have a big name attached. I love this site and like reading everyones different oppinions and I don't take any of them personal. This is a fun site.


As you do, I buy yarn wherever....even online :roll:


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

It is too bad that people take offece to the type of yarns that they us. I personally use what I like for the project at hand. For the grandkids I use yarn that can be washed and dried with ease. For myself and older family members I will use better fibers. Yes I have a huge stash as I have worked in 3LYS. Yes I have made things for charity using inexpensive yarn, but I would never use yarn that I would not use for my family. I belong to several knitting groups and everyone uses a variety of yarns and no one every judges that person by their choice of yarn. Just like someone said use what you can afford and make what ever makes you happy. Continue knitting and remember it is not cheap yarn only inexpensive yarn. Happy knitting!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

You are definitely not alone. Knitting dollars can be very hard to come by and it's necessary to find value when you knit for your family. RHSS is still one of the cheapest yarns out there, and easy to find, as well. As stated, it's VERY durable and washes well, so is a good choice for many projects. This yarn is still so readily available because of its value and large following of users/lovers!

If you need a worsted weight yarn that is a little softer and a comparable value (maybe a "special" gift project), there are really good websites that offer their yarns at tremendous discounts. Just as an example: I recently bought Herrschner's premium worsted yarn at $2.77/8 oz. skein with FREE shipping, so I'm making a big, beautiful afghan for around $15! The same project would have cost close to $25 with RHSS.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I've only read about half of this thread. I find it very nit-picky. I thought the main thing was what you MADE, not the yarn you made it with. Isn't that each persons own choice?


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

The term 'Yarn Snob' has been around for a long, long time and is used everywhere...blogs, Ravelry, etc. if you do a lot of reading.

It can be offensive or not depending on how your own personal views.

But I am so excited there are many who use Red Heart yarns for their charity projects. It's a good feeling to give to others and a good reason for all of us to continue knitting and crocheting when our own homes don't need another afghan and the family doesn't want another scarf or pair of mittens. 

But with socks being the 'big thing' now family members are probably standing in line waiting for their pair.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

winipooh1 said:


> Kelly2011 said:
> 
> 
> > winipooh1 said:
> ...


You are confused about who said that and the person who did say it did not mention your name, but was making a generic statement. People HAVE made snobby remarks about RH and other yarns and it HAS upset some people. You are the one who is being easily offended. I've already told you once that I did not call anyone any names, nor did I call you a snob. Read what is written under my name in post you quoted for heaven sake. After I already pointed out that I didn't say that, I would have thought you would have re-read my comment to check your facts, but here you are posting again about it. :? Is there a purpose in this besides keeping crap stirred up? :thumbdown:


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't ever feel bad for using Red Heart Saver yarn. I use expensive LYS yarns and still buy Red Heart sometimes. I like that it is washable and doesn't have to be "fussed" over like the other does. I know others just weren't thinking when they made comments, b/c I can't imagine anyone here deliberately hurting someone's feelings. I have a shrug started in teal Red Heart and I'm doing 2 moose and trees on the back out of RH brown on it. It is absolutely beautiful in those colors and the teal is so dark and clear it almost shines!!!! Keep on girl doing what you can...the Lord watches over you and your family and will provide for you....


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


Amy, I commend you for managing as well as you do in these difficult economic times. Yes, there are yarn snobs out there (in addition to all the other snobs of various kinds), but "to everything there is a season." I've used all kinds of yarn at various times, including a lot of Red Heart, for various reasons. It's reasonably priced, stands up well to the wear and tear of kids (and adults), comes in a wide variety of colors, and I see no reason to feel defensive for using it OR for others to diss people for what they knit or crochet with - sometimes we use yarns out of choice, sometimes out of necessity.

The important thing is that we encourage and respect one another, and try to be sensitive to each other's feelings. Isn't that why we're here on KP?

A couple of days ago I was in Sonoma CA and wanted to find some yarn for a gift for the friend I was staying with, to make her a couple of the lacy round cloths that I think are technically dishcloths but make lovely table mats. I went to a very nice LYS but the only worsted weight cotton they had was a lovely organic that they only had in about 3 colors (nice, but none that went with her kitchen) and $7 for a very small ball. Same thing at the equally nice LYS up the road in Petaluma. So I waited till we were back on the road and stopped at the first Wal-Mart I saw and got some Peaches and Creme, not only because of the reasonable price but also because it was exactly the right yarn for my purposes.

Even if you had more money right now, Red Heart might be exactly the right yarn for certain purposes, as it has often been for me.

As it says on the desktop I'm currently using "Keep calm and carry yarn." The creative and therapeutic values of knitting (and crocheting) are priceless, no matter what yarn you use. :thumbup:


----------



## Pegasus (Aug 12, 2011)

There are other yarns besides Red Heart? I mean, other than Phentex? Wow! I prefer those yarns, to be honest. They feel a bit plasticky when you use them sometimes, especially the Phentex, but once washed, they're soft as all get-out and they last forever and three days. 

I've always been practical about my yarns. Nothing that requires special handling or washing and nothing that's going to cost a mint to take it to the dry cleaners. I have 30yo afghans that are still in great shape. They've gone through two kids, umpteen moves and a gazillion washes.

I know what you mean about people who dis Red Heart and the other yarns like it. It feels like they have a sneer in their 'voice' when they talk about it or anyone who uses it. There are times when I just want to reach out and slap them, too. Everyone's different, everyone's skin is different. One of my friends can only use baby yarns and not wools because her hands are that sensitive. It's no big deal and those who try to make a big deal of it are pretty sad, in my books. If you get too far into my face about it, I'll put you on ignore or unfriend you or whatever it takes to not listen to you any more, that's all. Or I won't shop in your store. Life's too short to be arguing over petty things like yarn.


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

There seems to be a NEW WORD called 'humblebrag' and my spell check isn't recognizing it. Probably because it will be replaced soon by 'snobbrag'. I'm new to this site but for the most part everyone seems to be kind, helpful and understanding. I've been dealing with an old word that I find really helpful. PERSPECTIVE! You don't have to answer to anyone or explain to anyone. Why we feel ashamed if we are going through bad times is a mystery to me and it is more often than not, the fault of someone or something else. I am really old and should know better. I'm not going to worry about you because YOU HAVE SPUNK. I love that word. Mary Tyler Moore was told often by her boss that she had spunk. enjoy what ever you're knitting with.....


reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

3mom said:


> I've only read about half of this thread. I find it very nit-picky. I thought the main thing was what you MADE, not the yarn you made it with. Isn't that each persons own choice?


I hear you...enough already about criticisms. This site should help others with problems, suggestions, good advice, etc. Life is too short to be negative about things that don't matter.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, at joann fabrics, there are other economical yarns too, such as "sensation", "red heart soft", boucle yarns, lion brand, etc.


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Kelly2011 said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> > Kelly2011 said:
> ...


LOL. Your comments are offensive whether you wrote "yarn snobs" or not. Why would anyone be upset about comments about a brand of yarn. This is a blog. When someone post an opinion you don't like don't attack that person personally. That's what you did that is offensive.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

3mom said:


> I've only read about half of this thread. I find it very nit-picky. I thought the main thing was what you MADE, not the yarn you made it with. Isn't that each persons own choice?


Well...those who like the expensive yarns say the rest of us are wasting our time when using the cheaper yarns because they don't hold up over time but me thinks Red Heart is the one who will have the last laugh because it will outlast all of us.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep, when we finally blow ourselves to smithereens, and the only life surviving on this planet are the cockroaches, they will all be wearing tiny Red Heart Yarn sweaters! *snicker*


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

You are absolutely correct. As I may have mentioned earlier... I have used various brands. I really like Red Heart. Any item made from RH can be thrown into the washer and dryer and it emerges soft and nice. Many of us have items made from Red Heart 25 or 30 years ago, and ithey are lovely. Many afghams are made from Red heart.

I agree 3Mom...... this site is slipping a peg or two. It was previously used to share positive thoughts and help..... Let's stop all the adverse comments. 

Many of you have written me previously for patterns for the hats or scarves that I have made. If you want to share some of your stash with Amy, send me a message on PM or at my email address (which many of you have) and I will provide her email address and she can then give you a mailing address. I am getting a partial stash together for her. 

MaryAnn


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

What's even more frustrating is when I did spend some birthday money on some rather expensive yarn and found that it was "broken" in several places inside the ball. Made me wonder if they employed moths in their mill.


----------



## breezy622 (Oct 4, 2011)

Slashdog1 said:


> I buy Red Heart super all the time. I too am on a fixed income and buy what I can afford. There is nothing wrong with that I knit the whole family gifts for Christmas this year and they all loved their hand knit goodies. I cannot bring myself to pay more than a few dollars for a skein of yarn! Red Heart keeps my knitting obsession going and going and going!!!


I knit and crocheted all my Christmas gifts with Red Heart this year too, and if it weren't for Red Heart nobody in my extended family would have gotten gifts at all. I am a stay-at-home-mom of four young kids, so I have to budget carefully, and I don't have much time for steaming and blocking and hand washing etc, and I don't really like the feel of pure wool. It feels rough and scratchy to me. Everyone has their own preferences, so don't let people get you down. I agree with those who mentioned shopping at thrift stores. My mother-in-law sometimes brings me sacks of yarn she finds for a couple of dollars, all types and colors. I've never unraveled a sweater before, is is easy to do? Where do you start?


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Dowager said:


> Yep, when we finally blow ourselves to smithereens, and the only life surviving on this planet are the cockroaches, they will all be wearing tiny Red Heart Yarn sweaters! *snicker*


Laughing...some of us may survive with the cockroaches if we are knitting with Red Heart at the final moment.


----------



## Jacqueline Laura Young (Dec 21, 2011)

I look for Red Heart yarns. I can afford them. Red Heart also makes a lot of other yarns and I wait until they are on sale to purchase them. To each their own. If someone can afford a more expensive yarn; go for it. I think "knocking a product" you started knitting with is like putting the cart before the horse. I thank Red Heart for always being here for us.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


Amy,

The only thing that matters, is that you love to knit and Red Heart affords you to indulge in that love and make practical things with love.

No one is criticizing *you*, just the yarn. I would love to use it more cos of the HUGE variety of color, but it hurts my arthritic hands, I have to use something with more give or I wouldn't be able to knit at all. I can't knit very much with cotton yarn either, even though I love making dish cloths and towels. That's the bottom line for me. The bottom line for you is that it is inexpensive and wears well and launders like a champ.

Just do what you love in the way you can and forget the rest.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, at joann fabrics, there are other economical yarns too, such as "sensation", "red heart soft", boucle yarns, lion brand, etc.


I did use 'Sensation' for a baby shower gift this past summer and it was soft and affordable.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Everyone is entitled to their opinions. I think we can agree to disagree on any subject. That is what makes this forum great. You can read others opinions --- try them, or not. It is no different than reading comments on books, music or even politics. I take the stand that I am amazed at the creativity that some of the people on here demonstrate. If I don't want to read the same repetitive "news" I use the delete button, that is what it is there for. Please don't take offense at anything that is written on the forum, remember, the 1st amendment. Have a good week, hunt bargains, be creative and smile while you are knitting.


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jacqueline Laura Young said:


> I look for Red Heart yarns. I can afford them. Red Heart also makes a lot of other yarns and I wait until they are on sale to purchase them. To each their own. If someone can afford a more expensive yarn; go for it. I think "knocking a product" you started knitting with is like putting the cart before the horse. I thank Red Heart for always being here for us.


I guess I just didn't realise so many people have a personal relationship with a brand of yarn.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I am in awe of you surviving on so little income with your size Family.
Do NOT let anyone shame you for using Red Heart. Only snobs
will attack yarns other than expensive ones.
Had a large Knit Shop in my area and the owner started to
continuously attack People who used yarns like Red Heart.
Guess what, her Shop folded. She had nice Merchandise but at a price that most of us could not afford on a regular basis.
I just knitted Golf Club Covers for a whole slew of Family Members. All done in Red Heart. They are thrilled with the items.
And here is how I play Golf = old club someone discarded, used balls and a TrashCan. Having fun.


----------



## ScarletDove (Oct 2, 2011)

Amy, please don't let anyone interfere with your love of knitting, crocheting or whatever yarn/supplies you use for your projects. Yarn, like needles is a personal choice, and we all have different preferences, likes and reasons. I recently found a bunch of wool yarns and acrylic yarns I had put away in a closet and forgot, and cannot believe what it cost then vs. yarn costs today. I just purchased a bunch of RedHeart Supersaver since it was on sale at ACMoore last week and it actually cost more on sale than the vintage yarns tucked away and forgot--what a find. RedHeart will be used for a grandchilds sweaters, hats, scarfs, etc. The colors are beautiful and I can't wait to start more projects to see how the colors work up. Enjoy your craft for it provides not only great pleasure, but you have a beautiful and useful project.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

To Gidgets Mom - that alpaca scarf will wear well and last a long time, we have a fiber fair in the spring and alpaca producers come with their home grown yarn - I've heard some stories that if the items had been made from another yarn the object would be useless, but because it was alpaca is still in the family. It makes incredible socks too, and is warm. The actual strands are hollow so it holds in air and is warm and light weight - I love any alpaca I can afford to knit with. If you also spin your own, it blends well with silk, wool, rabbit and other fibers to make warm items - it also felts, but that takes planning and patience.


----------



## dena (Nov 13, 2011)

Pegasus said:


> There are other yarns besides Red Heart? I mean, other than Phentex? Wow! I prefer those yarns, to be honest. They feel a bit plasticky when you use them sometimes, especially the Phentex, but once washed, they're soft as all get-out and they last forever and three days.
> 
> I've always been practical about my yarns. Nothing that requires special handling or washing and nothing that's going to cost a mint to take it to the dry cleaners. I have 30yo afghans that are still in great shape. They've gone through two kids, umpteen moves and a gazillion washes.
> 
> I know what you mean about people who dis Red Heart and the other yarns like it. It feels like they have a sneer in their 'voice' when they talk about it or anyone who uses it. There are times when I just want to reach out and slap them, too. Everyone's different, everyone's skin is different. One of my friends can only use baby yarns and not wools because her hands are that sensitive. It's no big deal and those who try to make a big deal of it are pretty sad, in my books. If you get too far into my face about it, I'll put you on ignore or unfriend you or whatever it takes to not listen to you any more, that's all. Or I won't shop in your store. Life's too short to be arguing over petty things like yarn.


lol I learned to knit when I lived in Inuvik, Northwest Territories, Canada. That is north of the Arctic Circle. The only yarn available at V & S shop was Red Heart. At the time I did not know other yarns existed until I went south and went to a yarn shop. I knit with Red Heart for quite a few years and was happily knitting. Now I have discovered catalogue and internet shopping. In Fort Simpson NWT, where I currently live there is no yarn available for sale. In many northern communities there is only fly in until the ice roads go in and that makes everything really expensive. Some communities have a good weather road but it is still expensive to get stuff in. I appreciate Red Heart.


----------



## Darydee (Jun 29, 2011)

I have worked with many yarns over the years and still love working with Red Heart Super Saver. If I use the better yarns it is because it is on clearance and didn't sell. Some yarns are like anything else, you are paying extra for the name not necessarily because the yarn is better. I do a lot of charity work and RH works just great. I also hate giving a gift and have to give the instructions for care that the person may not follow. Waste of my time. AS LONG AS YOU ARE KNITTING IN SOME CAPACITY YOU ARE DOING GGGRRREEEAAATTT!!!!!


----------



## Knittingram (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm with you. This has been a great yarn for me for many, many years. Very washable, which I like for giving to people who don't want to fuss with washing knitted garments and then blocking and drying. I understand your budget problems, believe me!! God bless you and all us knitters.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

my sister made matching afghans for my boys when they were small over 30 years ago they were rust and brown (remember that color combo?)They jsut were sent to the goodwill last spring when I and the darn things still looked good (thats why I donated them)when I moved moved.Good old redheart kept my boys very warm in that old drafty house we bought back in 1979.My boys were 1 and 5 at the time


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree - it's heartbreaking to spend hours and $$ on something that gets treated the same as everything else and ultimately ruined...so my grandkids/greatgrands get nothing BUT Supersaver. I don't really think people are badmouthing it, just saying that it is not what is considered a "better" yarn. The reality is, it isn't as soft and squishy as wool and alpaca, and doesn't make you want to roll around naked in a pile of it like cashmere and silk. But if the choice is knitting, or not knitting because I can't afford the classy stuff, there's no contest. So don't be ashamed to use RHSS - and a "real knitter" won't put you down for it! :- )


----------



## wyldeflowyr (Sep 24, 2011)

I make those puffy checkered slippers for all my family, and I use Red Heart Super Saver for them because it is a sturdy yarn and so durable and easy care! Like you, I can't afford the better yarns, and I am glad that Red Heart is available!


----------



## dancerz123 (Jan 8, 2012)

Please stop insulting Red Heart Saver 


reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters.


@ reinke.amy, you dont have the right to tell others NOT to voice opinions about products.... Freedom of Speech ... I want to know when brands, products, or certain things dont perform up to par, may spare me from spending my hard-earned money on inferior items ... I learn from experiences of others .... Thats what happened to America, we might hurt your feelings by voicing aloud, so considered politically incorrect .... Get over it .... Product reviews are not directed at you personally ... If you want to whine on this blog everyday about RED HEART , its your right ... Just dont tell us we cant, youd be wrong


----------



## cindi07 (Jan 19, 2011)

I love Red Heart. I am alergic to so many yarns. I break out in a rash if I just touch wool. I have used Red Heart for years and it last forever and after it is washed is so soft.
All yarns have sizing in them when you get them and washing them and using fabric softener makes them very soft because that takes out all the sizing the companies use when making the yarn.
Eveyone loves home made. Most people do not care what you use they know love is in everything you make. Most understand you spend hours makeing something you hope they will love.
I just retired (Iam 69)and will buy my yarn at the end of the year when all yarns seem to have great sales. I save all year and plan for my special patterns for each family member that I want t make something special for each one. I use te scraps for hats and gloves and scarves for winter. Some times they are many colors but everone seems to love them better than the store bought ones.
It is not a crime to buy what you can afford.Home made is always wonderful what ever yarn you use.


----------



## wyldeflowyr (Sep 24, 2011)

Oooo...rolling around naked in a pile of yarn - sounds almost as good as chocolate!


----------



## Donna Williams (May 22, 2011)

I totally agree with you and all the other Ladies comments.

That's all I buy at Wal-Mart I've crochet a blanket, with Red Heart, yes it was rough soon as I washed,added liquid softener it feels just as nice and soft as the more costly soft yarns!! Who really cares what other says when they sound as of putting it down, unless it's a nice recommendation of their experience & like to share, that's ok. What I would do, I would make something really nice that you like or learned, wash it use your favorite liquid softener, dry it. And show it to whom ever that knits/crochet, see if they say, Oh how soft what kind yarn is this. As a joke, I say....I don't know if you can afford this kind LOL  
Then tell the person....RED HEART. Don't let it get you down!!!! Chins up be proud :thumbup: have great day!!!<3


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

I do not think there is anything wrong with Red Heart yarn. I use it for doll clothes, blankets and many crafts. Wouldn't we all love to have an endless cash reserve for all the lush wools etc. I use cotton yarn for children's and kitchen items. KnitPicks Cotlin, cotton/linen blend is wonderful and they do have nice sales. I was at Walmart the other day and they had a clearance shopping cart with RedHeart Super Saver yarns at dirt cheap prices. Bought some at $1.00ea. Crazy colors but will be good for some charity items and bright colors to use with my leftover neutrals for fundraising events. I have made some very nice items with Red Heart. My only complaint with working with acrylic is that my hands felt rough when handling the yarn.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

If you would like to send Amy a little something I can get some yarn from my website and send it directly to her and your name will be listed in the email sent to her and i will privately send ANYBODY who donates a reciept for the total given. I am not a charity but I think we can help on another once in a while.All the donations will be used for the yarn I will pick up the shipping.


----------



## Gail9 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi I too use red Yarn and any other that I find on sale. I shop Yard sales and so does my sister (for me). There are a lot yarn (of all kinds) at yard sales and estate sales. I have bought a lot and sorted out what I wanted. Some of the more expensive yarns slide to much. I do not enjoy them. i love buying the yarn this way as it is like a treasure hunt. Hope this helps.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I happen to be one of those people who love Red Heart. I do a lot of charity crocheting, primarily for Heartmade Blessings. If you are not familiar with it, please look it up. I couldn't do half of what I do within a year were it not for red heart. 

I do use better quality yarns for socks, etc., but there have been many times when I could not afford to do so. 

In many cases acrylic yarn holds up much better than top end yarns for afghans, etc.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

sidecargrammie said:


> USA made...like that!!! Wish Joanne and AC Moore had an area where knitters could just sit, enjoy knitting and visiting. I walked in to my local knitting store.....10 to 12 every Saturday there is a group who sits around a big rectangular table....they invited me to join them..although it would be fun....I hesitate as I usually do not buy my yarn there. .....and the owners unfortuneatley are KNITTING SNOBS. I had on one of those fun fur scarves I had made and instantly was poo pooed by the owner. They carry nothing but specialty yarns...oh well. Love Webbs in Western MA....they have a sitting area...and they are the friendliest people. Only get there once a year with friends for a day.....so I still say....RH USA!!


I have a LYS here that I knit at a couple of times a week and they have fancy wool knitters and the acrylic ones too and there is NEVER anything said to anyone abt what type of yarn they use. I buy their yarn when it is 40% off, but one older lady in her 70s uses acrylic b/c she is on SS. I am blessed to have a LYS like these ladies. Too bad some people in LYS are insensitive. I hope someday we can all remember when we were not able to buy the designer things and appreciate what we have and be respectful to everyone. Life is so short and it is so much nicer to be an encouragement to one another. I like that this site is mostly like that and sorry when someone is hurt whether misunderstood or not. I have a habit of "sticking my foot in my mouth" and feel rotten afterwords. I'm sure we don't ever mean to do that. :thumbup:


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I guess I'm in a minority.......I love Red Heart. I can afford any yarn I want (finally after years of hard work) but I have tubs and tubs of Red Heart. I like the feel of a "sturdy" yarn, the more expensive yarns feel "flimsy". Don't let it get to you, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and I see beauty in Red Heart!


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Several years ago, I was commissioned to make a coat-sweater for someone. She bought the yarn and pattern, and I did the work, and got paid for it. Unfortunately, she chose black , Paton's super-saver(not sure of actual name)and a beautiful Aran pattern. It was a nightmare to work with, both because of the colour and because of the quality of the yarn. That said, the same yarn works really well for mittens, hats, scarves, etc., that will receive less-than-gentle handling.There's a time for yarn snobbery, but when knitting for children it's usually not practical to use the the more "elite" products.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


I don't think that's the intent; far from it. I think that those who disparage Super Saver have problems with the YARN, but think that those who knit with it are super knitters! Only the most dedicated can use it.

....but I understand the problem of finances very well indeed. Frankly, my income is lower than yours; there are a LOT of unemployed California teachers.

I find my yarn at yard sales (you'd be amazed at what people will price amazingly wonderful yarn at!), thrift shops (ditto) and at the occasional 50% off sale at Michaels. I don't think I've spent more than $3.00 for a skein of yarn in years.

I still dislike Super Saver-- it has nothing at all to do with the quality of person who knits with it. I have nothing but admiration for the knitter who uses it! I'm only a yarn snob when the yarn involved leaves my hands bleeding.

Someone just mentioned DNYK (I think...anyway, I went there) and found yet another source for great yarn at very small prices.

Anyway, since I am one of those who made very disparaging remarks about Super Saver, please accept my apology; there was no intent to disparage the knitter.

Just the yarn....and believe me, when I can buy 100% wool/silk blend yarn for about the same price as I spend for Super Saver, you can be sure that it's not about the PRICE.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


I admire you for living within your means! Plus Red Heart yarn is a good yarn to use! You go, girl! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

I too like Red Heart yarn - have used it for years and have had no complaints. Really like the fact that is so easy to care for, has great colours, and is affordable. I will continue to use it and feel great about the items I make


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

My husband gave me 8 skeins of Red Heart for a Christmas past. I love my LYS and try to buy there whenever I am going to knit something "nice". He bought it at Walmart and I started an afghan with it. Have never finished it, but work on it when I finish another project and before starting a new one. I will never take him with me to the LYS because I don't want him to know how much yarn really costs. But I will love the afghan when it is finished, because of his thoughtfulness.


----------



## helenc67 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think everyone living in the states should support Red Heart They are made in America yarns. I still use some of their yarn. I last a long time and is so much softer that it was 30 years ago. 
Go RED HEART


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

I am a reformed yarn snob. Everyone would like to use the fancy yarn because our time is valuable, too. The most important thing is to keep knitting and Red Heart SS works fine for that.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Super Saver has its merits. I don't particularly like to knit with it, but I would never rule it out. Items made with Super Saver yarn wear forever and actually get softer the more they are laundered... and when I say "laundered" I mean machine washed and dried on a not-so-gentle cycle like you would do a load of bath towels. The more you beat it up, the better it gets.
> 
> An acquaintance of mine has blogged about this very topic here: http://osbornfiber.com/2011/07/22/the-story-of-a-cheap-knitter-and-a-new-pattern/
> I recommend reading it to anyone who questions why a person would ever feel compelled to use Red Heart Super Saver. It's informative, and quite entertaining at the same time.


Well.

Now THAT'S news! I didn't think anything would help Super Saver!

OK, so now I'm going to have to knit something out of Super Saver (just keep the lotion handy) to see if the constant rewashing factor actually works!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

I crocheted my daughter a shawl for her wedding using a yarn called "Mosaic," (sorry, can't remember the manufacturer) that was NOT cheap. It was the only yarn that came in the rainbow colors she chose, so it was use that or forget the shawl. It is a blend of wool and acrylic and was rather scratchy and stiff. Just goes to show that price doesn't determine if a yarn is a good "fit."
Should I win the lottery I would absolutely love to make a cardigan or shawl with a pure cashmere or blend that is mostly cashmere. It seems to be a rather false advertising when I see yarns with "cashmere" in the description and find that cashmere makes up a mere 5% of the fiber.
Anyhow, happy knitting to all!

Karen N.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

most people live according to their means ,i am a pensioner so i get alot of wool from ebay or when i get it in a sale , If you & your family lived in the U.K you would have your rent paid + benifits nobody would think any less of you , i am always praising Bergere de France knitting yarn as its the same price over here as many other yarns & garments keep their shape,


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

I think we need to be a little more clear....it's not Red Heart in general that was the target of the criticism. I enjoy using many of Red Heart's yarns. It is specifically the "Super Saver" yarn that I don't like using. However, since some of you have mentioned that it 'washes soft,' that is, that multiple washings make it softer and more 'wearable,' then I might be persuaded to change my mind.

It's just that it really is like knitting sandpaper. At least to me....and yeah, I've found some very expensive yarn that is just as rough to knit with. It's not about the PRICE.


----------



## charitysmama (Dec 11, 2011)

Caron's Simply Soft is available at Wal-Mart. I didn't know about Red Heart becoming softer when you wash it.


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> I too live on a very limited income and only buy what I can afford, especially with coupons ! I have a very sweet lady that crochets me afghans out of Red Heart.....I love them and I love her for her hard work and dedication to others. We have to do what we have to do. I would absolutely LOVE to go to LYS and buy what catches my eye and hands, but just can't afford to.
> 
> YEARS back when I taught myself to knit and to crochet I drove about 50 miles away to a LeeWards (remember them) and would buy enough acrylic yarn to make a sweater.......even then it wasn't "cheap" but I would save a little each week out of the grocery money until I got enough to buy enough skeins for a sweater. Once my awesome mother in law found out about this she would give me money periodically so I could buy yarn. She wasn't a crafter by no means but just wanted to support my "habit" !
> 
> Bottom line is we do what we have to do, whether it is knitting, crocheting or quilting !


I still have yarn with LeeWards price stickers!


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

charitysmama said:


> Caron's Simply Soft is available at Wal-Mart. I didn't know about Red Heart becoming softer when you wash it.


It is, and I use that a lot. It's perfect for chemo-caps, because it starts soft, stays that way and keeps its shape. It's also 'not wool,' for those who are sensitive to wool. It also has a better 'loft' than Super Saver; I use a bigger needle than suggested.

As for the fancy fiber?

I made a spindle out of an old dowel and two old CD's....and spin my own. Now THAT'S frugal!


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

About a year or so ago I pucshased some Red Heart Cotton for dishcloths and I loved it. Can't find it anywhere anymore, but wish I could.


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

I will never trash Red Heart it is what I learned on and still use, once washed and dried it is soft. I use it for all kids clothes, because it is washable


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

dancerz123 said:


> Please stop insulting Red Heart Saver
> 
> 
> reinke.amy said:
> ...


I don't see where she is telling anyone they can't talk bad about it. She's requesting that people tone it down or stop, but people are entitled to their own opinion. It isn't fair to get mad over something that wasn't stated in her post.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

If washing it makes it soft, I wonder if it's worth washing BEFORE one knits with it?


----------



## jwkiwi (Oct 9, 2011)

I bought some of the Orange SuperSaver to make pumpkin hats, and they turned out quite soft, which was a surprise to me. Then i went back and compared that to other Super Saver yarn and found some of them a little harsh. So I don't know why the orange was different, but check it out.


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

dianaiad said:


> If washing it makes it soft, I wonder if it's worth washing BEFORE one knits with it?


I was wondering if soaking the new yarn in a vinegar water solution would soften the fibers. I use vinegar in laundry to soften clothing. Just a thought


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

lilydragon said:


> dancerz123 said:
> 
> 
> > Please stop insulting Red Heart Saver
> ...


Well, as one of the offenders. to her...I was a little surprised. Frankly, there was no intent whatsoever to disparage people who USED Red Heart Super Saver because of cost. It made me blink, actually, to be accused of being a snob, or of looking down on people who can't afford better.

Given the situation I'm in, it's ironic as all get out to be accused of that, anyway--since I have no problem at all getting my yarn from thrift stores and yard sales, using coupons until they shred, begging for other people's stashes, and cooing over stuff I can't afford---and invariably walking away from it.

If I have to spend more than $20 for the yarn to do a whole sweater---it SCARES me. So, yeah, being accused of 'looking down' on people who use Super Saver?

That was a bit much.


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

helenc67 said:


> I think everyone living in the states should support Red Heart They are made in America yarns. I still use some of their yarn. I last a long time and is so much softer that it was 30 years ago.
> Go RED HEART


This is really a misleading statement since the fibers are imported from Portugal now and that's why the yarn is not as soft as it was when they were using American made fibers. Also this yarn is really scratchy and hard on the hands now. There are other moderately priced acrylic yarns available that are softer and less scratchy. If they can do, why can't Red Heart?


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

kseaquist said:


> Here's an idea! Go to Smileys Yarn online. They have some yarns that are on sale for 2 and 3 dollars a skein. I have never ordered from there, - I just found the site yesterday, but you might want to check it out. Thankfully, in this country, we are so much more blessed than in most of the rest of the world, that the fact that we can even have time, a place to knit, or any kind of yarn at all is wonderful! Enjoy your yarn, - and the pleasure it brings - whatever kind you use!


You live in my favorite vacation place...haven't been there in years, but I'd love to go back!


----------



## marilyn1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

I am like the others, I am on a limited income, so I also use Red Heart. It is the one I go back to all the time. I have tried others, but sometimes even though they are more expensive they just don't feel like the Red Heart Super Saver. BUT WHAT I REALLY WANT TO SAY AND IT HAS NOT BEEN SAID IS THAT IS AN AMERICAN MADE YARN. JUST ABOUT ALL THE OTHERS ARE IMPORTED which is okay, but I myself, would prefer the American made product.


----------



## charitysmama (Dec 11, 2011)

dianaiad said:


> charitysmama said:
> 
> 
> > Caron's Simply Soft is available at Wal-Mart. I didn't know about Red Heart becoming softer when you wash it.
> ...


 "I made a spindle out of an old dowel and two old CD's....and spin my own." I am having difficulty visualizing this.


----------



## crazyquiltmom (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm not sure I am offended by negative comments about super saver. I say use what you can afford & what makes you happy. It comes in a wide range of colors, & if you are knitting or crocheting for kids, it can be tossed into the washer & dryer, no problem.

I still use an afghan a neighbor's daughter crocheted for me in the 1970's. My oldest daughter comments on the colors as being so 70's. Well, it makes me happy. It is warm to snuggle under while watching TV, & it has softened as it has been washed & dried many times over the years.

I, too, am on a limited budget. I treat myself to really nice yarn when it is on clearance (I love Webs & Knit Picks.), usually enough for a small project so I don't feel guilty about spending the money.

You do what you have to survive. For me, keeping my hands busy during otherwise unproductive TV time, keeps me sane, helps me survive.


----------



## ginger57 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have taught knitting on Red Heart Supersaver, because someone just learning may not have the money for a $10 skein. There are "yarn police" and there are "knitting needle police" too. I have met both kinds. Don't listen to them. Good for you for speaking up! You're my hero! <3


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I know I am late to the party here, but I recently posted a picture of the "Bobble Afghan" that was made in 1977 out of Red Heart. It still looks brand new. 

I didn't even realize that "modern" people knit with wool until I came back to knitting five years ago. I couldn't have afforded natural fiber yarn years ago when I started knitting and crocheting, so acrylic was the only game in town for me.

Because I pretty much knit only fine lace now, I use natural fibers exclusively. I am fortunate that at this point in my life, I can afford some of the finer things, and one of those things is luxurious yarn. But if it wasn't for Red Heart, I would have never discovered my love of yarn and knitting/crocheting so long ago and wouldn't probably be doing it now.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

charitysmama said:


> dianaiad said:
> 
> 
> > charitysmama said:
> ...


http://www.spindleandwheel.com/content/view/15/76/

There's the directions!!! (grin)

Works, too.


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

marilyn1977 said:


> I am like the others, I am on a limited income, so I also use Red Heart. It is the one I go back to all the time. I have tried others, but sometimes even though they are more expensive they just don't feel like the Red Heart Super Saver. BUT WHAT I REALLY WANT TO SAY AND IT HAS NOT BEEN SAID IS THAT IS AN AMERICAN MADE YARN. JUST ABOUT ALL THE OTHERS ARE IMPORTED which is okay, but I myself, would prefer the American made product.


The fibers are imported from Portugal.


----------



## MuffinsMom (Nov 12, 2011)

I love the Red Heart Super Saver. It works up well and it does save me money. I have worked with more expensive yarns, but I feel a little guilty spending the money. We can afford it but I don't like to splurge. Although I will splurge on the items I make for my wonderful husband. Don't worry what others think, do what is best for you and yours. Just keep keeping on!


----------



## charitysmama (Dec 11, 2011)

Try this: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall04/PATThallowig.html. I am thinking of what colors I could use. Sure could use one when I have to run to the bank, store, etc.


----------



## Maryknit (Jan 20, 2011)

I like Red Heart Yarn. I've done lot's of project with it. I like the more expensive yarns too, but I can't afford them unless they are on special. You will never hear me badmouthinig red heart super saver.



reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


----------



## ginger57 (Mar 5, 2011)

So far their are 15 pages of replies! I didn't read all the comments and had no idea who said what. But there are people out there who do disparage the economical yarns. Don't take it to "heart" if your feelings were hurt. We are all knitting/crocheting sisters! We are, a lot of us, a little touchy living in difficult situations these days. I'm included. I have read many comments here and there dissing this yarn and that. Sometimes I think they just don't realize if it's the difference between knitting and NOT knitting we do what we can with what we've got.  Blessing to all!


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

I love Red Heart!! I learned with it and still use it to this day and I have been crocheting since I was nine and knitting since I was 20 so that makes 30yrs as a loyal fan. I have items my mom and I have knitted or crocheted that are 20yrs old. They are soft and still in great shape. Even when I could afford more expensive yarn i refuse to pay for it. Love all my cheap yarn!!!


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

dianaiad said:


> lilydragon said:
> 
> 
> > dancerz123 said:
> ...


But if it makes your hands bleed, as you said in a previous post, that doesn't make you a yarn snob. You have a legitimate reason for not liking it, but it's people who put it down just because it's the cheapest that are the yarn snobs. If you can find the other brands for less all the more power to you. But i don't think is fair to tell someone they can't do something when all they were doing is requesting that it be toned down.


----------



## voilet (May 19, 2011)

Does it really matter what you knit with, it is the pleasure that it gives you to knit. you are doing fine, and managing real well and i am quite sure your garments turn out really well. I do hope that somehow and someway your life will improve, and through the kindness of the people in this forum you may get some nice surprises. Take care Ann.


----------



## SopranoKnits&Crochets (Apr 19, 2011)

Okay - this is waaayyy too intense as it stands, but I simply have to tell this very funny story about RHSS. 

Some time ago, I bought/won at auction several dozen different pastel-colored,completed granny squares along with the leftover yarn, an early 1970's pattern book from which the squares were made, crochet hooks, and a project bag that held everything plus lots of room. As I was just getting started with knitting and crocheting at the time, I had no clue how many squares I needed for an afghan, but thought the pattern was so pretty and the colors were so pretty and gee, this has to be pretty easy, right? 

Well, simply put, WRONG! The pattern was really difficult for a beginner (but I learned to read patterns from this adventure, even contacting the publisher still in existence for help) and of course, there were not enough squares to make even a small throw. So I began the search for more of the yarns used, and I decided that I wanted to add another color into the mix. 

Imagine my surprise to find that not only were all of the identical shades from the 70s still available, there was another color or two or three that blended perfectly with the ones I already had. So, I have been able to keep working on this lovely afghan and add to the colorway. It's not finished because other projects for other people keep getting in the way, but I will probably be able to finish it this summer. Maybe.

Anyway, the only comment about "quality" I have is that we all work with what we can and with what works for us. I'd much rather have a big range of color choices that I can find fairly easily than having to post frantically that I need 9 more yards of a skein that nobody has to finish a project that I underestimated how much I needed. That is exactly the kind of thing that would happen to me if I spent too much on yarn, no matter how beautiful. Maybe when my skills are better.

As I improve, I do spend a little more than I did when I started, but I find that more often I am drawn to bright cheerful colors that don't necessarily have to break the bank. Those can be found in Wally-world and other bargain stores as easily as not. And they do soften with time and don't fade and are pretty indestructible.

One of the things I like best about this site is that we are all accepted no matter how long we've been doing this, or what kind of budget we're on, or what kind of stuff we do. We can appreciate each other's talent and choices even if something is not to our taste. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## jmko (Dec 29, 2011)

I remember buying Red Heart yarn as a child 50 plus years ago. It has lasted through wars, recessions and everything else. Other brands have come and gone but Red Heart is still going strong. I still buy it and use it for charity knitting I do now. Don't knock it!


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I HAVE USED RED HEART FOR MANY YEARS AND FIND THE YARN TO BE JUST WHAT I NEED AND WANT, I WOULD HAVE TO TRAVEL AT LEAST 45 MILES ONE WAY FOR OTHER YARNS AND ITS NOT REALLY WORTH IT TO ME AS A SENIOR CITIZEN ON LIMITED INCOME. MAYBE IF ITEMS I KNIT WERE FOR ME I MIGHT. BUT MOST ARE PRAYER SHAWL'S FOR OUR MINISTER TO TAKE ON HER CALLS. A NICE GIFT FROM THE CHURCH HELPS BUILD A GOOD RELATIONSHIP ALSO. I KNIT MAKING STRIPS OF DIFFERENT COLORS IN EACH SHAWL SO THEY ARE BRING. RED HEART WASHES AND DRIES QUITE WELL WHICH CAN BE A NECESSITY FOR SICK AND SHUT INS. LIKE RED HEARTS BULKY YARNS ALSO FOR A QUICK SHAWEL


----------



## Pegasus (Aug 12, 2011)

dena said:


> lol I learned to knit when I lived in Inuvik, Northwest Territories, Canada. That is north of the Arctic Circle. The only yarn available at V & S shop was Red Heart. At the time I did not know other yarns existed until I went south and went to a yarn shop. I knit with Red Heart for quite a few years and was happily knitting. Now I have discovered catalogue and internet shopping. In Fort Simpson NWT, where I currently live there is no yarn available for sale. In many northern communities there is only fly in until the ice roads go in and that makes everything really expensive. Some communities have a good weather road but it is still expensive to get stuff in. I appreciate Red Heart.


I spent three weeks in Iqaluit and was astounded at the prices for basic things. I don't remember seeing anything but Red Heart. It's funny, but after all these years of knitting/crocheting with Red Heart, I'm leery of buying online from anywhere *other* than redheart.com, even if I've used their yarns.


----------



## psychdoc (Dec 17, 2011)

First of all, God bless you for living with the troubles that you have. I hope the new year brings new blessings for you and your family,

I agree with you. I have no problems at all with the super-saver yarn. It is a good yarn, even colored, even thickness, and sturdy. My boys wore hats and mittens and scarves made from that yarn through high school. Boy did they hold up -- at least until they lost them.

I can afford to buy a little of the specialty yarns now -- not much but a little. It is really fun to work with yarns with a metallic thread or a blend of fibers. But I wouldn't make anything for a child -- or for myself for everyday wear for the winter with anything but that old faithful yarn.

So do not feel bad about using what you can afford. The real gift and joy is in the work we put in. I've gotten some really nice yarn by the pound at A. C. Moore for about $7 a bag. It is usually all the same, sometimes different colors of the same weight. I don't know if you have an A. C, Moore near you, but I think other craft stores carry this yarn also, and I don't know if this is in your price range, but it might be an option. Also, sometimes I get lucky on ebay, I look for things that have free shipping and have gotten a few skeins for pretty cheap but that happens less and less. I read that Craigslist sometimes has yarn but haven't checked it myself.

Main point: You are a knitter and/or crocheter and that is a very special person. I am crocheting right now with "plarn" which is yarn made of cut up plastic bags. I'm making a bag to hold wet bathing suits but I think I am going to make a couple of bags to carry groceries. Now that's really recycling -- using grocery bags to make grocery bags.

Keep your chin up and keep working. I think God assigns knitting needles and/or crochet hooks to the angels

Carolyn


----------



## MissAppleBlossom (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi, I've used Red Heart for years. I guess it's because that was the major yarn on the shelves. Must say, it was a good yarn at the time. NOw, I don't know what they did to it, it is coarse. The company really cheapened their product. I still use some of their products, but the majority of the time I go for a better yarn. I use the R H in afghans, it makes up a good firm body garment. So really it's not a bad yarn, just cheaper & their quality is not there any more.

Acrylic yarn is not very warm or soft compared to natural fibers and although it can be washed, it doesn't look attractive after several washings. If there is concern about wool allergies, bamboo or cotton combined with other natural fibers will work. There are now even milk and soy yarns available that are wonderfully soft. My feeling is that if one is putting the time and effort into knitting or crocheting something, it deserves a better quality yarn. And those usually feel better to work with than Red Heart. It's worth the extra $$ to end up with a quality product that looks and feels wonderful.

I find red heart yarn to be of inferior quality, rough and washes with a terrible scratchy resulting feel to it. Really, there is little reason to use it except for kindergarten art!

Here are three examples of three posters who absolutely bashed Red Heart. I was not saying that people could not voice their opinion, I was asking that the hatred be toned down. I am not whining, I am giving voice to my opinion and explaining why I feel the way I do. I never implied or said that you were a yarn snob. By the way, the first amendment does not protect against hate speech.

I appreciate all the positive and kind comments and PM's that I have gotten. I didn't expect anyone to even read this. I am truly humbled by you all.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am allergic to acrylic yarn - scratches and burns my fingers as it goes through them. Nor can I wear acrylic. We all have our needs, likes and dislikes. I just have to pay more for yarn, go to estate, garage or yard sales, &/or recycle wool yarn from sweaters. Enjoy and do not worry about what others think - or what you have perceived them to think.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am allergic to acrylic yarn - scratches and burns my fingers as it goes through them. Nor can I wear acrylic. We all have our needs, likes and dislikes. I just have to pay more for yarn, go to estate, garage or yard sales, &/or recycle wool yarn from sweaters. Enjoy and do not worry about what others think - or what you have perceived them to think.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Please do post a picture of the throw when finished.
Luv to see it.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Good for you, I agree wholeheartdly with what you said. I buy Red Heart Super Saver as well, and it does not feel harsh or hard to the touch to me. It is a stable yarn that will probally far outlast some of the more expensive yarns. Knitting or chrocheting is about doing those hobbies or crafts, what does it matter what yarn one uses, the results are the same. Beautiful in the eye of the beholder and the one who created it with their yarn and needles.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Red Heart yarn has really improved over the past few years. They have really cute sock yaen that's really great for kids and adults. The fact that you can wash in the washing machine is a great help and time saver. they also have alot more colors that they used to also. Don't get discouraged. I hope I never hurt anyone's feelings on this site. You keep it up! Please show some of your finished items too if you can


----------



## craftylady49 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm retired and don't have much to spend on yarn. Red Heart is just fine and affordable. Congratulations for saving on clothing costs with your knitting.


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

sidecargrammie said:


> USA made...like that!!! Wish Joanne and AC Moore had an area where knitters could just sit, enjoy knitting and visiting. I walked in to my local knitting store.....10 to 12 every Saturday there is a group who sits around a big rectangular table....they invited me to join them..although it would be fun....I hesitate as I usually do not buy my yarn there. .....and the owners unfortuneatley are KNITTING SNOBS. I had on one of those fun fur scarves I had made and instantly was poo pooed by the owner. They carry nothing but specialty yarns...oh well. Love Webbs in Western MA....they have a sitting area...and they are the friendliest people. Only get there once a year with friends for a day.....so I still say....RH USA!!


Actually, that's not a bad idea. Maybe we can write JoAnn's corporate office and suggest it (don't have an AC Moore here). If they heard from a number of us, they could set up some pilot program. Maybe they never thought of it.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I use it all the time! I have found it to be durable, washable and easy to work with.


 reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


----------



## psychdoc (Dec 17, 2011)

Interesting, I never knew anyone allergic to acrylic but I know someone is allergic to everything out there. It must be tough to avoid it. Synthetics are the thing. People don't like to take the extra care natural fibers require.

Unfortunately, I am allergic to wool. I can only wear a woolen sweater if I have a cotton shirt on underneath -- and it has to be long sleeved if the sweater is.

I think the point is. KNIT,KNIT, KNIT and enjoy what we do. I love that I do something that has been done by generations. I think it ties me to history. Did you know that during WWI, factories had knitting breaks and everyone, women and men, knitted for the troops. There is a great book (though probably out of print and kind of dry) called "The Social History of Knitting." Had all kinds of great history about our art and craft.

So knit, knit, knit and crochet, crochet, crochet


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Red Heart used to sell wool, lol. And I remember when they began selling their "Sayelle" yarn and people loved it because it could be thrown in the washer and dryer. I have a really old afghan I made mixing the wool and acrylic because I wanted all the colors and I had to buy both types to get all the colors I wanted.
....and I remember when you could buy angora yarn in the 'dime' store.....don't remember what brand that was.


----------



## psychdoc (Dec 17, 2011)

That is so beautiful. Do you remember the name of the color? It is so even, you are a talented knitter. Thanks for sharing it with us,


----------



## psychdoc (Dec 17, 2011)

WOW, dime stores! What great memories! Could by washcloths, thread, underwear, yarn, all kinds of things, I felt very sad when the last Woolworth's closed. Dollar stores are a little like dime stores, but nothing will ever be as good, Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

I would never diss someone's choice of yarn. I can afford more expensive yarn, but I make it a policy to never pay full price for the yarn I use (mainly because I'm not that good at knitting yet). I use coupons at Michael's and Jo-Anne's and take advantage of sales at Mary Maxim and Herschnner's. If my LYS has a sale, I stock up. It is personal preference the yarn to use. I like Red Heart for afghans and for things I make for kids. I grew up poor, worked my way through college and have been a teacher for 40 years--a job that doesn't pay that great. I hope I always have saving ways.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The knitters that use expensive yarns are called KNITTING SNOBS I wonder why. I use some red heart yarn and I made a couple of aghans from Red Heart Saver yarn. After using the yarn I didn't care exactly how the afghans held up. I'm not exactly a red heart lover. My favorite acrylic yarn is Caron & Bernat Satin.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


I've been thinking about this, and frankly, getting a little angry myself. I think, mostly, because I'm one of the 'dissing Red Heart" folks...and remember, I'm only talking about the Red Heart Super Saver, not other Red Heart yarns.

The assumption here is that the only reason anybody would complain about Red Heart is because it's beneath the notice of 'real knitters,' or that elitist 'proper' knitters turn their noses up at Super Saver because it's not 'good enough,' or 'too cheap.."

But I'd like to remind you that in the thread in which Super Saver was criticized, so was alpaca yarn--which is NOT cheap, and some of the needles, which are also not cheap, and some suggestions were made as to how to make very inexpensive bamboo/wooden needles last longer and easier to work with.

May I humbly suggest that, since it looks like a great many of us are dealing with economic problems that are equal to, or perhaps even dwarf, yours, it might not be accurate to assume that any criticism is from the point of view of being snobbish.

As for me, I LOVE finding cheap yarn. The cheaper the better. I delight in it. I BRAG about it when I find it. It's an accomplishment to find it, and use it to make something priceless.

Perhaps I missed something, but I haven't seen a single post disparaging Red Heart Super Saver because "real knitters" wouldn't touch it. I don't use it because it tears my hands up when I knit with it. It's harsh. Being told that I'm an elitist snob and turning my nose up at it because it can be found at Wal Mart doesn't suddenly make it softer or easier to knit with.

BTW, Wal-Mart is my friend. Three of my daughters worked their way through school at WalMart. STILL WORKS at Wal Mart. She has just received a full rid scholarship for her MA from Wal Mart. I do not turn my nose up at anybody who shops there, or anything that one can buy there. Certainly the vast majority of MY money finds its way there. I can't afford Michael's or Jo-Anne's, most of the time.

Even though, in terms of yarn purchases, I go with Caron's Simply Soft or Red Heart Soft, instead of Super Saver.

So please; stop assuming that anybody who dislikes/can't use Super Saver is automatically looking down her nose at those who do. There was no hint of that in any post, and one thing's for sure, *I* don't.

....and if I COULD use Super Saver, I wouldn't be defending it or accusing those who don't like it of snobbery. I'd be bragging about it and showing off my beautiful knitted stuff.

Y'know, there's one thing about knitting that is universal; it doesn't matter how much money we have or don't have; it's the work of our hands that count.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

You have a lot of good replies and suggestions. I agree that you do beautiful work and its lovely. As long as you like what you do, that's what counts. Only suggestion I can add is that you check Big Lots, if you have one in your area. The most I've ever paid there is $3 and I've bought several acrylic skeins for $1.


----------



## psychdoc (Dec 17, 2011)

I love the way you think I grew up with "Use it up, wear it out, make due or do without."

I don't pay full price either. It is a matter of pride. Also when I find what I want on sale, there is the thrill of the hunt.

Wow, 40 years teaching, you are an angel. I took time off to do graduate work and then to be with my sons while they were in elementary school. Wouldn't change it if I could, but I am in my 13th year teaching freshman HS science and will probably teach until I am physically or mentally unable to do so. Keeps me young. I go to Michaels, no Jo-Anne's close to me, Will try Mary Maxim and Herschnner's. Always consider the advice of another craftswoman. What is LYS? We have A. C. Moore around here in NJ and they are really god on sales. Also I check ebay, usually overpriced, but some good values especially if they throw in free shipping.

I learned that if you grow up poor, you remember those times and the lessons learned. It was hard, but the lessons are invaluable. Wish I could teach them to my students. Friday, one of my boys was really goofing around, didn't turn in a project that is worth 2 test grades. I asked him how he was going to live and her told me that his father haw a business and his father would take care of him. I have seen kids throw out brand new Jansport backpacks ($100 or more) at the end of the year. They say "My mother will buy me a new one next year, my son used one I took out of the trash and washed.He used it all through high school and his first year of college, I am glad that I taught my own boys to appreciate.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

Like several others have commented, i too am on a very limited income and use the best that i can afford, which is often the Red Heart Saver. i also teach quilting, and always tell my students to by the best they can afford, even if it is the cheaper stuff from wall-mart...i think every crafter does what they need to do to keep working.


----------



## psychdoc (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you for saying that. And you are so right -- it's the work that counts. And loving the work makes us sisters and brothers, regardless of what yarn we use.

I'm sorry that I thought someone had "dissed" the sUPER-saver here, I've heard it other places, I have a great collection of hand lotions, many with lanolin, sure come in handy.

Happy Knitting and happy hunting for the great yarn at the great price. I think that is how hunters feel.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

psychdoc said:


> I love the way you think I grew up with "Use it up, wear it out, make due or do without."
> 
> I don't pay full price either. It is a matter of pride. Also when I find what I want on sale, there is the thrill of the hunt.
> 
> ...


LYS = Local Yarn Shop


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I learned how to knit with Red Heart. I have made oodles of afghans with it and it holds up as well as most anything. My kids, grandkids have afghans made with it and they love them! They wash and dry beautifully ----and do get softer with age (I do use fabric softener or vinegar in the rinse) They don't pill either. I actually don't know if I would use anything other than Red Heart for afghans---they look and wear so well.


----------



## psychdoc (Dec 17, 2011)

Exactly. And those afghans are treasures to be kept, taken to college, used to wrap new babies. Real family heirlooms. I really must get going on ones for my sons especially for my elder who is dating the most wonderful young woman. There are wedding bells sometime in the future,


----------



## psychdoc (Dec 17, 2011)

A quilter?? Good for you. I am learning to quilt. Mostly at the reading about it stage, but I did buy a beautiful jellyroll that is crying to be used, I'll choose something small to start. I did some quilting on a vest I made, just a pattern that was printed on the fabric for Halloween, but I learned how do do the quilting stitch. Mostly quilted the outlines to make the figures "Pop." and added charms and buttons, Always get compliments on it. People often don't believe I made it.

After I finish working with plarn, time to learn some quilting.,


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry double post.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I had to post this.... Here is a close up up of a heavily used afghan crocheted in 1978!!! Almost 35 years ago! It really is amazing how well it has worn. My daddy covered himself to watch TV with it for many years. This picture was taken a couple of years ago maybe.


----------



## psychdoc (Dec 17, 2011)

Pretty, and what some would call masculine colors. I know your father enjoyed it. Is he still with you? If not, you have his afghan to hold and remember him.


----------



## voilet (May 19, 2011)

As a new Zealander in this forum and very new. i have found the ladies to be the kindest and understanding of women. New Zealand has more sheep than people and nowhere can you buy cheap wool. My hobby until recently has been watercolour painting. i wanted to do something different, found this forum and started knitting again, and i am loving it. I buy my wool from Australia at sales, it is cheaper and very good wool. Annie


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

psychdoc said:


> Pretty, and what some would call masculine colors. I know your father enjoyed it. Is he still with you? If not, you have his afghan to hold and remember him.


No, he passed away a few years ago. So I am indeed glad I have his afghan. He always encouraged my hand crafts and made sure I had all the supplies I needed when I was a teenager, since there was no other women in my family who did that sort of thing. He was a marvelous wood carver and photographer.


----------



## orangewingnc (Jan 8, 2012)

I so agree with you. I have found myself out of work due to a back injury. I use Red Heart all the time and love it...It holds up much better than the more costly yarns I have tried before. So I agree: "Please stop insulting Red Heart Saver" This monkey hat was made with all Red Heart.


----------



## psychdoc (Dec 17, 2011)

He sounds like a wonderful man. My grandfather encouraged me too, so did my uncle Joe who was also my godfather. I was lucky that I had my great aunt to teach me needlepoint, crewel, and embroidery which I started at age 6. My grandmother taught me the beginnings of crochet and my mother-in-law who was truly an angel (and who I had for only 3 years until she died at 51) who taught me the finer points, I had my cousin Helen who taught me to knit. I am the only woman left in the family. I was the only child in my generation. So I get to carry on and I love doing it.

Howe lucky you are to have great memories of a very loving and talented father. Mom divorced my dad before I was born II never knew him so my grandfather stepped in and did a pretty darned good job,


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

You are not alone using Red Heart Yarn. I use it also, although I do use more expensive yarn if I find it on sale. Red Heart is like a family traditon for me and my cousins who knit. Our dear grandmother used to make us all socks and mittens when we were growing up and then made time for our children as well. God bless her she kept trying to make them well into her eighties but most of them by then could not be used due to shapes they ended up. One of my cousins still has a pair of socks Meme made for her son whois fourty five now. 

Don't let people who can afford "better" yarn get to you, we use what we can and enjoy knitting with it. God Bless


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

My mother crochets everything using Red Heart yarn. Her items are beautiful, and they last forever! I have an afghan that she crocheted for me when I went off to college in 1977. It is still in excellent shape! She can afford to buy any yarn she wants, but Mom uses Red Heart because she knows it will last. It is rougher than other yarns at first, but after it is washed it is soft, especially if you use fabric softener or conditioner on it in the rinse cycle. You will NEVER hear me bashing Red Heart yarn! Use whatever yarn you want and don't let others comments upset you. Your items will be beautiful for years to come!
Shirley


----------



## psychdoc (Dec 17, 2011)

I AM USING ALL CAPS BECAUSE I THINK THOSE CAPS ARE THE CUTEST THINGS THAT I HAVE SEEN IN A LONG TIME. LOTS OF LOVE WENT INTO THOSE, WOW, YOU ARE TALENTED.


----------



## psychdoc (Dec 17, 2011)

Shirley, I love what you said. Let's all try to remember that, whatever yarn we use. Good for us knitters and crocheters and whatever other crafts and arts we do.


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Isn't it wonderful we live in a free country where we still have a choice. Chris


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> By the way, the first amendment does not protect against hate speech.


Excuse Me? Implying that folks who bash a particular yarn, or who imply in perhaps not the nicest manner that people should use better yarn are guilty of HATE SPEECH banned by the first Amendment??? (and yes, that is exactly WHAT Your bald statement implies, as it relates to nothing else in this thread.)

That is not only over-reacting to a ridiculous level, it almost falls into the category of hate speech itself!

That goes beyond rude!

And don't try to tell me that's not what you meant, because that is EXACTLY how it comes across. Why would you even bring it up otherwise? Sometimes we get waaay too PC in this world.


----------



## juliewanamaker (May 5, 2011)

If you just look at the displays in Joann's, Michael's, Walmarts and more, it should let you rest assurd that others DO knit with Red Heart yarn. I do like to knit with more expensive yarns, but I knit with less expensive yarn when making things for gifts for people who won't hand wash or wash with care. We received a cream colored afghan as a wedding present over 25 years ago - it goes in the washing machine on gentle and a low setting in the dryer. It shows the wear of being loved and used, and it was the BEST wedding present we received! I also found that if you soak completed items in fabric softener they have a much better feel.
The main thing is to keep knitting with whatever you can afford.


----------



## charitysmama (Dec 11, 2011)

Posts from hell. I responded to this one and a couple of others. I have tried to stop getting notifications on all of them, but KP keeps sending me notices even though I have unchecked the box to "watch this topic". Does anyone know how to stop getting these? BTY, I am amazed that this generated 18 pages in 2 days.


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

psychdoc said:


> Interesting, I never knew anyone allergic to acrylic but I know someone is allergic to everything out there. It must be tough to avoid it. Synthetics are the thing. People don't like to take the extra care natural fibers require.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am allergic to wool. I can only wear a woolen sweater if I have a cotton shirt on underneath -- and it has to be long sleeved if the sweater is.
> 
> ...


If you are doing charitable items, like chemo hats or blankets for preemies, etc, they may not be able to use acrylic items. My sister was a 30 yr breast cancer survivor and when the cancer came back she had reactions to anything synthetic from the years of medications/chemo etc. She would knit cotton and wool chemo hats for herself, and on her bad days she would be wrapped in cotton or wool blankets, depending on the season. Her feet and hands would be cold, so I searched stores looking for wool gloves/mittens and heavy wool socks for her. I donated a few 'chemo' lap blankets & quilts for her clinic as a thank you to her chemo buddies and the staff.in her memory. The patients loved them.


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

charitysmama said:


> Posts from hell. I responded to this one and a couple of others. I have tried to stop getting notifications on all of them, but KP keeps sending me notices even though I have unchecked the box to "watch this topic". Does anyone know how to stop getting these? BTY, I am amazed that this generated 18 pages in 2 days.


Look to the left above your screen name and click on the unwatch box. These posts have been very interesting. I really didn't know that so many people felt so personal about their choice of yarn.


----------



## BLSBHS (Feb 26, 2011)

:shock:


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

deemail said:


> Remember that every post here on this site is an opinion...they have theirs and we have ours and there is no way we are all going to agree. Our resources are all different and when you make your choices you have many things to consider before you do that... we have all knit with the tough, long lasting yarns that produce beautiful and sturdy items...you can do this too and I hope you continue to enjoy your knitting for many years...


I love your post. What makes this list wonderful is all the different information and experience we bring to the list.

Making anyone feel bad about what they like and use (or what they don't like and use) and how they feel is not beneficial to a pleasant forum. Whether the person likes or does not like Red Heart is a personal choice and folks need to be able to state their preference either way without feeling like they will be trolled for doing so.


----------



## MissAppleBlossom (Nov 29, 2011)

@ reinke.amy, you dont have the right to tell others NOT to voice opinions about products.... Freedom of Speech ... I want to know when brands, products, or certain things dont perform up to par, may spare me from spending my hard-earned money on inferior items ... I learn from experiences of others .... Thats what happened to America, we might hurt your feelings by voicing aloud, so considered politically incorrect .... Get over it .... Product reviews are not directed at you personally ... If you want to whine on this blog everyday about RED HEART , its your right ... Just dont tell us we cant, youd be wrong

Dowager
This is the comment I was referring to. This person felt the need to personally attack me without reading what I had written. I consider this hate speech. I don't understand why you are getting upset with me. The comment had nothing to do with you.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

jmko said:


> I remember buying Red Heart yarn as a child 50 plus years ago. It has lasted through wars, recessions and everything else. Other brands have come and gone but Red Heart is still going strong. I still buy it and use it for charity knitting I do now. Don't knock it!


Okay, I won't.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

I've tried to "unwatch" this thread several times too and keep get notices from it in my email anyway. I guess I'll just delete the emails and quit trying to figure out how to finally make the "unwatch" button work.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

This post is getting out of hand, and certainly has strayed from the original point.


----------



## MissAppleBlossom (Nov 29, 2011)

Excuse Me? Implying that folks who bash a particular yarn, or who imply in perhaps not the nicest manner that people should use better yarn are guilty of HATE SPEECH banned by the first Amendment??? (and yes, that is exactly WHAT Your bald statement implies, as it relates to nothing else in this thread.)

That is not only over-reacting to a ridiculous level, it almost falls into the category of hate speech itself!

That goes beyond rude!

And don't try to tell me that's not what you meant, because that is EXACTLY how it comes across. Why would you even bring it up otherwise? Sometimes we get waaay too PC in this world.

Dowager:
Please read the comments before you accuse me of saying something that I didn't. I HAVE NOT CALLED ANYBODY A YARN SNOB. I DID NOT SAY THAT SOMEBODY LIKING A DIFFERENT YARN IS AND SAYING SO IS HATE SPEECH.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Ditto Doc 


psychdoc said:


> I AM USING ALL CAPS BECAUSE I THINK THOSE CAPS ARE THE CUTEST THINGS THAT I HAVE SEEN IN A LONG TIME. LOTS OF LOVE WENT INTO THOSE, WOW, YOU ARE TALENTED.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I like Red Heart yarn and increasing my income would not make me different. I found out it is American and makes me like it more. I don't need ego building - I just need a good yarn that lasts and is washable and dryable.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

BLSBHS said:


> My Mom always said if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all. I'm surprised that people are still making "offhanded" comments even after you've said it offends you.


If the comments are deliberately meant to be insulting to someone, yes. You are right. Continuing those is not only unkind and impolite, but downright mean spirited.

However, this is a knitting forum, and among the things *I* come here for is to find out what yarns everybody is using, what needles are favorites, what knits up nicely, and what everybody has problems with. I come here for honest appraisals of such things.

If we aren't allowed to say negative things about yarn/products because someone else loves them....how much help is that?

If I say that I can't use Super Saver because it hurts my hands, then it seems to me that the 'proper' response shouldn't be 'well, you yarn snob, how DARE you say that there is a problem with Super Saver? There are people who can't afford anything else, and the only reason you don't like it is because you don't like poor people, and I am offended!"

The proper response should be: "Yeah...but Super Saver wears like iron, gets softer as you wash it, and here are some tips to save your hands while you knit with it." You know, something helpful.

In fact, I AM offended. I, and others who have problems with Super Saver, have been told that we have no right to have problems with it; that the only reason we do is because we are elitist snobs.

And that.....is deliberately offensive.

Where what I said was simply that...I don't like Super Saver because it hurts my hands to knit it. NOT because it's 'too cheap." Just...it hurts my hands.

Shoot, I was meaner about Simply Soft, and I use that all the time! I actually love that stuff.

But great googly moogly; you'd have thought I had told her that her baby was ugly!


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks, psychdoc,
One thing I love about this site is all the support and kindness everyone shows to one another. There are people from all over the world with a passion for creating. It is a daily inspiration to me to log on to this web site and view the beautiful items people make in all kinds of fibers. I have posted several times for help and the replies I've gotten are heartwarming! Thanks to everyone that has helped me in the past and will help me in the future! I appreciate you all!
Shirley


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

sbubbles84 said:


> Thanks, psychdoc,
> One thing I love about this site is all the support and kindness everyone shows to one another. There are people from all over the world with a passion for creating. It is a daily inspiration to me to log on to this web site and view the beautiful items people make in all kinds of fibers. I have posted several times for help and the replies I've gotten are heartwarming! Thanks to everyone that has helped me in the past and will help me in the future! I appreciate you all!
> Shirley


----------



## adasews (Jun 16, 2011)

I usually buy Red Heart for my projects. I have other brands because I have had skeins given to me. We have a local website for free items and there is one on craigslist too. If you want to get yarn for little to nothing that is a good way. Also try your local thrift store.
I totally understand about feeling the way you do too. I gave homemeade items for christmas presents because thats all I could do. Most said they enjoyed them. But there were those that didn't seem to appriciate the work and time spent on it. 
Don't let people like that bother you. They haven't got much to do in thier life if thats all tehy can do is critisize you.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I bought 2 skiens of red heart super saver at walmart the other day.. a lovely brown with differnt colored specks in it,, it felt soft to me (some on suggested to put the skien on ur chin,,i did this) and it felt soft .. it was 2.33 cent per skien.. i thought that was a ganga! AT micheals they are 2.89 per skien (shakes head) Some one posted a recipe to get it even softer( i thought that was great!) I want to start knitting for charity this year and i want to make my daughters an afghan for christmas this year ... i work.. but im making pennies (but i dont know for how long) so im trying to build up my stash in the event i do get laid off..Red Heart is the way to go for me  Susie


----------



## maryv528 (Aug 28, 2011)

You know, I've got so many skeins of yarn from the 2nd hand stores that I've fille about 4-5 bins with it, all of it wool. Or alpaca, or something like that. And alot of it is from the local charity place, which uses RHSS type yarns because it can be washed, etc. So feel sorry for those poor peaple who cannot get to the places to get the special yarns, heh. Just go to the 2nd hand store.


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

Red Heart is an excellent product for the price. I have a green aran sweater I made 35 years ago in Red Heart and it still looks wonderful, like new. And who can argue with its easy-care? I admit, I like some of the expensive yarns, but when I decided to knit up some Christmas gifts, I relied on the good old favorites like Red Heart to make something that i knew people could wear without fear of allergy and they could just throw in the washer and dryer.


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

What I find to be remarkable is that we have the ability and choice to pick what we like within our means. That is the beauty of creating an item. How pathetic it would be if we forced to have a limited selection. Variety is the spice of life and those that love a particular brand of yarn should not be ashamed to use it. And those that do not like it are not obligated to purchase it. I enjoy KP for the encouragement, talents, and advise of members. Such simple acts of kindness to help one another. Amazing. Sure spun a plethora of comments on this topic. So what other brand name should we discuss?


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> I bought 2 skiens of red heart super saver at walmart the other day.. a lovely brown with differnt colored specks in it,, it felt soft to me (some on suggested to put the skien on ur chin,,i did this) and it felt soft .. it was 2.33 cent per skien.. i thought that was a ganga!
> 
> I think that flecked or speckled yarn (what is that stuff called? Tweed?) is soft, also. I use it a lot for the hats for the grands. :wink:


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I am with you on that one. 
Thoughtless people will comment on any sujbect. 
Let it go and enjoy your knitting. 
k


----------



## Ozzmisses (Aug 30, 2011)

I used any scrap I could find when my son was little. I learned to do intarsia out of necessity to make a baby sweater for my son because I was so poor and couldn't buy anything. a whole skein of any yarn was a wonderful luxury!
I know how hard times can inspire creativity!! Now I AM DOING WELL I am not half as creative as I was then.


----------



## Darydee (Jun 29, 2011)

If you have a Bi-Mart I believe Red Heart is on sale for 2.19


----------



## Darydee (Jun 29, 2011)

Also picked up some Loops & Threads impeccable for 1.96 at Michaels


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I love Impeccable. It is manufactured here in Canada exclusively for Michaels in the States. It is wonderful to work with.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I like the Loops and Threads. Have a staple of red and black for different projects. Michael's has a 40 or 50% off coupon posted on their web site each week and I usually pick up a solid Loops and Threads for future projects. 
I got some Red Heart Light and Lofty, Nightline, black with color specks which I love. I bought some Red Heart supposed to be Light and Lofty, Cafe au laet ?, off white, frizzy for a better descripton, and donated it. It was scratchy, not attractive and had lots of fluffy stands sticking out. I think it was not designed for a scarf. I will read my labels better. 
k


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

MissyT05 said:


> For a different perspective, you might me interested in the history of Red Heart yarn made by the Coats & Clark Co. It is quite fascinating. When you use this yarn, you become a part of a unique historical past. Think about it.
> http://www.coatsandclark.com/About+Coats/History/Coats+History.htm (Hope this link works)


Thanks for the link, very interesting. I think feelings are getting hurt here and I know none of us meant or want that to happen. Can we all just say that the yarn we use is a personal choice based on numerous factors? I use various yarns just like a lot of KP members and for different reasons and different projects. Happy Knitting or Corcheting everyone.
Sincerely,
Katsch, Kathy


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Agree 100%. 
k


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I use Red Heart for charity knitting. I know if the charity throw it into hot water or a clothes dryer it will not hurt the yarn. When I finish my project I wash the project use a little fabric softer and it soften up the project.

Coat and Clark was one of the companies that donated yarn to my church for use of charity knitting, and Lion Brand was the other company.

I am a retired widow and buy yarns basis on the project you are knitting or crocheting. I learn to knit while I was in college and money was tight. Woolworth was my favorite store for yarns and needles. It is too bad they are out of business.

I sometime look in thrift stores for needles, yarn and woven basket that I use for flowers arrangements.

Some of my friends have gone to garage sells and have brought new knitting sets. In my stash I have Qiviut and others expensive yarn. You should enjoy knitting and use the yarn for each project that would be the best.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Try the Red Heart Light and Lofty, Nightline. Super soft. 
k


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, I like 'Light and Lofty," makes great hats and fantastically fluffy scarves!


----------



## grandchildren4 (Jan 8, 2012)

why should anyone care what yarn you use to make something. I have used a yarn that is less exspensive than red heart and it is fine. Some people have nothing better to do but down grade people. Don't let someones remarks discourage you and keep on knitting or crocheting.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Darydee said:


> Also picked up some Loops & Threads impeccable for 1.96 at Michaels


Loops and threads is a good one.. for michaels brand taht is.. im getting wayyy too disappoited in michaels lately.. but they are the only one that is close to me besides walmart


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

grandchildren4 said:


> why should anyone care what yarn you use to make something. I have used a yarn that is less exspensive than red heart and it is fine. Some people have nothing better to do but down grade people. Don't let someones remarks discourage you and keep on knitting or crocheting.


Y'know what?

Nobody DOES care. Nobody that I know of _criticized_ anybody for using Red Heart Super Saver. Nobody that I know of _*insulted*_ anybody for using Red Heart Super Saver. If y'all want to yarn bomb the Statue of Liberty in praise of Red Heart Super Saver and the freedom of speech, count me in; I'll put on my latex gloves, stock up on lotion, and join in.

The only PEOPLE who were insulted here were the folks who were accused of being yarn snobs, or (how was it put...) claiming that people who used Red Heart weren't 'real knitters.'

When in fact, nobody has done that. At least, I haven't seen a post where someone has done that...and frankly, if there IS such a post, then perhaps the situation could have been handled better via PM, or at least the post itself should have been quoted so that the REST of us who simply gave an opinion about a specific yarn won't feel as if we not only should be shunned but perhaps spanked, sent to bed without supper and stricken from the "A" list, the "B" list, and indeed, have been relegated so far down the alphabet that we've run out of letters.

"K?

I STILL don't like Red Heart Super Saver. I DO like Homespun...but I'm not going to be insulted because someone else here doesn't.

Great Googly moogly.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

One thing you need to learn is that you don't need other knitter's approval to feel justified in what you choose to do with your sticks and string.

The rule of thumb is: Always use the best materials you possibly can afford, because you are worth it and your skills deserve to be demonstrated with good materials. If the best you can afford is RHSS, go for it.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I really like Red Heart Yarn. I have a slipper pattern that I often make and Red Heart is the only yarn that works well for them because it has body. Red Heart has been around for many years and they must sell a lot of it or the company would not still be in business. I use acrylic yarn because I am not a fancier of wool. The only time I use wool yarn is to knit tote bags that are going to be felted. Red Heart wears so well and it can be washed and put in the dryer and it will maintain its shape. Acrylic yarns,I believe, are better than wool. Acrylic sure does wear longer. Just knit to your content and enjoy whatever yarn you use, and don't be upset by others comments. We all have our preferences in life.


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


I just finished an earflap hat for my 14 year old grandson. I found the Camo Red Heart Super Saver yarn at Wal-Mart. The hat absolutely had to be camo! The hat turned out great and after I steam pressed it, it felt much softer. I love all the yarn that is a bargain!


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow!!!
This subject has stirred up a hornets nest. 
It was only a posting of someone's opinion, but seems some have taken it to heart.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I have no problems with Red Heart Super Saver. I use it all the time in some of my sports scarves. It may be a tad rough in the beginning but washing and drying it works wonders!


----------



## maryv528 (Aug 28, 2011)

It isn't the scratchiness (?) of the yarn that bothers me, it's the 'sweatiness' of it. I just sweat buckets in acrylic. But I love the softness of the current acrylic yarns. Sigh.


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

I have an afghan that I made out of Red Heart yarn over 40 years ago. It has been washed and dried so many times I can't count, It is still the softest afghan in the house and the first one my grandchildren go for when they want to cuddle down and watch tv. It is older than their mother! Red heart is and always has been very good yarn.


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi there - as a keen knitter from New Zealand the Red Heart brand is not known to me - and, personally, I have never been a fan of anything acrylic and would never use it. 

I have, however, been on a fixed income for many years and have gotten quite clever at hunting out bargains. There are a number of thrift shops near to where I live and I regularly check them for donated yarn stashes. I have been able to knit five beautiful afghans in the past year this way...all of them from luscious yarns containing natural fibres like alpaca, mohair and merino.

We also have a LYS that has two three day sales a year which I do my best to save up for and where I always manage to find some gorgeous yarns at ridiculously low prices. Last month I even managed to find yarn with 10% cashmere...

I actually enjoy the challenge of bargain hunting - you never quite know what you might find!

Kind regards
Steph


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I learned to knit and crochet on Red Heart, and still use it for many things. It is pretty, nice colors, and does last. It is a great yarn for many things. Glad it is still on the market after 40+ years.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Dear Amy please dont worry what some others may say,you can onlyafford what you can,i like many others have been down that road :-( but i can now afford to buy the good stuff ] i also have a dear best friend who is on a very strick budget,she always buys the much cheeper brands,and like yourself and many other women who love knitting only spends what she can afford :thumbup: I have seen my friends finished knits and i must say they are work of art,and one only has to look at some of finished items that have posted and made with this same yarn   i have sent you a pm :-D Cheers


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm retired and live on less than $1000.00 a month....but even if I was rich I'd still not buy that expensive yarn JUST because it's "real" yarn.....I crochet for FUN...I don't try to sell my products and when I give them away, either people love them and use them or they hate them and DON'T use them....doesn't matter to me because I crochet for FUN!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to knit with red heart brand yarns years ago when they were wool. I still use their "Heart and Sole" to knit my grand daughter socks.

Everyone has to live within the constraints of their budgets though that is a two way street. I myself am not fond of acrylics for a variety of reasons, don't hate me for that and at any given time my financial situation could change along with my yarn habits.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I love Red Heart Super Saver. Perhaps it is because I don't knit, I only crochet, also I live in South Carolina where the weather is hot pretty much year 'round the acrylics make sense. My kids and grandchildren refuse to wear "those itchy yarn things". True wool knits up beautifully but if loved ones give them to Goodwill???
Some of the Afghans I had made 14years ago have gone through three bosterous boys and still look great...made with Red Heart Super Saver.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

OMG..........................this isn't ever going away, is it? I am going to take a few days off because I cannot stop reading these things and they're making me crazy. I have to 'save' myself. Bye now....luv you all


----------



## taylorsons3 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm with you....That's like comparing Old Navy Clothes to Sacks Fifth Avenue! Don't worry about the brand...Girl, go for the deals! I just pick what is on sale/coupon for, etc. that will give the look I'm going for. Every stitch is made with love & that is what is important.....I remember my grandmother crocheting afghans 24-7 & always with her Red Heart yarn. I would sit at her feet and ball up yarn for her....These are my favorite memories of her.
Memories are made with love and time, not overpriced items

Keep knitting & keep your family 'n friends happy with the love & care you are giving them.

Shannon


----------



## Kiblinger (Dec 24, 2011)

If you would like to knit with some more expensive yarns and not pay the high price....do like I do.....I shop out the Thrift Stores......Especially on 'half price day'. In our town it is Fridays.
I come home with sacks full of brand new yarn for pennies on the dollar......It's fun


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Kiblinger said:


> If you would like to knit with some more expensive yarns and not pay the high price....do like I do.....I shop out the Thrift Stores......Especially on 'half price day'. In our town it is Fridays.
> I come home with sacks full of brand new yarn for pennies on the dollar......It's fun


I would love to do that...but I very seldom see yarn at our thrift stores...and we have several around where I live.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Shame on those who make you feel like that!! We all have to survive in this economy.I have always used Red Heart, and was proud of my work.I did not hear the receiptants complain. I now use I Love this yarn when I can get it on sale, or have a few extra money. Whatever happened to "It's the thought that counts?" Keep on Girl!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

There are alternatives to high priced shops though. I purchase 100% pure Alpaca, Angora and other "luxury" yarns directly from the producers (small ranches) and pay not much more than I would for cotton...you have to know where to buy from.

Every year I knit a special item for my GodMother and I always include a yarn band. This year she scolded me for spending so much. I explained to her that I don't purchase my yarns where most people do...sometimes I drive my Jeep right up to the ranchers front door. She got a big kick out of that.


----------



## psychdoc (Dec 17, 2011)

that's terrific. wish I lived near people who grew sheep, etc. but I am in an urban area of New Jersey. And I haven't found a thrift shop that has yarn. But I will keep looking,


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

psychdoc said:


> that's terrific. wish I lived near people who grew sheep, etc. but I am in an urban area of New Jersey. And I haven't found a thrift shop that has yarn. But I will keep looking,


There are quite a few internet suppliers. One thing you might consider...learn to spin. Fleece and roving can be a LOT cheaper than the 'spun wool," and it's fun, too--and can be very inexpensive. You don't need a spinning wheel. In fact, I'll bet you have everything you need to make a spindle without spending a penny.


----------



## dkclaw (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a sweater made out of RH that I made about 10 years ago. It's been washed and machine dryed many times and it still looks good. I have gotten many compliments about it. It's a cardigan done in double seed stitch, in white, really off white. Just this past summer a lady at the supermarket said it was beautiful. When I told her it was done in RH she seemed so surpised. And when I said that I jsut throw in the washer and dryer she wemed shocked.


----------



## psychdoc (Dec 17, 2011)

Actually, I already have a drop spindle that I got on ebay from a woman who makes very pretty ones. Keep promising myself that I will get back to learning, Right now I am making paper beads and crocheting with plastic yarn. I'm doing a major cleaning right now and I bet I find the spindle. Will be fun. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Donna Williams (May 22, 2011)

AWH that's great. Be amazed with some people comments they can be or sound negative then once asked and told they end up using it and liking what they thought wasn't good.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

carol'sgifts said:


> Shame on those who make you feel like that!! We all have to survive in this economy.I have always used Red Heart, and was proud of my work.I did not hear the receiptants complain. I now use I Love this yarn when I can get it on sale, or have a few extra money. Whatever happened to "It's the thought that counts?" Keep on Girl!


The problem is that nobody here has 'made her feel like that,' except her.

Nobody criticized anybody for using Red Heart Super Saver. Certainly nobody that I am aware of (I do hope nobody has, because that would just be wrong and make me look pretty stupid, not that this is all that hard to do..) has so much as hinted that those who use Super saver are 
"lesser" knitters, or aren't worthy, or whatever it is that she claims.

There is no sin in using Red Heart Super Saver.

But there is no great moral virtue in it, either. Now I'm not just frugal, I'm CHEAP. I am all for the least expensive way to buy yarn possible. I do not believe that Red Heart Super Saver is reserved for the --what is it that the liberals call us...trailer park WalMart shoppers. That would be a problem for me, because I have lived in a trailer park (loved the people there) and WalMart is my favorite store. I don't think that I am somehow holier than thou because I don't like knitting with Super Saver. I also don't buy the reverse snobbery evidenced here by those who swear by it.

Choose the yarn you want because of the purpose you want it to serve. Get the most appropriate yarn you can find and afford. If that's Red Heart Super Saver, then great. IF it's not, you do NOT have to hide your heads in shame, or figure that you have somehow committed a politically correct error of biblical magnitude.

...........and if, as some have said, Red Heart Super Saver is the softest stuff on the planet--once you have washed it for two or three decades--well, wonderful. Makes for great heirloom gifts, and there is NOTHING wrong with that. There are items that really need to be made from yarn like that; toys, afghans, placemats and decorative items, and if it works for clothes, hey; no problem from me.

However, those who choose differently do not do so because of some elitist snobbery going on. Me--I simply do not see a reason to give a blood sacrifice to the cause of inexpensive yarn: not when I can get yarn that does NOT make my fingers bleed just as cheaply.

So please excuse me. I'll use Simply Soft and Homespun, and not feel insulted because other knitters have criticized them. Y'll go ahead and knit with Super Saver even though I, and a couple of others, don't like it. There is no judgment of moral superiority going on here.

at least, not from ME.


----------



## psychdoc (Dec 17, 2011)

I think I've learned more here today than I have in a year, Thank you ladies, one and all, And if there are any gentlemen here, thank you also,

Happy knitting!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

dianaiad said:


> carol'sgifts said:
> 
> 
> > Shame on those who make you feel like that!! We all have to survive in this economy.I have always used Red Heart, and was proud of my work.I did not hear the receiptants complain. I now use I Love this yarn when I can get it on sale, or have a few extra money. Whatever happened to "It's the thought that counts?" Keep on Girl!
> ...


I totally agree with you. I am so cheap, I believe I have only bought a skein or two without a "coupon" maybe twice in all the years I've been crocheting/knitting. I get what I can afford and save for it. But, I prefer to use "soft" yarns (not Red Heart Super Saver) that don't hurt my hands.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

As said in this website before, everyone has different views on different yarns. At one stage I would only use Patons for the patons pattern and also Sirdar for the sirdar patterns, now I am experimenting with different yarns. I have used Italian wool which is fabulous and these 95 cent 50 grm balls of eyelet wool. I buy Noro albeit expensive but I put it on layby and can get how many balls out what I want.In the end it is everyones own choice of what wool you like, nobody is right or wrong. So please don't take offence because some people don't like Red Heart, I have never used it so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


 Good for you reinke.amy. A garment should be be judged on how it looks and wears. Don't you just hate a yarn snob its what you do with the yarn not how much it costs.
Can just hear some saying "Oh how could you use such terrible crappy yarn" 
When I was first married and money was tight I used to go to the butchers and buy minced scrag beef when others were buying steak but I did some incredible dishes with mince.


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

dianaiad said:


> carol'sgifts said:
> 
> 
> > Shame on those who make you feel like that!! We all have to survive in this economy.I have always used Red Heart, and was proud of my work.I did not hear the receiptants complain. I now use I Love this yarn when I can get it on sale, or have a few extra money. Whatever happened to "It's the thought that counts?" Keep on Girl!
> ...


I've never heard the term "trailer park WalMart shoppers". It sounds offensive and definitely not a "liberal" viewpoint.


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Aud36 said:


> reinke.amy said:
> 
> 
> > I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.
> ...


"Yarn snob" is about the most ridiculous term I've ever heard and very offensive. This discussion is not about the price of yarn but about the quality of the product and about personal preference. I don't buy minced scrag beef ( whatever that is) nor do I buy steak. I guess you would say that makes me a "red meat snob".


----------



## san100 (Sep 24, 2011)

i agree, there are yarn snobs out there: dont let it bother you. 

I think there is a place for all yarns. I think sometimes folks are just "sheep" and follow what others say blindly. 

I certainly believe in freedom of speech, so I just ignore comments like that.

Keep knitting!

San


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

Since when does a finished scarf or anything else carry the yarn tag to say what brand it is?
Obviously, you can tell a really expensive yarn, but most of the things you see aren't that at all.


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

san100 said:


> i agree, there are yarn snobs out there: dont let it bother you.
> 
> I think there is a place for all yarns. I think sometimes folks are just "sheep" and follow what others say blindly.
> 
> ...


I've been crocheting since I was 12 years old and knitting for more than 30 years. I've worked in a craft shop and made everything from toys to afghans. I have used just about every kind of yarn but I've never heard the term "yarn snobs" before. This apparently is your way of being insulting to those you perceive as being able to afford the more expensive yarns. Very offensive.


----------



## barbcarroll (Sep 7, 2011)

I so agree with you about Old Navy clothes ! I live 2.43 miles from St.Pete Beach ,and the casual wardrobe that is needed comes from Old Navy ! I have seen many other women wearing the same clothing. I actually had some rich snobs from treasure island tell me I should be shopping at Dillards ! Do what is best for you in all aspects of your life and do not care what others say ! ( I do not associate with those people on Treasure Island anymore !)


----------



## tjs067 (Sep 29, 2011)

My dear Mother (the horder she was) left me a stash of over 500 skeins of nun the less Red Heart Yarn, she is gone but my projects live on with her. I only hope I can do her justice and be able to use most of the yarn, because nither of my daughters will. Everyone loved the projects I gave them for Christmas, made with Red Heart.

Keep on knitting.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

winipooh1 said:


> I've never heard the term "trailer park WalMart shoppers". It sounds offensive and definitely not a "liberal" viewpoint.


Well, it shouldn't be, that's true. It is, though; you won't hear a conservative use those terms. However, the conservatives can be just as insulting; they just aim their insults elsewhere.

(shrug) This isn't the place to get into it, though.


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

dianaiad said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard the term "trailer park WalMart shoppers". It sounds offensive and definitely not a "liberal" viewpoint.
> ...


Well you brought it up. I've never heard those terms used by anybody.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Unfortunately, there are those out there who can be pretty cutting with their words. I am not sure how to interpret your comments;doesn't really matter since I was only trying to make her feel better and not feel put down. I interputed it came from a phone call to a friend instead of this site. People can be pretty cold at times. Anyway sorry if I offened you by my comments. This forum is really nice and helpful, to cause a war of words. Have a nice day and look foward to sharing in the future.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Geeeezzzzz!!!! I've been reading about this Red Heart topic for 3 days now...and now people are starting to insult one another....can we please drop it and get on with the knitting?


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> Geeeezzzzz!!!! I've been reading about this Red Heart topic for 3 days now...and now people are starting to insult one another....can we please drop it and get on with the knitting?


Amen!!!


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes I think the subject has been gone over quite extensively and I know this is freedom of speech(Or the written word) but I would rather learn something new or hear about someones projects etc. than to hear all this. (whatever it is) there is so much knowledge, good wishes and encouraging words on this site . lets get back to those things.


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

SandyC said:


> Yes I think the subject has been gone over quite extensively and I know this is freedom of speech(Or the written word) but I would rather learn something new or hear about someones projects etc. than to hear all this. (whatever it is) there is so much knowledge, good wishes and encouraging words on this site . lets get back to those things.


Just click on the unwatch button.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

winipooh1 said:


> dianaiad said:
> 
> 
> > winipooh1 said:
> ...


Y'know, you are probably right; you haven't....and that is a huge compliment to you! It's not that such words aren't out there, because they are. However, you don't pay attention to 'em. That means a couple of things; first, you don't field mean gossip, and two, you don't take any pleasure in insulting others. How can that not be a good thing?


----------



## Shalifa (Jan 9, 2012)

I have been given Red Heart, Windtuck and Saylle. While not my favorite yarns to work with they are the type I can afford most often. The project makes a difference too. Socks need to be made from fingering weight yarn most of the time mostly natural fiber with a little Nylon or other man made for about 10%. Dish clothes and wash cloths need cotton 100%, I like worsted weight. Felted bags need 100% animal fiber non chemical treated, I use wool. Pot holders and trivets need not to be acrylic I have learned even though those I was given from my aunt and my husbands grand mother were, wool or cotton will work better. Blankets, hats, and the dog sweater I am making all get the cheep acrylic. =-) works for me.


----------



## Kbg351 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi don't let that insult you. It's not meant that way. People do have preferences! I can buy any yarn I want.but I use itfor kids stuff bc it's wash friendly and kids grow out too fast to spend money on them. I'm waiting to take back
a few good yarn things .when they grow out. And reuse it!


----------



## Crafty Mary (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh how I understand your position. I am now on my social security retirement money and it is all I have. Years ago when I was working, I bought lots of beautiful yarn and stored it carefully with moth-be-gone herbs and lavender. Now I am working on my stash to be able to use the kind of yarns I love. I could not afford them today. Not sure what I will do when I run out. Wish I could afford a couple of Suri Alpacas and spin my own yarn. That is really my dream.

We all have to look forward and believe something good is coming our way. That is the only way it can happen if you open up to it. The Universe will provide. I believe in that.
I guess that is positive thinking but it has always worked for me.


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 25, 2011)

Lets end it here once and for all.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Let them vent, it is cheaper than therapy that no one can possibly afford. Just delete delete delete.


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> reinke.amy said:
> 
> 
> > I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.
> ...


If I had SIX kids, I'd throw everything in the washer and dryer, too! Are you kidding? One time I offered to babysit for my sister's four children, plus my two... yeah, you do the math... SIX KIDS! Honest... I thought I might drop dead before Sis returned from her vacation! Wise of you to make things that durable and will do well with machine wash and dry... no fuss, no muss! I feel her "pain."

As for Red Heart Super Saver... I think the issue here is being judgmental, and I think that's the feeling that caused our original poster to express her feelings. Red Heart Super Saver may not be the yarn of choice for those who have a choice, but it really is a good, strong, sturdy, durable yarn that's been around for years. Also, I find it to be a preferred choice for certain types of projects, even for those who can afford more expensive yarns.

Lastly, to our original poster... my heart goes out to you. I have been, in the past, so poor that I was bordering on having to go into a homeless shelter. So hold your head high, be proud, and keep knitting those beautiful items! YES, you are a true knitter! Have you ever tried knitting ribbon? Or cut up Tshirts into thin strips in a circular motion to make one long strand to wrap into a skein? One lady suggested, unraveling items, and that has become a very popular eco-friendly thing! One of your own, let your friends know you're interested in donations for recycling the yarn, buy a sweater at Goodwill for $1-2. Recycled yarn has become a legitimate business... it is being sold in balled skeins!

Some things I've learned along the way...(necessity is the mother of invention, right?) I have friends who are finding me yarn at thrift stores! All sorts of gorgeous and wonderful fibers, in a big ziplock bag, for $1! You may have to be creative in how you use them, but they are a wonderful resource and sometimes there is a considerably large quantity of one kind in that bag! Also yarn sales, and Ebay, and Etsy are places to hunt online for bargains in the higher end yarns! Not all are bargains, but they ARE out there, and watch the shipping rates. Figure that into your cost to determine what you are actually paying per skein, yard, gram, or whatever.

You can also Machine Wash (Use Fabric Softener), and then Machine Dry (use Bounce Sheet), your finished items before wearing or giving them away. That will soften the Red Heart Super Saver Yarn, and also give your item a nice fresh and pretty fragrance.

Most of all... just relax and be happy! Life is too short! Enjoy the talent that God has given you, and be proud of yourself for living with your means and budget!

God Bless You!
Donna Victoria


----------



## Crafty Mary (Sep 22, 2011)

Irishgirl said:


> Lets end it here once and for all.


Not sure but it sounds like you are angry for some reason.

I feel that we are all here to support each other whether it be for technical knitting and crochet questions or patterns or anything related. These are hard times for many and usually the ladies in here go out of their way to help others on the site. That should never, ever produce ill feelings of any sort. I hope you did not mean you were upset by what was discussed on this thread. If so, it's easy to move along to another one that pleases you more.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

24 PAGES AND GROWING ABOUT YARN FETISHES AND/OR YARN SNOBBERY????? OVER A YARN LABEL???? 
Give it a rest, already!
I say use Red Heart Super Saver or anything else U can afford if U want. I don't care! 
Enjoy your knitting and the giving or using your creations OR worry yourself to death about impressing people who U never met and probably never will might think about your yarn choices. 
GET YR PRIORITIES STRAIGHT, PEOPLE!
Now, where is that UNWATCH button? Oh, there it is. Click!


----------



## meshreck (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree. Now to the unwatch button.


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

There have been LOTS of people sharing their personal stories from their hearts, sharing encouragement to a person who was brave enough to express her hurt, and sharing ideas on how she can expand her options. Now that...it seems to me... is a beautiful and loving thing.

Why do you care how many pages it is? If you're not interested in this particular topic, why are on here? Just skip it. And why is your post so angry?

I hope you have a happy day, and a peaceful heart.
Donna Victoria


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I to have lost my job. And I'm not picky about the yarn I use. As long as it look good I use it. Red Heart yarn is what My mom and grandma used and it's what I use most of the time. I even like crocheting with grocery bags. Look what I made.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

VictoriaCrochet said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > reinke.amy said:
> ...


i often use hair conditioner to rinse woollens in as always seem to have more conditioner left over after i have finished with the shampoo


----------



## bridgeodn (Jan 29, 2011)

We all respond from our personal experience and that dreaded 'B' word... budget! I am one who loves the feel the touch and smell and beauty of expensive silk, cotton, corn whatever fiber yarn...the more exquisite the better.. I am allergic to wool so although I love it.. I admire from afar! However.. Most of my experience with these luxury yarns is from wandering around in great little yarn shops and touching everything... then buying the economy size and price I can afford! I have splurged once in awhile on small amounts of great yarns ... and now with the internet I drool over the yarns on all the websites read patterns.. dream...then knit with the yarn I can afford... 
My mom always said I had a champagne appetite and a beer pocketbook....I liked reading everyone's thoughts and knowing there are lots of us out there...making beautiful useful items out of scratch materials..I am better off than before.. my mom and pop wore underwear made from flour sacks...the cotton printed kind... :roll:


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

bridgeodn said:


> We all respond from our personal experience and that dreaded 'B' word... budget! I am one who loves the feel the touch and smell and beauty of expensive silk, cotton, corn whatever fiber yarn...the more exquisite the better.. I am allergic to wool so although I love it.. I admire from afar! However.. Most of my experience with these luxury yarns is from wandering around in great little yarn shops and touching everything... then buying the economy size and price I can afford! I have splurged once in awhile on small amounts of great yarns ... and now with the internet I drool over the yarns on all the websites read patterns.. dream...then knit with the yarn I can afford...
> My mom always said I had a champagne appetite and a beer pocketbook....I liked reading everyone's thoughts and knowing there are lots of us out there...making beautiful useful items out of scratch materials..I am better off than before.. my mom and pop wore underwear made from flour sacks...the cotton printed kind... :roll:


Yeah, well...

Doing that nowadays would be more expensive than anything some basketball player advertises on TV. Have you PRICED those flour sacks?

I remember when I was young, it was actually cheaper to sew your own clothes: patterns were $.75, you could find nice fabric to sew, and thread was NOT $4.00 for half the yardage.

I got caught up in the whole thing; my last sewing machine was nearly $5,000 (back when I could actually afford to spend that much money). It was an embroidery machine. I loved it.

Gave it to my sister, who can afford to buy the material and thread it takes to use it. I sure can't.

I once figured out that the $12.00 Wal-Mart top I bought would cost me close to $35 to make, and that's if I got a coupon on the pattern, used the 'bargain table' fabric, and didn't have to buy thread or buttons.

ARRGGHH.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with Red Heart Super Saver--they still make it cause lots of people buy it! Sad to say, I'm afraid there are some real "yarn snobs" out there. Don't let their opinions make you feel badly for using what you can afford, you are just as creative using RHSS as you would be using Buffalo Gold.


----------



## bridgeodn (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes! I was helping a friend choose a pattern recently.. OMG about $17.00 was the cheapest one! I am in the wrong business! (no paychecks from GOD!) I don't understand... what happened to life liberty & pursuit of happiness? Movies at the theater are $10.. books are $20!
I am getting all my reading (almostll a at PBS ~ Paperback Swap.com or FREE AMAZON Kindle books...
anyone know about free yarn??
B


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> There is nothing wrong with Red Heart Super Saver--they still make it cause lots of people buy it! Sad to say, I'm afraid there are some real "yarn snobs" out there. Don't let their opinions make you feel badly for using what you can afford, you are just as creative using RHSS as you would be using Buffalo Gold.


Is your only defense of this inferior yarn to call people that point out its flaws "yarn snobs"? This seems to be a term some of you use to lash out at those you believe can afford more expensive yarns. It's very nasty and very offensive. That's the reason you use it.


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

I also use Red Heart, especially when I need a specific color for an order. And though it costs a bit more, I try to get the biggest skein they have in that color so I can use it for other projects. If I can't get the right color in Red Heart, I'll go to Bernat at the LYS, it's about $3 for a skein, but still cheap enough to not break the bank. Other than that, I go to thrift stores and garage sales searching for yarn. Of course this has led to an over abundance of yarn, so now I have to knit my fingers off to use up the stash. As for cotton yarn, everyone keeps telling me, "get the bigger cones!" but, they're $7 for a cone, and the ugliest colors, our local walmart needs to grasp that not everyone likes green and brown, so I get the $1 skeins, they're smaller, but all I make is dishcloths with them for now, so it works. Basically, we do what we can afford. If I were a millionaire....actually I'd probably still by thrifty yarn. *L* Just the way mom raised me. ^_^


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

bridgeodn said:


> Yes! I was helping a friend choose a pattern recently.. OMG about $17.00 was the cheapest one! I am in the wrong business! (no paychecks from GOD!) I don't understand... what happened to life liberty & pursuit of happiness? Movies at the theater are $10.. books are $20!
> I am getting all my reading (almostll a at PBS ~ Paperback Swap.com or FREE AMAZON Kindle books...
> anyone know about free yarn??
> B


If anyone does know about free yarn, please share! We look for .1 books on Amazon, then it's like $3.99 shipping, which is still $4 for a book, so that's pretty good. And it is really hard to find a movie theater that has cheap matinees, but not impossible, there's one Julesburg, CO (no I can't spell julesberg? ...) that's like $5 for matinee, so that's not too terrible. It stinks when you have to search 50 miles away from town to find a good deal on anything. >.<


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll never dis Red Heart. I learned how to crochet on it (or another acrylic yarn) and still use it some 50 yrs later. It isn't the softest to work with, but it is durable, washable and gets better with time. I think there are some natural fiber snobs on the site - it's true that natural fibers are great to work with if you can afford them, but there are some really great new acrylics that are inexpensive and work up well. 

I'm working with Patons decor right now - its' mostly acrylic, some wool. Got it on sale and I think it's 7 oz (not sure),. but it was 2.37 per skein. can't be beat and it's a really soft yarn.

You use what you can and RH is a good solid yarn for the money.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

winipooh1 said:


> mzmom1 said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing wrong with Red Heart Super Saver--they still make it cause lots of people buy it! Sad to say, I'm afraid there are some real "yarn snobs" out there. Don't let their opinions make you feel badly for using what you can afford, you are just as creative using RHSS as you would be using Buffalo Gold.
> ...


I'll speak for myself. It's not that I think people that point out the flaws of RH are yarn snobs for pointing out the flaws. I think they're snobs for not understanding that sometimes that's what people can afford and also that RH is a good choice for many projects. Sure, RH can split and be a bit difficult to work with sometimes, but it's washable, gets very soft, is a workhorse of a fiber and lets people who knit be able to knit on a tight budget. I get peeved with all the "it's wool, cashmere or whatever natural" attitude too sometimes.

Take care


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

I haven't used red heart lately, but when I did it always did up nicely. It is wonderful to be able to throw it in the washer and dryer. Most people want something they can throw in the machine today.
No one wants to hand wash anymore, or pay the dry cleaning bills.


----------



## vangibabe (Jul 17, 2011)

This is soooooo funny! WOW! 25 pages! You sure posted a good one... I love a good debate... but over a piece of string... quite hysterical. But believe me... our pieces of string are so attached to us that if somebody uses something else ... well.. just look out! hee hee. I lived in Uganda 20 years ago and Red Heart would have been priceless. Hate the stuff now, surf most of the thrift shops to undo beautiful wool. Where there's a will.. there's a way... but hey... if you love red heart... use it! I'm sure some of those rich women out there would trade half their mohair stash for a ball of red heart if they loved it like we are all posting. So let the trades begin. Let the thriftees thrift... and the snobites snob. As for me... I think I am a snob wannabe, I knit with pride, but can really hate my acryllic strings... what can I say - I was born in NewZealand - the land of sheep, lamb skins and wool.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Ditto that Karena. I call them "The Hit and Run Gang" cuz there are few that do it. Just ignore and have fun! Kinit happy, Crochet naked LOL


Karena said:


> I am with you on that one.
> Thoughtless people will comment on any sujbect.
> Let it go and enjoy your knitting.
> k


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Cute bag Reanna!! Would you mind posting it on my PLARN posting? I think it is great and it is one of the suggestions I made  Great minds think alike I always say..


Reanna40 said:


> I to have lost my job. And I'm not picky about the yarn I use. As long as it look good I use it. Red Heart yarn is what My mom and grandma used and it's what I use most of the time. I even like crocheting with grocery bags. Look what I made.


 :thumbup:


----------



## taylor-way (Jul 20, 2011)

I understand your situation as I have been there in my life. I now own my own hand fiber studio and I would like to send you some free yarn. Please e-mail me at [email protected] We can discuss what you like to knit in private.
sincerely


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

alucalind said:


> winipooh1 said:
> 
> 
> > mzmom1 said:
> ...


Whoa, okay, fellow knitters and crocheters, I think we need to take a step back and take a few deep calming breaths. There's no need for name calling, and anger. We all have our favorites, and those who can afford the more expensive yarn, great, and those of us who can't, well, hopefully the economy will pick up, until then, we all love our crafts, and must keep in mind this is what we have in common. *eyes soap box* Uh, I'll step back down now and go about reading, and knitting.


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks "psychdoc". Yes, teaching is hard sometimes. I always tried to make students of all socioeconomic stations realize their worth. 

As for growing up poor, your quote is something my parents said practically everyday. They both were children of the Depression and, raising eight kids, had to watch every penny.

My grandmother made beautiful quilts. I don't think she every bought fabric specifically for a quilt. She cut up old clothes, bought clothes at rummage sales, and used old army blankets for batting. Yet, they are considered works of art today (several are hanging in museums).

I truly believe it is the artisan, not her tools that determine the worth of something handmade.


----------



## bridgeodn (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW! AMEN! It is the artisan not the medium.. I have seen the most gorgeous creations made of the humblest materials...teacherhaak youa re so right!..

B


----------



## mzclickityclick (Nov 1, 2011)

I am not too proud to say that I also use Red Heart yarn... There is nothing wrong with it. I also am fortunate to be able to use the real stuff as well. I like having many options for different projects. I can say I will not ever buy Caron... The projects that I did use it on turned out so bad the only place I gave it to was the garbage...


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

bridgeodn said:


> WOW! AMEN! It is the artisan not the medium.. I have seen the most gorgeous creations made of the humblest materials...teacherhaak youa re so right!..
> 
> B


Amen...Andy Warhol used any kind of paints he got his hands on for his famous paintings. And I'm talking about interior, exterior, floor paints...all acrylics.

The paintings are still hanging in his museum today and people wondered if they would stand the test of time because as we know all the 'Greats' used oil or water colors.

Andy Warhol did as he pleased and we should to.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

This original topic Red Heart has stretched into a lot of other areas. Economy of the nation as well as individuals buying power of lack there of. It is good to remember what is important. Someone mentioned what happened to the pursuit of happiness. It is still there. You just have to pursue it. I always told my kids the constitution gives you the right to get these things through hard work, not the right to have them because you were born in the USA. I was raised to live within my means and continue to do so. No shame in that. So, don't feel sad or underrated because you are independent and buy according to your means. Be Proud.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> bridgeodn said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! AMEN! It is the artisan not the medium.. I have seen the most gorgeous creations made of the humblest materials...teacherhaak youa re so right!..
> ...


Well, Warhol's work hasn't had to stand the test of very MUCH time so far. It could be that those looking were worried about losing great art because the stuff he used to make it was too ephemeral to take the abuse of years.

Still, they shouldn't have worried. Acrylics, whether paint or yarn, will probably be around after the sun goes nova, to perplex and bedevil some cosmic archeologist cruising by the dead solar system, in some far future space-born 'dig.' Shoot, the canvas will decay, the boards will dissolve, but the PAINT?

Will still be there. Eternally there. Like those soft drink holders that strangle penguins.

So...what do I use to paint with?

Acrylics, of course.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, you can not possibly think that you would be able to persuade those of us who do not like Red Heart Super Saver yarn to change our minds about it. There is a yarn for everyone out there. Red Heart Super Saver is not my choice to knit with because it is too hard on my hands and the resulting item is not a nice feeling piece of work. This is not insulting Red Heart Super Saver yarn, rather it is my opinion of it. I can purchase much nicer yarn for less than the Red Heart yarn. So of course I am going to go for the other yarn/s. Everyone is intitled to their own opinions and to tell them otherwise is very rude behavior and not appreciated by most people. So you like the Red Heart yarn and I do not. It does not make me a bad person nor does this make me a yarn snob. I am not looking down at you for choosing Red Heart yarn, and I am not berrating you for buying it. What I am saying is that for myself, I dont like to knit with it, and so I choose not to, you do what you like.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Apparently I am a "yarn snob" because I'm not fond of some yarns..it's not a matter of price..it's a matter of what I "prefer"

I do resent the "yarn snob" comments as well as other comments I've had hurled at me.

I and I alone work for my money, which entitles me to spend it how I want and on exactly what I want

No one should have to defend their purchasing habits ever! You earn it, you are entitled to spend it as you see fit. That means on both ends of the spectrum. Don't call me a yarn snob because I prefer Alpaca, don't accuse me of being born with a silver spoon in my mouth because I choose Merino over cotton.

It's a two way street!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Apparently I am a "yarn snob" because I'm not fond of some yarns..it's not a matter of price..it's a matter of what I "prefer"
> 
> I do resent the "yarn snob" comments as well as other comments I've had hurled at me.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I use Red Heart Super Saver all the time because it is so economical. Knitting is a daily activity for me because I can't just sit and watch TV in the evening - I have to be doing something with my hands. I'm always working on a sweater, shawl, afghan, or scarf. As others have said, the Red Heart yarn does get softer when washed. My only problem is that like all acrylics, it stretches when I put the items made from it in the dryer because my dryer runs too hot. (It's a Maytag and was purchased by my husband because he thought it was a good brand. I never had this problem with any other dryer I've had. Lesson learned.)


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Between you and me and the fence post, I knit so slowly that if I save up a penny a day for yarn while I'm doing one project, I'll be able to afford to buy 100% cashmere for the next one!

Shoot, I'd have time to buy the goat, raise it, breed it through several generations, raise THEM, harvest, comb and spin the fleece. 

.....and if I thought I could GET one, you can bet your sweet addi-turbos that I would!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


Just something else about your post. YOU are responsible for YOUR OWN feelings. No one else is responsible for them. If it makes you angry when other knitters state that they do not like Red Heart Super Saver yarn, why does it make you angry? Because they do not prefer the same yarn as you?
No one is saying that you are an inferior knitter because you use RHSS yarn. You are saying that you feel inferior. That is no one else's fault but yours. Do not blame others for how you feel. In short, grow up and be mature about knitting. There are thousands of yarns to use and not everyone will use the same one/s.
Are you really angry about the yarn, the comments about the yarn?? or are you really saying you hate having a household income of $1300 per month? I live on $1000 a month, does that give me the right to be "angry" at someone who has more income a month than I do?? NO it does not. Everyone has choices in life, you choose yours, and I will choose mine. YOU do not have the right to tell me that I make you angry. You are the one who owns your feelings, the same as I am the one who owns mine.


----------



## MissAppleBlossom (Nov 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> reinke.amy said:
> 
> 
> > I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.
> ...


Maybe you misread my post. You're reply implies that is was directed at you. I was politely trying to ask people to think before they type. Saying only that a yarn is bad is not constructive. I have no problem with someone who states why they dislike a certain product. My problem is with those who just have to make a negative comment. For example: calling a yarn "only suitable for kindergarten art" is not constructive at all and offensive.


----------



## Itsjustmandi (Dec 22, 2011)

Sometimes it is the only brand that has that perfect color. Also, their other lines like the shimmer yarn are actually really nice. Not as harsh as their regular super saver. But still, that yarn is affordable and most men don't care if it is not the softest yarn, it does seem to hold up well!


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

Only thing is wool does not burn and acrylic does so natural fabrics are a bit safer for kids.My Mom made my kids each afghans with acrylics and they still use them after 20 some years.I have to agree though it does make noise and I would rather reproject than use straight acrylic


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Isn't the idea that someone handknitted/crocheted an item, more important than the price of the yarn it took to to make it?

I too, try to be economically responsible, but color & textures are the first things I usually consider when buying yarn. Many times, these things inspire me to make something completely different than what I originally planned.

However, I appreciate the comments about grandchildren growing fast. Crocheted & knitted summer dresses for mine last year, and fear that they will not get to wear them because of growth. In addition, I've experienced the pain of looking at something that I spent hours making, only to have it look like a bad train wreck after washing. 

Anyway, Keep Knitting Everyone!


----------



## bridgewater (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh Amy I was so upset when I read this. When I was a Uni student I used to take my patterns into the wool shops,and invariably they were too expensive (honestly even in the 1980s some of those jumpers would have cost up to $100 to knit in the recommended yarns!) So I used to shop around for a similar cheaper version and nearly always ended up with wool from my local supermarket. Ok so it was 100% acrylic but it was cheap as chips, it often made it cheaper to handknit than shop buy, it washed perfectly every time and outlasted all my other jumpers. I have never really broken the habit either. Perhaps this is a heads up the wool manufacturers to consider dropping their prices!


----------



## bridgewater (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh Amy I was so upset when I read this. When I was a Uni student I used to take my patterns into the wool shops,and invariably they were too expensive (honestly even in the 1980s some of those jumpers would have cost up to $100 to knit in the recommended yarns!) So I used to shop around for a similar cheaper version and nearly always ended up with wool from my local supermarket. Ok so it was 100% acrylic but it was cheap as chips, it often made it cheaper to handknit than shop buy, it washed perfectly every time and outlasted all my other jumpers. I have never really broken the habit either. Perhaps this is a heads up the wool manufacturers to consider dropping their prices!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Me to! That made me laugh :lol: ! Thanks I needed that.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well Red Heart super saver shares must have gone up the last few days , i have never heard of it living in the U.K but i have gone on to there website also i have never heard of Etsy i have joined the website


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 25, 2011)

Enough is enough ladies, lets get on with something more constructive then crititisim PLEASE!!!


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thought a forum was a place for people to express their thoughts. The good, the bad, and sometimes the.......... But I've used Red Heart yarns, and found it does the job nicely.


Irishgirl said:


> Enough is enough ladies, lets get on with something more constructive then crititisim PLEASE!!!


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 25, 2011)

You know the old saying, if you can't say something nice thn don't say anything at all. I for one am tired of this battle of yarns.


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nough said!


Irishgirl said:


> You know the old saying, if you can't say something nice thn don't say anything at all. I for one am tired of this battle of yarns.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > reinke.amy said:
> ...


It seems that it is only offensive to you. Did you not state "When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended." So when I state that I do not like the Red Heart, what you are saying is that I am offending you. You can not have it both ways -- trying to go and take back your words when you have so clearly stated otherwise. And yes, I do feel that as you have slammed all those who are not liking the Red Heart yarn, you are also slamming me. Now I ask you, are you a yarn snob because it appears that just because I choose not to knit with Red Heart yarn, then you are the one who is belittling me. You go back and you read exactly what you wrote in your opening post. Not everyone is going to agree with your choise of yarn, get over it, and you stop taking issue with the people who do choose different yarn than Red Heart. And if you do read your post, then you will realize that it is you who are attacking PEOPLE and not the yarn they knit with.

"I was politely trying to ask people to think before they type." This is what you state now, but you did in no way state this in your first post. Instead you attacked people for "making me feel angry". You were not polite. If you cant handle the heat, then get out of the fire is what one saying is. If you can not handle what other people's opinions of yarns are, then dont discuss the yarn. You also need to be mature enough to realize that not every person is going to like the yarn you knit with same as not everyone likes the yarns that I knit with.

A knitter will bring all his/her experiences to the table when discussing anything that is knitting related, and that includes yarns. If a knitter has relegated the yarn to being "only suitable for kindergarten art", then that is his/her experience and has nothing to do with you. It is that knitter's opinion of the yarn. To be able to state one's opinion is what democracy is about.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm not a yarn snob but I dislike Red Heart Super Saver yarn. It's price and durability have nothing to do with it. 
I dislike it because of its stiffness and the way my hands get sore (both muscle and skin) when I "have to" knit with it. It is a hard pull when knitting from the skein unless you want to go to the bother of making balls with it and then knitting! It's also a pain to use with bamboo needles. To me it coats them with stickyness so I have to use metal ones which make old arthur speak loudly!
For acrylic yarn I prefer Sensations--lot softer and is just as durable. Color selection is a bit lacking but I'm not into bright colors for knitting (except self striping sock yarn).
At least this year Special Olympics is allowing the use of Red Heart Soft which is somewhat better but it still is fairly stiff.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KathieMT said:


> I'm not a yarn snob but I dislike Red Heart Super Saver yarn. It's price and durability have nothing to do with it.
> I dislike it because of its stiffness and the way my hands get sore (both muscle and skin) when I "have to" knit with it. It is a hard pull when knitting from the skein unless you want to go to the bother of making balls with it and then knitting! It's also a pain to use with bamboo needles. To me it coats them with stickyness so I have to use metal ones which make old arthur speak loudly!
> For acrylic yarn I prefer Sensations--lot softer and is just as durable. Color selection is a bit lacking but I'm not into bright colors for knitting (except self striping sock yarn).
> At least this year Special Olympics is allowing the use of Red Heart Soft which is somewhat better but it still is fairly stiff.


hi Kathie, what is in the Sensations yarn? I love to knit with the soft yarns. Unfortunately I am very allergic to wool and get an instantaneous reaction to it. When I went yarn shopping for my mother, I brought along my SIL, who doesnt do any yarn crafts, so that she could feel the yarns for me. My mother loves her wool and I knew for her birthday that I was going to get her wool to knit socks for herself. I like using the Bernat acrylic yarns that are soft. I am very limited as to what yarns I can buy as I live in a very small village so choices are not always available.


----------



## MissAppleBlossom (Nov 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> reinke.amy said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


You again missed the point of the post and it is not worth arguing with you. Good day.


----------



## sprink (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm with you! I knit chemo caps for kids, and I always use Red Heart Yarn for those projects! Easy care is the answer! I use other yarns for other projects, love wool & alpaca too! Don't let the yarn snobs get you down!


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

Sensations is an acrylic yarn made in Turkey and sold in the JoAnn stores. The Rainbow Classic comes in an 11 ounce (615 yard) skein regular price $7.99 but on sale usually for $6.99 (sometimes 2 for $10.00). Also comes in Rainbow boucle in an 11 ounce (853 yard) skein. I haven't used the other kinds it comes in. Check out the JoAnn website. No I don't work for JoAnn -- my only income is SSDI and so I make sure every dollar is squeezed til it squeals. Sign up for their sales flyers and you get coupons!


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

Wincelot said:


> OMG..........................this isn't ever going away, is it? I am going to take a few days off because I cannot stop reading these things and they're making me crazy. I have to 'save' myself. Bye now....luv you all


I know!!! It's up to page 28 now...it's like a soap opera...I have to read every post!!! But to get back to the subject, I have never used Red Heart Super Saver, but I'm definitely going to try it now.


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

dragondrummer said:


> I, too, use Red Heart or other acrylics for a lot of my projects. Specially those that I know will go in the washer and dryer. There is absolutely nothing wrong with acrylics.


I use acrylics for things that I know will most likely go into a washer as well. I have used it for years for afgans. I recently bought yarn that was wool for the first time and I do like the way that it feels. I do like to use it more than the RH, but I have to say because of the price and the care required the wool will only be used for certain projects and certain people. RH has it's place. It does not matter what you use to knit with. If you create something with yarn and sticks you are a knitter. Don't let someone elses opinion diminish your enthusiasum for creating something. Be proud of each and every thing that you create!


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> I to have lost my job. And I'm not picky about the yarn I use. As long as it look good I use it. Red Heart yarn is what My mom and grandma used and it's what I use most of the time. I even like crocheting with grocery bags. Look what I made.


You're right, I'll knit or crochet with anything. Right now I'm crocheting a rug out of my daughter's old T-shirts. She didn't want to part with them due to "memories"...so I'm making her a "memory rug" for her dorm room.


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

bridgeodn said:


> WOW! AMEN! It is the artisan not the medium.. I have seen the most gorgeous creations made of the humblest materials...teacherhaak youa re so right!..
> 
> B


How true! Look at all the beautiful sculptures made out of "junk"!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Someone made a comment on this thread about Chemo caps should be made with natural fibers such as cotton. There is something to do with the cancer treatments and acrylic or synthetic yarns that don't mix. If you are making Chemo caps I would check this one out. I have made Chemo caps before but I didn't know any better and made them with acrylic.

If anybody knows the reason WHY Chemo caps should be made with narural yarns please inform us.


----------



## PaTriciaD (Nov 20, 2011)

Nothing wrong with red heart. I cant use wools very allergic


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Someone made a comment on this thread about Chemo caps should be made with natural fibers such as cotton. There is something to do with the cancer treatments and acrylic or synthetic yarns that don't mix. If you are making Chemo caps I would check this one out. I have made Chemo caps before but I didn't know any better and made them with acrylic.
> 
> If anybody knows the reason WHY Chemo caps should be made with narural yarns please inform us.


http://www.knittersreview.com/forum/topic.asp?topic_id=87941

I think we could knit with yarn dipped in gold and someone would find something wrong with it so lets just continue knitting and having fun.


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Well, you can not possibly think that you would be able to persuade those of us who do not like Red Heart Super Saver yarn to change our minds about it. There is a yarn for everyone out there. Red Heart Super Saver is not my choice to knit with because it is too hard on my hands and the resulting item is not a nice feeling piece of work. This is not insulting Red Heart Super Saver yarn, rather it is my opinion of it. I can purchase much nicer yarn for less than the Red Heart yarn. So of course I am going to go for the other yarn/s. Everyone is intitled to their own opinions and to tell them otherwise is very rude behavior and not appreciated by most people. So you like the Red Heart yarn and I do not. It does not make me a bad person nor does this make me a yarn snob. I am not looking down at you for choosing Red Heart yarn, and I am not berrating you for buying it. What I am saying is that for myself, I dont like to knit with it, and so I choose not to, you do what you like.


Okay, several questions. One, where do you find yarn cheaper than $2.77, I've searched my LYS and Walmart and other than the small skeins of peaches and cream ($1. something), that's the lowest price I can find. Not that I *need* anymore yarn right now, but for future projects when I've used up my current stash. *L* Which will take awhile. Second, how old does a baby have to be before you can start using regular yarn, and not just the baby yarn. Not that I don't love this stuff, it's soooo soft but as I said, my stash is a little out of control, and I'd like to knit sweaters and stuffed animals, but a baby's skin is so sensitive I don't want to make them something that'll be itchy. (err, I don't have any kids myself, but a lot of friends either have a baby or are currently pregnant).


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

PaTriciaD said:


> Nothing wrong with red heart. I cant use wools very allergic


Specifically, Red Heart makes over 40 different types of yarn. The yarn being talked about according to the first poster on this "Please stop insulting Red Heart Saver" yarn is the *Red Heart Super Saver* yarn. Not the other Red Heart yarns.


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Apparently I am a "yarn snob" because I'm not fond of some yarns..it's not a matter of price..it's a matter of what I "prefer"
> 
> I do resent the "yarn snob" comments as well as other comments I've had hurled at me.
> 
> ...


Sadly it's not always a matter of price, sometimes it's a matter of allergies. Some of us are allergic to stuff like Angora, and well, I speak for myself, am a little nervous when it comes to working with wool, will I have the same reaction I did to that Angora sweater. (Itching, horrible horrible itching and redness), as for Merino...not sure what that is, sounds familiar, like I saw it at the LYS but didn't wander over to it.


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

dianaiad said:


> Between you and me and the fence post, I knit so slowly that if I save up a penny a day for yarn while I'm doing one project, I'll be able to afford to buy 100% cashmere for the next one!
> 
> Shoot, I'd have time to buy the goat, raise it, breed it through several generations, raise THEM, harvest, comb and spin the fleece.
> 
> .....and if I thought I could GET one, you can bet your sweet addi-turbos that I would!


 :lol: *lmao* Amen sister, hmm *eyes Darth Vader cup*...Though that isn't a bad idea. Uh the saving pennies part, not the goat part, I think mom would throw a fit if I bought a goat.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

src3410 said:


> Okay, several questions. One, where do you find yarn cheaper than $2.77, I've searched my LYS and Walmart and other than the small skeins of peaches and cream ($1. something), that's the lowest price I can find. Not that I *need* anymore yarn right now, but for future projects when I've used up my current stash. *L* Which will take awhile. Second, how old does a baby have to be before you can start using regular yarn, and not just the baby yarn. Not that I don't love this stuff, it's soooo soft but as I said, my stash is a little out of control, and I'd like to knit sweaters and stuffed animals, but a baby's skin is so sensitive I don't want to make them something that'll be itchy. (err, I don't have any kids myself, but a lot of friends either have a baby or are currently pregnant).


You have to be creative. 

Michaels and other stores have coupons that can often be used to knock the price of things down. The best place to look, though, is in thrift stores, yard sales, E-bay and other online sources. Your choice will be, of course, limited, but sometimes you can get some fantastically hoity-toity yarn for, quite literally, pennies. I don't think I'll ever forget paying a dollar for a bag of yarn that just happened to include 10 skeins of a fuzzy lavender yarn that turned out to be pure angora. Along with that was three skeins of 'moth proofed' ugly (and I do mean UGLY) green wool, five skeins of various colors of acrylic (good old Sayelle) and one cone of a pale blue yarn...almost thread that turned out to be a silk/wool blend. THAT had nearly 3000 yards on it.

So, yeah, this stuff can still be found.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Sadly it's not always a matter of price, sometimes it's a matter of allergies. Some of us are allergic to stuff like Angora, and well, I speak for myself, am a little nervous when it comes to working with wool, will I have the same reaction I did to that Angora sweater. (Itching, horrible horrible itching and redness), as for Merino...not sure what that is, sounds familiar, like I saw it at the LYS but didn't wander over to it.[/quote]

merino is a breed of sheep that typically produces a soft yarn....some sheep are bred for rougher yarn like you would use for carpet. There are other 'softer' wool sheep but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

src3410 said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently I am a "yarn snob" because I'm not fond of some yarns..it's not a matter of price..it's a matter of what I "prefer"
> ...


Merino is a type of sheep, so "merino" yarn is sheep's wool. Angora is rabbit hair, though...different critters. You might try a little wool; wear a 'wool ring' for a little while to see how you react.

You may or may not be allergic to wool....but as I said, angora comes from rabbits. Cashmere comes from goats, Alpaca comes from, well, alpacas (a relative of the Llama) and what people generally call 'wool,' like Merino, etc., comes from sheep.


----------



## missjawz (Nov 1, 2011)

There are so many people who can't afford anything else right now, but most of us don't take it personally because people don't like the yarn we buy...it's just silly to get offended over something like that.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> reinke.amy said:
> 
> 
> > I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.
> ...


Holy cow! Jeez!


----------



## missjawz (Nov 1, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > reinke.amy said:
> ...


That's just it, though, isn't it? She's feeling inferior because she can't _spend_.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

missjawz said:


> pb54116 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


You got it right on!!! and we (who do not agree with using or liking the Red Heart Super Saver yarn) are in no way responsible for her situation even though she tries to blame this inferior feeling on us. :thumbup:


----------



## vangibabe (Jul 17, 2011)

Yay for KP! Its getting SO exciting! I like a opinions! 

I think the time has come for all the Red Heartites to start an 'Occupy Wool Street' and get the government to confiscate all the wool from the greedy rich sheep farmers and LYS's and give it all to the people who can't afford wool or who don't want to save up for a year for a ball of wool. All yarn stores should give away free wool to EVERYONE! Let's call it ObamaCoat so finally everybody can knit their own real wool coat - or anyone who doesn't feel motivated to knit their own coat could force the good knitters to knit one for them. heehee.  Just having fun!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

This is not the way adult women should act. Read what you have written. You are starting to sound like a mob. For Pete Sakes, put a lid on it. Move on and act your age.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

You go, vangibabe! But where do you find rich sheep farmers or shepards - most of the ones I know don't have anymore economic power than the rest of us 99%ers and Obama didn't weigh in on this discussion, yet, so he doesn't get the credit.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

vangibabe said:


> Yay for KP! Its getting SO exciting! I like a opinions!
> 
> I think the time has come for all the Red Heartites to start an 'Occupy Wool Street' and get the government to confiscate all the wool from the greedy rich sheep farmers and LYS's and give it all to the people who can't afford wool or who don't want to save up for a year for a ball of wool. All yarn stores should give away free wool to EVERYONE! Let's call it ObamaCoat so finally everybody can knit their own real wool coat - or anyone who doesn't feel motivated to knit their own coat could force the good knitters to knit one for them. heehee.  Just having fun!


Ok, Occupy Wool Street is ON!

.........I love it.

..............except of course that I don't use RHSS, don't like RHSS, do love wool, and....oh, dear.

Never mind, pass a sign.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

So, where do I fit in, I'm an Alpaca junkie. :?: :shock:
Do we get signs too? 
:thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > Someone made a comment on this thread about Chemo caps should be made with natural fibers such as cotton. There is something to do with the cancer treatments and acrylic or synthetic yarns that don't mix. If you are making Chemo caps I would check this one out. I have made Chemo caps before but I didn't know any better and made them with acrylic.
> ...


Thanks for bringing up this web site. Anybody that knits Chemo caps should read this. If in the future I'm asked to knit Chemo caps I will keep this in mind. Cancer survivors have very sensitive skin so the best is a very soft cotton.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

You don't need to feel inferior to anybody honey, because you're not! You should use whatever yarn you can; just keep knitting though because its good for you! I agree with the lady who trawled the charity shops for wool; I do just the same - look for sweaters to unravel, if I'm lucky I find a man's sweater (more yarn!) Some of the yarn is absolutely beautiful and would cost much more than I could afford but I get it for a couple of quid, so I'm happy. 

Things are really bad here in the UK too, since the credit crunch. My hubby was made redundant 2 years ago and its been terrible trying to manage on a paltry amount of money. We were up to our ears in debt and were almost made homeless. We went to the Citizens Advice Bureau and a kind volunteer lady solicitor took all our debts and wrote to each creditor offering a minimal payment per month. I actually hugged her because I felt so relieved! Things are better now we've got the debts under control but there is still no work around so we have to be careful. Its at times like this that you need the distraction of a hobby to stop yourself from going crazy isn't it? You just keep knitting honey, and don't take things to heart, they're just other people's opinions and no reflection on you at all. xxxx


----------



## vangibabe (Jul 17, 2011)

grandmadawn said:


> You go, vangibabe! But where do you find rich sheep farmers or shepards - most of the ones I know don't have anymore economic power than the rest of us 99%ers and Obama didn't weigh in on this discussion, yet, so he doesn't get the credit.


Absolutely... that is why I picked on them. Obama may as well get the credit... this will be his next plan... so lets beat him to it...

SIGNS FOR EVERYONE... pass them around! My sign will read:
'Kiwi Girl With No New Zealand Wool! Only 1 BIG trunk of various assorted yarn and Red Heart!..... where is the government when we need them???'  

Oh my... this is just a bunch of fun bellyhoo!!!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lol 29 pages.. will it go to 30.. going once.. going twice..too funny


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

This is a little funny!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sold!!!


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

dianaiad said:


> src3410 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, several questions. One, where do you find yarn cheaper than $2.77, I've searched my LYS and Walmart and other than the small skeins of peaches and cream ($1. something), that's the lowest price I can find. Not that I *need* anymore yarn right now, but for future projects when I've used up my current stash. *L* Which will take awhile. Second, how old does a baby have to be before you can start using regular yarn, and not just the baby yarn. Not that I don't love this stuff, it's soooo soft but as I said, my stash is a little out of control, and I'd like to knit sweaters and stuffed animals, but a baby's skin is so sensitive I don't want to make them something that'll be itchy. (err, I don't have any kids myself, but a lot of friends either have a baby or are currently pregnant).
> ...


Yeah, I found a whole bunch of different types of yarn, nothing fancy like you found, but still pretty good, at a thrift store. It's just hard to get there cause it's over 2 hours away. We kinda live in the middle of nowhere, the closest town (where there's a small grocery store, and where we workout) is 11 miles, the next closest is 20 miles, everything else is hours >.< Though mom did say we'd be going to Ft. Morgan sometime next week, as long as it stays...*eyes outside* summer. Although...there is cooperative ministry in Sterling, can you actually buy things in those places? Hmm, might have to peek in there sometime to see.


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

vpatt said:


> Sadly it's not always a matter of price, sometimes it's a matter of allergies. Some of us are allergic to stuff like Angora, and well, I speak for myself, am a little nervous when it comes to working with wool, will I have the same reaction I did to that Angora sweater. (Itching, horrible horrible itching and redness), as for Merino...not sure what that is, sounds familiar, like I saw it at the LYS but didn't wander over to it.


merino is a breed of sheep that typically produces a soft yarn....some sheep are bred for rougher yarn like you would use for carpet. There are other 'softer' wool sheep but I can't think of them right now.[/quote]

I love the yarn in your picture, that is really pretty. And ah, sheep, if I can ever save up enough money, I'll try some wool yarn, just to see if my hands have a reaction or not. If not, it could be something I could ask for for like birthdays and Christmas.


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

dianaiad said:


> src3410 said:
> 
> 
> > courier770 said:
> ...


This is true, I'm fine around cats and dogs, but bunnies are right out, I got to hold one for like 10 minutes, and the whole way home, after handing said bunny back to the shop owner, the whole car trip was nothing but sneezes. Never tried to pet a sheep or llama, fine around horses and cows...so there's a good chance I'll be okay with wool. ^_^


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> So, where do I fit in, I'm an Alpaca junkie. :?: :shock:
> Do we get signs too?
> :thumbup:


Not so much in reply to post, but to pic, CUTE PRETTY KITTY!! Too bad we can't make yarn out of all the hair our cats shed every spring. *L*


----------



## missjawz (Nov 1, 2011)

src3410 said:


> debidoodle said:
> 
> 
> > So, where do I fit in, I'm an Alpaca junkie. :?: :shock:
> ...


Apparently you can, someone posted a while back that they used the brushings from their pet cat to make their husband a cowl!


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

missjawz said:


> src3410 said:
> 
> 
> > debidoodle said:
> ...


 :!: :shock: seriously?! I must share this with my knitting teacher!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

A friend of ours took all the hair she got from her two dogs (Samoyed) and a lady spun the hair into yarn and made a sweater for her from it. Samoyeds have long white hair.


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

dianaiad said:


> src3410 said:
> 
> 
> > courier770 said:
> ...


Angora is also a type of goat with a very fine (Low micron) fibre. Alpaca fibre can get down very fine indeed to about 14-15 microns, while Merino is a sheep breed which is bred in New Zealand especially for its long, luxurient and low micron fibre (16 -19 mcrons).

New Zealand is famous for its work on developing natural yarns which are extremely fine, soft and non allergenic. There are several companies (started by women) which specialise in merino yarns and fabric for use by preemie babies, babies and toddlers. As an added bonus these yarns are also machine washable on gentle cycle - you just cant put them in the dryer!

Merino garments are worn in New Zealand year round - alone in the summer and in layers over the winter months - one of the best things being that it does not hold body odour and lofts away perspiration.

If anyone experiences "itch" with wool, it is because the fibres have not been smoothed properly in the manufacturing process. The fine merino produced in New Zealand does not have this problem and I encourage people to give it a go. If you are wary, just make a scarf or something small to begin with and you will be amazed at how special it makes you feel!


----------



## missjawz (Nov 1, 2011)

src3410 said:


> missjawz said:
> 
> 
> > src3410 said:
> ...


This is the particular post I was recalling:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-45854-1.html


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Lol 29 pages.. will it go to 30.. going once.. going twice..too funny


You win!!!!!! It made 30 :lol:


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I used it too when I first learned to knit. Still use it for children's projects because it washes and wears well.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

src3410 said:


> debidoodle said:
> 
> 
> > So, where do I fit in, I'm an Alpaca junkie. :?: :shock:
> ...


 You can. Long haired cats would work the best.. LOL. I found a link.
http://www.spinningstrawintogold.com/


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

src3410 said:


> debidoodle said:
> 
> 
> > So, where do I fit in, I'm an Alpaca junkie. :?: :shock:
> ...


uhm....

er.......

(clearing throat) ahem.....

actually-----

Certain cats, (but more commonly dogs) have fur/hair that spins up pretty well.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

KathieMT said:


> Sensations is an acrylic yarn made in Turkey and sold in the JoAnn stores. The Rainbow Classic comes in an 11 ounce (615 yard) skein regular price $7.99 but on sale usually for $6.99 (sometimes 2 for $10.00). Also comes in Rainbow boucle in an 11 ounce (853 yard) skein. I haven't used the other kinds it comes in. Check out the JoAnn website. No I don't work for JoAnn -- my only income is SSDI and so I make sure every dollar is squeezed til it squeals. Sign up for their sales flyers and you get coupons!


There is a 50% coupon on the JoAnn's sales flyer right now. If you notice the ad where it says there is no newspaper ad this week, click on that and it'll take you to the area where the coupon is. You can click on the Print area for the coupon and print it and there is also an only coupon you can use. There are also online discounts that will pop up. Click on the one that benefits you the most for online. Some of the Sensations yarns were on sale online at good prices but I can't recall which. Happy Shopping! :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i don't have alot of money either. i get some good deals on other yarns at joann's also, esp. using my coupons.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

How about we lay this topic to rest once and for all. If noone else answers this post then it won't go on and on. I have never knitted with Red Heart so can't take part in the discussion and I live in Australia. 

The way this post is going it is going to cause so much discontent that this forum is not about. This forum is about helping each other with problems and exchanging giggles, laughter, friendliness don't let this topic rip all that apart. 

God bless you all and have peace in your hearts. Don't leave a sour note in our lives. Happy New Year to all.


----------



## vangibabe (Jul 17, 2011)

mavisb said:


> How about we lay this topic to rest once and for all. If noone else answers this post then it won't go on and on. I have never knitted with Red Heart so can't take part in the discussion and I live in Australia.
> 
> The way this post is going it is going to cause so much discontent that this forum is not about. This forum is about helping each other with problems and exchanging giggles, laughter, friendliness don't let this topic rip all that apart.
> 
> God bless you all and have peace in your hearts. Don't leave a sour note in our lives. Happy New Year to all.


Ya know... I put my back (horrible for I am an energetic girl) this thread has been medicine - most of us commented out of pure fun, there has been a few here and there.. but who cares - we have absolutely had a most enjoyable time. For me it has produced lots of giggles, lots of friendship, more so than others and heaps of help. Like a good afternoon of love, debate, kindness, help, fun, silliness... like a good ol' ladies tea party having a wale of a good time, no one wanting to go home and leave the party. If you have to leave the party, we don't want you to go... but please don't turn the lights out until we are ready to leave. hugs to the leavers


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


You're not alone! I can't afford Alpaca, silk, cashmere, etc. Don't take it so seriously! I know what I can afford an let it go at that. It would be nice to afford some of the other better brands but, alas, no can do!!!!


----------



## knitter4years (Oct 22, 2011)

I was pretty thrilled yesterday when I walked in to a store and right in front of me was a front aisle display of Red Heart Super Saver yarn. I haven't used red heart since the 1970's when I was a kid and I remember it being kinda rough. 

I hadn't thought much about this yarn till I got on this board and saw this gigantic thread. I was happy because I could touch it and see what I thought of it. 

It felt nice. The color was pretty too. It was a red skein. I've notices that yarns of the same brand can have a different feeling to them depending on the color

Anyhow, that is my two cents. I knit with other yarns and not Red Heart Super Saver, but it's not a lousy yarn by any means. 

Sometimes people feel offense when there isn't any given. What we like or don't like doesn't mean anything else about someone else. It's what we like or don't like. If we take offense about other peoples preferences, sometimes it's really time to look at ourselves and see why we are getting heated up about another person's choice or opinion. It's not all about me. (sigh of relief) 

I'm working on this myself. I'm getting better.


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

dianaiad said:


> src3410 said:
> 
> 
> > debidoodle said:
> ...


*lol* I'm seeing this. Not sure if Cookie's hair is quite long enough though. It's greatly amusing though that not only am I not the only one to think of this, but also that people have actually done it. ^_^


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


I use Red Heart to make caps and mittens for our local Headstart. It wears and cleans well. If the kids who get the caps and mittens are anything like my child was, they will lose the item within the first month. Please don't feel that comments are meant to be a put down. All types of yarn are meant for all types of purposes. Chose your purpose and don't pay any attention to what others may think. We are all knitting because we love to knit and are doing something for ourselves. I honestly don't really care what other people think. I need the therapy of knitting!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


There was a whole discussion earlier in the week praising Red Heart yarns. We're with you sister!


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> missjawz said:
> 
> 
> > pb54116 said:
> ...


My "holy cow! jeez!" was in response to the rant/lecture by 5mmdpns directed at the original writer. I really didn't expect to ever see responses like that on this site! Makes me think twice about visiting here again.


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

I have to say your dog picture is very remarkable


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > missjawz said:
> ...


Some people don't have the choices as others do. I just want to know who died and left you in charge of who has the right to be mad ??? Now that you have at least half of this forum mad at you I guess you have nothing more to say.


----------



## Itsjustmandi (Dec 22, 2011)

And here we go again... *cross eyes*


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> Some people don't have the choices as others do. I just want to know who died and left you in charge of who has the right to be mad ??? Now that you have at least half of this forum mad at you I guess you have nothing more to say.


Reanna? the poster you just wrote this to is actually on the side of the OP. Just so you know. Posts can get confusing when a bunch of quotes get included; you can lose track of who said what.

Here's my last word on the topic: since I am one of the folks who said she didn't like RHSS (though my words regarding it weren't in the quotes used to illustrate what people were saying that made her feel bad), I reacted rather strongly to the opening post.

Y'see, when I said I didn't like RHSS, there was absolutely no intent on my part to be disrespectful of people who liked/used it, nor did the thought enter my head that people actually used it because they couldn't afford anything 'better.'

I don't like RHSS for the same reason I don't use hair spray or make up; it really irritates my hands until they bleed.

So when I read the OP, *I* felt attacked. Very much so; I felt like I was being judged as somehow too elitist for the group, a (whisper this) yarn snob, who looked down on people who used it because of the price. It was such a surprising accusation that I couldn't think, there, for a moment.

It was especially surprising, given that my monthly income is actually smaller than the OP writer, and trust me, if I had to pay full price for RHSS, I couldn't afford THAT. So I felt like...wow, does being a _real _ 'real knitter' mean using RHSS as some sort of badge of honor/sisterhood that, because I don't use it, I don't deserve to belong to?

Now I don't think I responded with QUITE the vitriol that some have used...but I certainly admit being forceful.

The point is, RHSS is not some medal. It's YARN. It's not that much cheaper than quite a few of the other yarns out there. As a financially strapped knitter, I'll use what I can get, if I can, just like everybody else here.

.....and frankly, if the softest cashmere on the planet made my hands break out and bleed, I wouldn't use it, and I'd SAY so, and that wouldn't make me think that those who used it weren't 'real knitters,' either.

But, this has been a very long thread. Lots of pages. Lots of people talking, sharing their experiences, venting, complaining about the economy and the virtues of making do....

Personally, I like the thought of a perpetual thread that never dies, just for that purpose. We can let it wander as it wills, until only the regulars have a clue what the topic of the thread REALLY is--which, eventually, will have nothing at all to do with RHSS.

(edited to fix some REALLY awful typos...)


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I know this. But she knew who I was talking to and I did not mean any harm.I was not attacking any one. Just was asking a question. The hole thing is just sad and I think it's getting out of hand. We get caught up in what we use. It's nice other people can use that fine yarn. I my self can not afford it any more. I have in the past and I loved it.


----------



## Itsjustmandi (Dec 22, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaannnnnnnndddd CUT! That's a wrap!


Well said.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear PB54116, don't let this one post put you off from the KP website. It is a good website. So if you don't like what is happening on this post, please go to the top of the page and press unwatched and follow the prompts, you will not have to see this post again.


----------



## lynnca1 (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree, whatever we use for our knitting should be our personal choice or what we can afford. I haven't worked in 3 years and my husband and I live on his SSI and a vetrans pension. Just about what others have said they are living on at this time and yes it is very hard. I shop the sales and use coupons whenever I can and at times I am able to use some of the nicer yarns but I also use Caron Simply Soft and I Love This Yarn. I do not use RHSS as I really do not like it but I do use Red Heart Soft Yarn and made my grand daughter a sweater from it and it is very nice. I think we should all agree to just knit with whatever we are happy to use and be happy with it. I just love to knit and crochet and as long as I have yarn I am mostly happy.  :lol: :-D :thumbup:


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Don't feel bad at all" I use red heart yarn all the time as that is the yarn I was using while growing up. I cannot imagine spending the prices some people pay for yarn even if I can afford to pay it". This is a hobby for me and I am a working woman still at age 62 there is no way I would pay what some of you pay for yarn. I will keep my redheart yarn thank you" and if that keeps going up in price I may quit all together. nahhhhhh I love knitting.


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

dianaiad said:


> Reanna40 said:
> 
> 
> > Some people don't have the choices as others do. I just want to know who died and left you in charge of who has the right to be mad ??? Now that you have at least half of this forum mad at you I guess you have nothing more to say.
> ...


*pats* Typos happen. As for the bad reaction to red heart, ouch! *hands over neosporin and healing hand lotion* I won't use hairspray either (don't like the sticky stiff feel, yuck), and makeup makes me itchy (and mascara well...I tend to poke myself in the eye. >.<) As for the knitting aspect, RHSS does tend to get kinda stiff, I still use it of course, but when I get tired of the stiffness, I'll switch it up to another knitting project that involves softer yarn....of course ADD and the desire for multitasking ends up with me working on at least 3 different projects at once. *eyes needle, yarn and pattern stashes* Okay, I admit it, I'm addicted.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm addicted too, and have projects going in different yarns and on different needles, sometimes varying what you are doing lets me keep going when the arthritis starts freezing my hand in a same position. There are times when I can't use medicine for fear of bleeding problems, but don't want to stop knitting.


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

grandmadawn said:


> I'm addicted too, and have projects going in different yarns and on different needles, sometimes varying what you are doing lets me keep going when the arthritis starts freezing my hand in a same position. There are times when I can't use medicine for fear of bleeding problems, but don't want to stop knitting.


I dunno if it'll help with arthritis, but mom and I got MSM glucosamine soothing cream from puritan's pride (www.puritan.com), and it really helped with my lower back, so it may help your hands, though if you're allergic to shell fish not a good idea, it says to avoid using if allergic to shell fish, but if you're not allergic, it's great for sore joints. Actually any kind of glucosamine is good for joint health. Even for pets. We had a golden retriever (katy), and the vet told us that since goldens have such bad hip problems, to give her glucosamine/chondroiton (can't spell it, apparently neither can spell check *L*).


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

Sue in Florida said:


> You do what you can do and don't ever , ever feel offended by what someone else can do. My heart goes out to you. I sent you a PM. Hope you get it. There is a surprise there for you. Blessings.


I agree with sue.
I have 3 girls and my friend said why do you always buy the cheap wool, but they grew out of them so quick. I washed and washed them and they still had life in them. I then passed them onto another friend who's children got a lot of wear out of them. Not everything that is cheap is rubbish. Just because you pay a lot for something does not mean it is the best quality.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you src3410, I do get hives when I've had too much shellfish. so I can take for awhile and then stop when I start to itch, I have some that I take orally that I have to let alone for awhile.


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

grandmadawn said:


> Thank you src3410, I do get hives when I've had too much shellfish. so I can take for awhile and then stop when I start to itch, I have some that I take orally that I have to let alone for awhile.


You're welcome, happy to help. I also noticed that yarn moves better through moisturized hands (thank you spell check), than through dry scratchy hands. And winter and hard water do _not_ mix.  Not even Jergen's ultra healing was helping. So on that same sight we got Gardener's hand repair, instant improvement, they're not as red, not itchy, vast improvement. Either winter needs to end or I need to move to a place where there's more moisture than here, but less than back east, and softer water.

Anywho, love knitting, no matter the yarn, but for those who have trouble with the stiffer, or scratchier yarns, try hand lotion and see if that yarn moves any easier. Just a thought. ^_^ The more moisturized and pain free our hands, the happier the hands, and more willing to knit up our respective stashes. *L*


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I love Red Heart Super Saver yarn and use it quite often as I have been unemployed for nearly 4 years. Occasionally I will buy other yarns when there is a sale or in the case of someone paying me to knit something for them.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, I have read and read, and followed this thread from the beginning. I did post a reply way back on page 6 or 7....and I think I want to post another comment. It may just be my view of the original post....but... I think there is a difference between saying, "I don't care for Red Heart Super Saver, it makes my hands bleed."......or saying....Red Heart Super Saver is only good for kindergarten art." One statement indicates a personal preference....the other casts an opinion on the user and their finished project. Maybe it's like saying....I don't like McDonald's hamburgers.....OR saying McDonald's hamburgers are junk food. To a person who is really hungry, a burger from McD's looks great....to someone who can afford steak three nights a week...it might look like junk food. Sometimes, I think, it pays to word things carefully. this is a good forum, nice place to "hang out". There is so much bullying in the world, unhappiness, lonliness.....lets try to be kind to each other. Thanks for listening....


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> Well, I have read and read, and followed this thread from the beginning. I did post a reply way back on page 6 or 7....and I think I want to post another comment. It may just be my view of the original post....but... I think there is a difference between saying, "I don't care for Red Heart Super Saver, it makes my hands bleed."......or saying....Red Heart Super Saver is only good for kindergarten art." One statement indicates a personal preference....the other casts an opinion on the user and their finished project. Maybe it's like saying....I don't like McDonald's hamburgers.....OR saying McDonald's hamburgers are junk food. To a person who is really hungry, a burger from McD's looks great....to someone who can afford steak three nights a week...it might look like junk food. Sometimes, I think, it pays to word things carefully. this is a good forum, nice place to "hang out". There is so much bullying in the world, unhappiness, lonliness.....lets try to be kind to each other. Thanks for listening....


Well said! Thank you
Charlene M


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Lilysmom567 thumbs up :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree. :lol:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree with Lilysmom567. When the nastiness started I stepped back and knitted 3 hats for preemies which was a better use of my time.


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

Charlene M said:


> Lilysmom567 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have read and read, and followed this thread from the beginning. I did post a reply way back on page 6 or 7....and I think I want to post another comment. It may just be my view of the original post....but... I think there is a difference between saying, "I don't care for Red Heart Super Saver, it makes my hands bleed."......or saying....Red Heart Super Saver is only good for kindergarten art." One statement indicates a personal preference....the other casts an opinion on the user and their finished project. Maybe it's like saying....I don't like McDonald's hamburgers.....OR saying McDonald's hamburgers are junk food. To a person who is really hungry, a burger from McD's looks great....to someone who can afford steak three nights a week...it might look like junk food. Sometimes, I think, it pays to word things carefully. this is a good forum, nice place to "hang out". There is so much bullying in the world, unhappiness, lonliness.....lets try to be kind to each other. Thanks for listening....
> ...


I agree! Well said!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

I have used Red Heart lately, not the supersaver but one with sparkly things in it and one very soft like satin soft that knit up quite nice. I have used some so called better brands that have not knit up as nicely. I also go into the thrift stores sometimes get a yarn bargain there or in Big Lots, and in the summer check out the garage sales. I was lucky to get 7 balls of charcoal alpaca for $5 and 14 X 100 gram skeins of Lyon Homespun a couple of years ago. I just used some of it this year and was so pleased with my purchase. I think I got it all for $4. Don't take it personally, not everyone is loaded and can buy mohair or cashmere. We do what we can do.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

PaKnitter can you knit me some slippers? LOL! Wow your fast..


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

It'sJustMe said:


> Got nothin' against cheap yarn and nothin' against fine quality ones. Use 'em both. Guess I'm a realist. They both have a place in this world.


 Right on!
I started with Lee Ward's, Dazzleair, Red Heart -
whatever I could afford at the time (40-50 years ago?).
I have just used RHSS for the Special Olympics scarves and I found it rough on my hands. I'll still use it sometimes, but I'll use something SOFT in between.


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

each hand knit item is priceless, enjoy whatever yarn you can afford and use it to make great things for those you love! Knitting is that simple really!


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> Well, I have read and read, and followed this thread from the beginning. I did post a reply way back on page 6 or 7....and I think I want to post another comment. It may just be my view of the original post....but... I think there is a difference between saying, "I don't care for Red Heart Super Saver, it makes my hands bleed."......or saying....Red Heart Super Saver is only good for kindergarten art." One statement indicates a personal preference....the other casts an opinion on the user and their finished project. Maybe it's like saying....I don't like McDonald's hamburgers.....OR saying McDonald's hamburgers are junk food. To a person who is really hungry, a burger from McD's looks great....to someone who can afford steak three nights a week...it might look like junk food. Sometimes, I think, it pays to word things carefully. this is a good forum, nice place to "hang out". There is so much bullying in the world, unhappiness, lonliness.....lets try to be kind to each other. Thanks for listening....


  Yes!


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> Well, I have read and read, and followed this thread from the beginning. I did post a reply way back on page 6 or 7....and I think I want to post another comment. It may just be my view of the original post....but... I think there is a difference between saying, "I don't care for Red Heart Super Saver, it makes my hands bleed."......or saying....Red Heart Super Saver is only good for kindergarten art." One statement indicates a personal preference....the other casts an opinion on the user and their finished project. Maybe it's like saying....I don't like McDonald's hamburgers.....OR saying McDonald's hamburgers are junk food. To a person who is really hungry, a burger from McD's looks great....to someone who can afford steak three nights a week...it might look like junk food. Sometimes, I think, it pays to word things carefully. this is a good forum, nice place to "hang out". There is so much bullying in the world, unhappiness, lonliness.....lets try to be kind to each other. Thanks for listening....


Early on in this thread I posted a few comments about my personal experience with Red Heart yarn and why I had gone to other acrylic yarns. I have read and re-read my post and there is nothing offensive in any of them. One lady posted a very nasty comment directed to me and jacked up some of the letters to look like she was yelling something about what some people CAN NOT AFFORD. She copied another posters comments about "yarn snobs" making it appear she agreed with that term. 
I've been crocheting and knitting for many years and I have used many skeins of economy type yarns. I've never heard the term "yarn snob" before. My comments about Red Heart had nothing to do with what any of us can afford.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Well, I am going to check my Walmart and see if they have some of the other RH yarns that have been mentioned here. But I have used SuperSaver for many kids hats. And I have used many yarn shop yarns for things that I knew (or hoped) would not be abused in the wash, lol.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

vpatt said:


> Well, I am going to check my Walmart and see if they have some of the other RH yarns that have been mentioned here. But I have used SuperSaver for many kids hats. And I have used many yarn shop yarns for things that I knew (or hoped) would not be abused in the wash, lol.


Yep...it all depends on who it's going to, doesn't it?

Now I raised five kids, and had them fairly close together. This meant that anytime someone wanted to do a RHSS sweater/hat/mittons/ANYTHING for any of 'em, I wasn't turning up my nose!

I actually can't remember if anybody DID RHSS stuff for them, actually...probably not. I wasn't a knitter at the time (shoot, who had TIME??) and neither was anybody in my family. If I couldn't buy it or sew it, nobody wore it. 

Ah, well, that's what grandchildren are for.

If I ever get any. (grump)


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Lilysmum I agree with what you say, it is not always what you say but how you say it! Is is the same in writing, your mind is racing ahead and the words may get jumhled and you (not you personally)say what comes to mind first up. I use all types of wool, expensive because we have a layby here at my LYS and I can get a ball or two out at a time and the shop holds the wool for eight weeks. I have also used cheap wools, some appear stiff whilst others are soft. The jacket I am making my grandson was cheap wall but he will outgrow it before it will be really used a lot. This wool was made in India. 

As I have said in my other reply, I have never tried Red Heart and cannot possibly comment on what it is like. Your last post was well said.


----------



## lynnca1 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have tried to just read this topic although I did make one comment it was to say I do use Red Heart Soft yarn although I will not use RHSS... I do resent though being called a yarn snob because I use some expensive yarns, I have just recently gotten myself a gift of Malabrigo Rios because I wanted a 100% wool hat and cowl for the winter and do not take the time to hand wash anything, this stuff can be washed and dried in the dryer and not shrink a bit... That being said I also use some of the expensive sock yarn BECAUSE I have neuropathy from diabetes in my feet and sometimes just to touch them is very painful so my socks need to be super soft and I actually have to wear them inside out because the purl bumps hurt too... I have called no names and I think everyone uses what they can either afford or like to use so really can't we be adults about this?..


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Hear! Hear! lynn


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

*claps hands together*


----------



## Elaineanne (May 25, 2011)

I do not know about the cost of living in America but it sounds as if you do very well to live on $1300 a month and don't understand why anyone should criticize you but I would say they are the ones with the problem.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Is $1300 a month your income? Does your husband also bring in an income besides yours? I realize now days couples have his and hers income. For myself and my DH we always combined our income and made it work. After 35 yrs. of marriage we never had a fight about money. We made due on what we had.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

I like wool because of our long cold winters..its really needed..however. this discussion made me realize that RHSS has its place..I have purchased some for placemats..they need to be washed repeatedly and hopefully will last forever!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

yes, this discussion was an eye opener for me also, I two use all kinds of yarns depending on what project I'm working on. RHSS has its place otherwise the yarn co. couldn't have been in business this long. My pet-peeve is when the yarn label will say Alpaca in bold print and then when you read the fine print it reads 70% acrylic & 30% alpaca. I don't think they should be allowed to do this. It's another way of fooling the public.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree with you Grandmann, That's why I'm pulling out my reading glasses before I buy almost anything. I have one granddaughter who can wear almost any fiber and one who can't touch some fibers without a reaction of some kind.


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

lynnca1 said:


> I have tried to just read this topic although I did make one comment it was to say I do use Red Heart Soft yarn although I will not use RHSS... I do resent though being called a yarn snob because I use some expensive yarns, I have just recently gotten myself a gift of Malabrigo Rios because I wanted a 100% wool hat and cowl for the winter and do not take the time to hand wash anything, this stuff can be washed and dried in the dryer and not shrink a bit... That being said I also use some of the expensive sock yarn BECAUSE I have neuropathy from diabetes in my feet and sometimes just to touch them is very painful so my socks need to be super soft and I actually have to wear them inside out because the purl bumps hurt too... I have called no names and I think everyone uses what they can either afford or like to use so really can't we be adults about this?..


My knitting teacher has a similar problem with her feet. It's not that exact one, I don't remember what she called it, but she has to make her socks because store bought just doesn't work. I think it was they don't keep her feet warm enough, so she knits her own.


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

Elaineanne said:


> I do not know about the cost of living in America but it sounds as if you do very well to live on $1300 a month and don't understand why anyone should criticize you but I would say they are the ones with the problem.


$1300 depends on a lot actually, rent, mortgage, utilities, heat, cable/satellite, internet, phone, groceries, plus possible medications, whether prescribed or otc, the cost of living here is actually really high. And if they have kids at home, that $1300 may as well be $.13 cause then there's school, checkups and vaccines, clothes, and all that other stuff that keeps kids happy and healthy. Sadly, that much money lasts a very short time. Oh yeah, plus car maintenance. (ty spell check). Gas alone is atrocious. Even if it's an electric car, you still gotta plug the thing in, so that's gotta raise electricity. Yarn budget goes down the tubes fairly quickly in that scenario.


----------



## southerndelight (Jan 22, 2011)

I have been a knitter and recently a crotcher and Red Heart is the only yarn I will use. I like the colors. I have learned to really touch and feel this yarn because sometimes the same color and their can be a difference in the softness in a skein. But I simply love Red Heart. Keep on Stitching my friend.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

src3410 said:


> Elaineanne said:
> 
> 
> > I do not know about the cost of living in America but it sounds as if you do very well to live on $1300 a month and don't understand why anyone should criticize you but I would say they are the ones with the problem.
> ...


Plus she said her rent is $950 a month it doesn't add up. She must be getting extra income some other way.


----------



## MissAppleBlossom (Nov 29, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Is $1300 a month your income? Does your husband also bring in an income besides yours? I realize now days couples have his and hers income. For myself and my DH we always combined our income and made it work. After 35 yrs. of marriage we never had a fight about money. We made due on what we had.


Actually the $1300 is my husband's unemployment. I got laid off almost two years ago. I was 5 months pregnant at the time. The next week that jerk hired his wife as the secretary. My unemployment ran out after 6 months. My husband started working during that time , but he got laid off after about 7 months. We had nothing in savings when he got laid off. We had to move back in March because our former landlord defaulted on his mortgage. That depleted our savings. Seems real fair doesn't it? I haven't been able to get a job yet.


----------



## MissAppleBlossom (Nov 29, 2011)

grandmann said:


> src3410 said:
> 
> 
> > Elaineanne said:
> ...


No. There is no extra income. The $950 comes out of the $1300. Each month we have to decide which bills get paid and which don't. The only help we are getting is food stamps through the state. I really wish there was other income, but so far I haven't been able to get a job.


----------



## Nocturnal (Dec 16, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


I strongly prefer nicer yarns, but I don't think anyone thinks that anyone who chooses to or has to use Red Heart super Saver is "not a knitter".

I'm a student with no job, living with my parents, and can only get the cheapest yarns as well. But I still hate the Super Saver. Most of it has a nasty texture that I just can't stand, and it leaves my hands raw after working it. I still use it from time to time, but I still avoid it as much as I can.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Amy,

I'm sorry to hear about your predictment. I give you credit for knitting with affordable yarns. At this time your knitting skills can come in real handle on relieving some of the stress you must be going through. I hope for brighter days for you.


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

I knit hundreds of baby hats for charity and used acrylic exclusively because I wouldn't know if the baby would be allergic to animal yarn. Recently, getting older, I decided to make some items for my family and started buying yarn that felt good to me. I bought alpaca and merino wool yarn (blue and red respectively) to make a hat for my 8 year old grandson and after reading these posts, am wondering if something less expensive would have been smarter. Don't ever feel that you are judged by your materials- if the item is what you wanted when it's done, then you are wonderful! I had become a yarn snob and your post changed me back to a knitter. Thanks.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

After reading the website of TammyK it took me back to when my children were small. I had four children and did knit with the cheapest wool at as with just my husband was working I couldn't afford much money. I handwashed these jumpers and the cuffs stretched. I work full time, my husband works full time and we have one adult son living at home but the rest have their own families so I can afford the more expensive yarn now and I am not a yarn snob.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> I love this website but lately I get angry when I read some of the posts. My husband, me, and our 3 kids live on less than $1300 a month. Our rent is $950 a month. The only yarn I can afford is Red Heart. When other posters talk about how bad Red Heart is I get really offended. I feel like they are saying that those who are not using the "better" more expensive yarns are not knitters. I can not justify spending more than 2 or 3 dollars on a skein of yarn.


OK, I know there's 34 pages of posts here, and no, I haven't had time to read them all, but I just wanted to let you know that there is a thread on this forum titled Red Heart fan club thread. Just in case someone else hasn't mentioned it. I've read some of it, and it's a positive feedback thread for RHSS.

Also, please don't let anyone make you feel bad. This is a forum, and it's just the nature of the beast to have a lot of opinions represented. I've never been able to afford expensive yarn. I very rarely frequent my LYS because there are never any sales, and I can't afford their regular prices. I only go there if I need special needles I can't find anywhere else. People can only make you feel bad if you give them permission, if you know what I mean.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I didn't realize that a Red Heart Fan Club started. I put it in SEARCH & there it was. Maybe Red Heart could give Amy's family an donation after what she started here. It's definitely a plus for Red Heart Yarns.


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

reinke.amy said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > src3410 said:
> ...


Damn hun. *hugs* Can you sell the stuff you knit? I know the market's rough on the east coast for handmade stuff, *from NJ, twitch* but you could post stuff on Facebook, or Myspace, maybe twitter (I have no idea on that last one, I don't use it).


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Enjoy your knitting, the only one to please is yourself. I have used redheart yarn at times, and it suited what I was knitting. Some people have limited budgets, maybe some of us who have extra yarn could get your address through pm and send you a surprise package.You can private message me please.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sand dollar said:


> Enjoy your knitting, the only one to please is yourself. I have used redheart yarn at times, and it suited what I was knitting. Some people have limited budgets, maybe some of us who have extra yarn could get your address through pm and send you a surprise package.You can private message me please.


I think several of us are sending surprises pkgs. of yarn. I think a PM could be important to find out what the family needs. I have talk to Amy a few times a very nice person and both her and her husband have degrees but no work. It is a sad story.


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

I love the hat in your picture. Is it a bunny? Are you able to share the pattern? I could trade a pattern for a cool wristband with a double fingering weight yarn.


----------



## MissAppleBlossom (Nov 29, 2011)

src3410 said:


> reinke.amy said:
> 
> 
> > grandmann said:
> ...


Thanks for the hug. I have been giving a lot of thought to selling my knits on the Internet. I never thought about Facebook or Twitter.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

That's cute and a definate love of knitting/crocheting - to actually buy something just to take it apart and knit it again - yes I know it's inexpensive things that you are buying - I just thought how cute that must be, put a smile on my heart!!!

karen


pugmom5 said:


> When I first started crocheting, I used Red Heart Super saver all the time. Then my income got better, so I went to a yarn shop and learned to knit. I used a better yarn...not a "best" yarn, but the feel was so much better. Now I make less money than you after I got laid off from my job. I support me and Mark...as he got laid off too. Have gone through all my savings and 401k just to live. I have some nice yarns in my stash that I still have not knit, so I am lucky that I don't have to buy yarn now. Plus friends gift me yarn. But to this day, I will not use Red Heart super saver. It "hurts" my ears. It is like chalk on a blackboard. Yes, I hear the yarn moving and the sound is so faint, but it hurts my ears.
> 
> I am glad I learned with it and used it for so many beginning projects that honed my skills. But we all have our likes and dislikes...that includes needles and stitchmarkers and all. When I hear someone "dishing" about a product, I realize it is from personal experience...ie...their choice. That is a good thing about the forum, there are so many of us hear to learn from and hear about yarns.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

harmony27 said:


> I love the hat in your picture. Is it a bunny? Are you able to share the pattern? I could trade a pattern for a cool wristband with a double fingering weight yarn.


Do you mean my hat? If you do, I'd be willing to share. I also knit/crochet things for charities for babies or children. I think your avatar picture is really cool too. Send me a pm if you mean me.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh please Cheryl_K share your hat pattern it's so cute.I was going to ask my self. Is it knitted or crocheted?


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Some Senior Citizens in our town take donations at the senior center and turn them into Hats and Mittens for Homeless or Poor Children. I bet the Children don't care what kind of yarn ir is.


----------



## Marhsamelo (Nov 18, 2011)

I just wanted to say I think you and your husband are doing a fantastic job raising your family on $1300 a month. Food and gas prices are rising by the day, and the dollar is dropping in value just as fast. Don't feel bad about the brand yarn you buy, as for me the less expensive the better. God Bless you and your family. I hope your circumstances get better in the future.


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

I love red heart super saver!!!!!! I use it for most if not all crochet, all plastic canvas and soon for knitting...i have to get a bit more comfortable with the stitches before i use a slippery yarn. Hubby and I two kids two cats and a dog live on $1500 a month with rent at $800 a truck that is dying medication costs of over $500 a month. Every month we have to decide meds or gas in the car, electric or heat phone or food. thankfully we get some state help but for me yarn shopping is done in my totes in the basement for now. Once DH gets his DJ business built back up i will have a yarn budget again.
More of us than you would beleive live on very limited budgets.We make do with what we have and times i think we are happier than those with more


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

i do think this post on Red Heart Super saver should come to an end. 
where does ones income have to do with Red Heart Wool? Some one posted their dislikes about the wool...no big deal, we all have our likes and dislikes, and this is their right to do so. I for one do not like the wool and that is my choice, and that does not make me any different with anybody who have more or less.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I said before page 30 that this should have come to the end. Perhaps, if we all stop writing on this blog it might. I too am to blame for keeping it going as I am replying.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Someone will always have to get the last word in. So this will never end.


----------



## carol88 (Dec 26, 2011)

Theres nothing wrong with red heart yarn I have a beautiful sweater that my mother knitted in 1959 yes the yarn felt a little better but it still looks wonderful and i still can wear it its the sweater with the hearts on it she made it for the winter dance we had at school i love red heart yarn
but it does feel a little diffrent then it use to
carol88


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

We're on a fixed income and Red Heart is my yarn of choice. I do purchase small amounts of eyelash or novelty yarns that I can add to any projects to get a different look. Grand daughters favorite hat is one with eyelash yarn around the brim...the rest of the hat is all Red Heart.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Red Heart has been my choice for nearly 50 years - it isn't scratchy or stiff and it is always easy to find.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

There was a nice long break from this blog, I thought everybody had given up on it as there was another blog praising Red Heart. Lets give this item a break


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Will U adopt me?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Dowager said:


> Yep, when we finally blow ourselves to smithereens, and the only life surviving on this planet are the cockroaches, they will all be wearing tiny Red Heart Yarn sweaters! *snicker*


Will U adopt me?


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> When I lost my job, I hit the thrift stores in search of wool sweaters. I pulled them apart and used that wool for my knitting. I find lots of yarn that way. Maybe you can find some yarn that way too. Some days there is a .25 day and you get lots for that.
> 
> Good luck on your knitting.


Wow, where are you and what shop has 2bit days?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

grandmann said:


> sand dollar said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy your knitting, the only one to please is yourself. I have used redheart yarn at times, and it suited what I was knitting. Some people have limited budgets, maybe some of us who have extra yarn could get your address through pm and send you a surprise package.You can private message me please.
> ...


My cousin went from a very highly paid job as a research PhD chenist at DuPont to cab driving at one time. It's hard when you haven't got a job. His wife's hobby was fancy cake-baking and she earned a little extra money that way. I made them an afghan from RHSS and her son's daughter has taken it to college because she refuses to part with it. It still looks just fine, if a little faded.
I've been through hard times, too. I could part with a bit of the old stash. PM me, too! :thumbup:


----------

